# Dow down 831 points over fears of trade war with China



## WaitingFor2020

The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.

So much for his negotiation skills.

So much for his "art of the deal".

So much for all that "winning".

*Major Stock Indexes*
4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
*LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*

DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%


*Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*

.

.


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo

WaitingFor2020 said:


> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .




Total bullshit. They sold of bonds today too and I made money on my bond short. They weren't running for safety. They were profit taking.


----------



## Oddball

October is traditionally one of the slowest months for the markets.....Must be a slow day in the "news" rooms too.


----------



## Aldo Raine

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit. They sold of bonds today too and I made money on my bond short. They weren't running for safety. They were profit taking.
Click to expand...



  Sure, no doubt that is happening as well.  Many things play into this, rising interest rates aren't helping along with taking on the whole world at once in trade.  Had he went one deal at a time he probably would get  better terms on all of them.  But that isn't his way it is all blather and bullshit so yes these trade wars will have a bigger affect then they otherwise should.


----------



## Mac1958

WaitingFor2020 said:


> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .


Actually the market is concerned about rapidly increasing bond yields.

But congratulations on today's drop, I'm sure it makes you happy.

Party over country and all.
.


----------



## JLW

Whatever benefit the economy received from the ill-conceived tax cuts and Trump's radical deregulation is fleeting and going to pot because 1) any benefit the country received from the tax cuts and deregulation is at best  ephemeral if not chimerical and 2) it is all being undermined by Trump's erratic behavior and trade policies as well as GOP spendthrift and irresponsible fiscal management.


----------



## Oddball

Johnlaw said:


> Whatever benefit the economy received from the ill-conceived tax cuts and Trump's radical deregulation is fleeting and going to pot because 1) any benefit the country received from the tax cuts and deregulation is at best  ephemeral if not chimerical and 2) it is all being undermined by Trump's erratic behavior and trade policies as well as GOP spendthrift and irresponsible fiscal management.



3) October is historically one of the slowest months for the markets...But congrats on putting party/country, tovarich.


----------



## yiostheoy

WaitingFor2020 said:


> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .


We are already in a trade war with China.

It was long overdue.  Ever since Clinton (the Slick Willy one).


----------



## Golfing Gator

Oddball said:


> October is traditionally the slowest month for the markets.....Must be a slow day in the "news" rooms too.



While it is certainly fun to pretend this is normal for Oct, that facts do not support your claim.

Oct 2017 the DJI went up 4%
Oct 2017 the DJI went down .91%
Oct 2015 the DJI went up 8.47%
Oct 2014 the DJI went up 2.04%
Oct 2013 the DJI went up 2.75%


----------



## Edgetho

There is no doubt the standoff with China is causing bad things to happen in the Markets.

But while we're down 2 or 3 percent since January, the lying, thieving, corrupt, totalitarian Chinese communist scum markets are down TWENTY percent or more.

people, mostly leftist scum idiots, don't understand that the Chinese Opium Wars were caused by Chinese arrogance.  100%

Look into it.  I doubt Jimmy Kimmel will inform you on it.

The Chinese are incredibly arrogant.  Even when they're wrong, as in this case -- Totally, they won't admit it.

But they need to.  Fast.  We got along quite well without the Chinese for 2,000 years.  We can get along without them again.

THEY are the ones making out like bandits from us.  We do NOT need them.  They need us.  And anybody that thinks otherwise is simply stupid as fuck.

We brought them out of their incredible poverty.  Nixon did.  We can send them back


----------



## Brain357

Maga.  Dow is well below highs of January.  It is October....


----------



## g5000

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit. They sold of bonds today too and I made money on my bond short. They weren't running for safety. They were profit taking.
Click to expand...

It's the third largest point drop in history, dumbass.  And the 16th largest percentage drop.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Brain357 said:


> Maga.  Dow is well below highs of January.  It is October....



The DJI down more than 1000 points from the day that Trump launched his first tariff volley of the stupid fucking trade war.


----------



## Oddball

Golfing Gator said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> October is traditionally the slowest month for the markets.....Must be a slow day in the "news" rooms too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it is certainly fun to pretend this is normal for Oct, that facts do not support your claim.
> 
> Oct 2017 the DJI went up 4%
> Oct 2017 the DJI went down .91%
> Oct 2015 the DJI went up 8.47%
> Oct 2014 the DJI went up 2.04%
> Oct 2013 the DJI went up 2.75%
Click to expand...

4th worst...My mistake....September is the softest.

That's still the bottom 25%, the very recent history notwithstanding.

Why Does the Stock Market Go Lower in October?


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo

g5000 said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit. They sold of bonds today too and I made money on my bond short. They weren't running for safety. They were profit taking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the third largest point drop in history, dumbass.
Click to expand...



Hey, idiot. It was 3%. THE SKY IS FALLING!

Teaching lunatic libtardos the difference between points and percentage is a waste of time. 

They think Krugman is a god and he's been proven an idiot for decades now.


----------



## g5000

5 out of 10 of the largest point drops in Dow history have been on Trump's watch.


----------



## Edgetho

Brain357 said:


> Maga.  Dow is well below highs of January.  It is October....




We're 1200 points behind our highest-of-all-time records in October.  Roughly 4 points.

The Hang Seng is down THOUSANDS of points.  Over 20 percent.

Shanghai is down 20 percent.

We're winning.  Something dimocrap FILTH can't stand for America to do.

Because dimocraps are scum


----------



## shockedcanadian

WaitingFor2020 said:


> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .




Everytime it goes down, "Trade war with China" every time it goes up "the market is overpriced, people are buying on exuberance"  Or the best one, "thanks Obama"...


----------



## Edgetho

g5000 said:


> 5 out of 10 of the largest point drops in Dow history have been on Trump's watch.




Point-wise or percentage-wise?

I think you're a dishonest dimocrap dirtbag.


----------



## Golfing Gator

shockedcanadian said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime it goes down, "Trade war with China" every time it goes up "the market is overpriced, people are buying on exuberance"  Or the best one, "thanks Obama"...
Click to expand...


It has not gone up on almost a year, so I do not what we will say when ,and if, it finally does.


----------



## g5000

Edgetho said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maga.  Dow is well below highs of January.  It is October....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're 1200 points behind our highest-of-all-time records in October.  Roughly 4 points.
> 
> The Hang Seng is down THOUSANDS of points.  Over 20 percent.
> 
> Shanghai is down 20 percent.
> 
> We're winning.  Something dimocrap FILTH can't stand for America to do.
> 
> Because dimocraps are scum
Click to expand...

"Their boat is sinking faster than ours!  WINNING!"


----------



## flewism

Please Sell, Sell Sell, Panic Panic Panic ,  put in all your sell orders now, tonight, don't hesitate, do it.


----------



## Weatherman2020

WaitingFor2020 said:


> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .


I made about $5K in the market today. 

Still not tired of winning!


----------



## chops_

Golfing Gator said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maga.  Dow is well below highs of January.  It is October....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DJI down more than 1000 points from the day that Trump launched his first tariff volley of the stupid fucking trade war.
Click to expand...


Actually, I am glad that Trump has enough nerves to go after the "Big Bully" China. For too long, we have been bullied by the commies, that it's time we put a stop to it.

It's also time, we start buying US-made products. As well, as keep these jobs from going overseas.
It maybe bad for Amazon and Walmart, since they sell China-imported crap like Sony, and other stuff we use everyday. 
I doubt it will send any message to these big companies and corporations, that we need to start standing up to China!

Bring back "Made in the USA!"
#BoycottMadeInChina


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Mac1958 said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the market is concerned about rapidly increasing bond yields.
> 
> But congratulations on today's drop, I'm sure it makes you happy.
> 
> Party over country and all.
> .
Click to expand...



That's rich.  The GOP has become the Trump Cult.  All that's missing are mass marriages.  

But back to topic:  this article came out yesterday, driving the drop that happened today:

*Switching around the 18,927 codes that identify imported goods is an increasingly popular way some Chinese exporters are ducking American tariffs*
*The U.S.-China Trade Battle Spawns a New Era of Tariff Dodges*

"""""Every product imported into the U.S. carries a 10-digit designation called an HTS code, of which there are 18,927 in all. Like a taxonomic version of Noah’s Ark, the code provides a common language to bridge disparate markets and identify products in all their variety.

In a world of increasing tariffs, the code has another function: evading those levies. The business of code-fudging is expanding in step with tariff increases, undermining U.S. efforts to shield American business from foreign competition, according to importers, customs officials, trade attorneys and shipping brokers.

As trade conflict grows between the two largest economies, these professionals say, code misclassification is starting to compete with transshipment—the rerouting of goods through third countries—as a way to duck tariffs."""


----------



## flewism

WaitingFor2020 said:


> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .



As stated by Alibaba executive vice-chairman Joe Tsai,  Wednesday at the _South China Morning Post_’s China Conference in Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## Edgetho

Not a word about China --

What's Bubbling Under the Surface of the Stock Market

dimocraps are such incredible scumbags.  When the Markets go up, they credit The Lying Cocksucker in Chief, when they go down, they blame Trump.

dimocrap scum simply do not like America or Americans.  Look around.  Listen to what they say.

I am right


----------



## g5000

Trump's been accelerating our deficits, raising our national debt to all new heights at a faster and faster clip, and the Fed just raised interest rates.  That means it is going to take more to service the debt.

Anyone who has the older lower interest rate bonds is going to find themselves underwater unless they can find the next bigger idiot to take them off their hands.  And God only knows how this will affect all the derivatives and interest rate swaps out there.

Higher interest rates are probably a big factor in this dive of the Dow.


----------



## Edgetho

g5000 said:


> "Their boat is sinking faster than ours!  WINNING!"



The DJIA is nearly 40% higher than right before the election of '16

Dishonest fuckwad


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Trade war my ass it's concern over fears of interest rate hikes due to investor's fear of the over heating economy.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

If Trump treating China was like he was a hammer and they were a nail was a good idea, I doubt Gary Cohn would have quit his job so quickly after Trump announced the first round of tariffs.

I find it incredible that so many people blindly trusted our economy with a man who has had to file bankruptcy six times.

Stupefying.

I bet none of the pseudo-cons took the time to read the article about how Fred Trump actually GAVE Donald $413,000,000.
Donald lied and said all he ever got was a $1M loan.
The article is backed by over a year of research into state documents.
It proves that Trump is a massive epic failure who had to turn to the Russians for money, JUST AS ERIC TRUMP SAID.
.
.
.


----------



## g5000

Edgetho said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Their boat is sinking faster than ours!  WINNING!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DJIA is nearly 40% higher than right before the election of '16
> 
> Dishonest fuckwad
Click to expand...

 The Dow is 29 percent higher than it was on Trump's inauguration day.

Nice try.


----------



## flewism

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the market is concerned about rapidly increasing bond yields.
> 
> But congratulations on today's drop, I'm sure it makes you happy.
> 
> Party over country and all.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich.  The GOP has become the Trump Cult.  All that's missing are mass marriages.
> 
> But back to topic:  this article came out yesterday, driving the drop that happened today:
> 
> *Switching around the 18,927 codes that identify imported goods is an increasingly popular way some Chinese exporters are ducking American tariffs*
> *The U.S.-China Trade Battle Spawns a New Era of Tariff Dodges*
> 
> """""Every product imported into the U.S. carries a 10-digit designation called an HTS code, of which there are 18,927 in all. Like a taxonomic version of Noah’s Ark, the code provides a common language to bridge disparate markets and identify products in all their variety.
> 
> 
> 
> In a world of increasing tariffs, the code has another function: evading those levies. The business of code-fudging is expanding in step with tariff increases, undermining U.S. efforts to shield American business from foreign competition, according to importers, customs officials, trade attorneys and shipping brokers.
> 
> As trade conflict grows between the two largest economies, these professionals say, code misclassification is starting to compete with transshipment—the rerouting of goods through third countries—as a way to duck tariffs."""
Click to expand...


Forget that, rerouting cost money,  just bribe a few Americans hey Waiting $1,097,843,478  of Chinese goods were imported through the port of New Orleans , you missed an opportunity.


----------



## beautress

yiostheoy said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> We are already in a trade war with China.
> 
> It was long overdue.  Ever since Clinton (the Slick Willy one).
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think of China every time I pour coffee from the Chinese-made carafe that came with Mr. Coffee, and it spills everywhere. Chinese retribution: death by a thousand cuts...


----------



## Rocko

WaitingFor2020 said:


> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .



It’s all about interest rates


----------



## WaitingFor2020

flewism said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As stated by Alibaba executive vice-chairman Joe Tsai,  Wednesday at the _South China Morning Post_’s China Conference in Kuala Lumpur.
Click to expand...


That's correct.
Who would know better than the CEO of Alibaba, a Chinese conglomerate so huge it makes Amazon look like Toys R Us.
.
.


----------



## g5000

Edgetho said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 out of 10 of the largest point drops in Dow history have been on Trump's watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point-wise or percentage-wise?
> 
> I think you're a dishonest dimocrap dirtbag.
Click to expand...


Oh, you like percentages, do ya?

Okay!


The Dow is 29 percent higher than it was on Trump's inauguration day.

At this point in Obama's presidency, the Dow was up 38 percent from the day of his inauguration.

And that's despite the Dow diving for some time after he took office due to the crash.


I never once saw a single pseueodocon start a topic praising Obama's performance of the Dow.

Not.  Once.

Interesting, eh?


----------



## shockedcanadian

Rates are going up to cool off the booming economy.  Some money will shift to interest bearing investments and the like, less business borrowing.  This is standard.


----------



## Edgetho

g5000 said:


> The Dow is 29 percent higher than it was on Trump's inauguration day.
> 
> Nice try.



Ignorant, dishonest fuckface.  We've been all through this.

The DJIA is based on FUTURE returns.  People buy and sell based on what they think will happen in the future.

On Nov 4th, 2016 the Dow closed at 17888.

That was a Friday, if I'm calculating correctly.  Over the weekend, Polls started to show that douchebags like Nate Silver, etc, were WAY off base on their guesswork but nobody was willing to believe it quite yet.  At least, most weren't.  

After Trump was elected, people started having hope for the future so they bought into America.

Which is why you don't like the Markets.  You HATE America.

You are a dishonest scumbag.

I recommend you stay out of the Markets.  OTOH, dive right in.  You deserve to die penniless in the gutter


----------



## g5000

Edgetho said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow is 29 percent higher than it was on Trump's inauguration day.
> 
> Nice try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant, dishonest fuckface.  We've been all through this.
> 
> The DJIA is based on FUTURE returns.  People buy and sell based on what they think will happen in the future.
> 
> On Nov 4th, 2016 the Dow closed at 17888.
> 
> That was a Friday, if I'm calculating correctly.  Over the weekend, Polls started to show that douchebags like Nate Silver, etc, were WAY off base on their guesswork but nobody was willing to believe it quite yet.  At least, most weren't.
> 
> After Trump was elected, people started having hope for the future so they bought into America.
> 
> Which is why you don't like the Markets.  You HATE America.
> 
> You are a dishonest scumbag.
> 
> I recommend you stay out of the Markets.  OTOH, dive right in.  You deserve to die penniless in the gutter
Click to expand...

TRIGGERED!  

See post 37, dipshit.


----------



## Rocko

shockedcanadian said:


> Rates are going up to cool off the booming economy.  Some money will shift to interest bearing investments and the like, less business borrowing.  This is standard.



They have to raise rates to curb inflation


----------



## WaitingFor2020

g5000 said:


> The Dow is 29 percent higher than it was on Trump's inauguration day.
> 
> At this point in Obama's presidency, the Dow was up 38 percent from the day of his inauguration.
> 
> And that's despite the Dow diving for some time after he took office due to the crash.
> 
> 
> I never once saw a single pseueodocon start a topic praising Obama's performance of the Dow.
> 
> Not.  Once.
> 
> Interesting, eh?




Obama inherited a Dow at 7900.  He also inherited an unemployment rate of almost 10% and when he left office it was at 4.6%
But Trump is taking all the credit, of course, as if all that transpired in the 30 days after he took office.


----------



## g5000

The Dow climbed 300 percent on Obama's watch.

Not one topic in allllllllllll that time from the pseudocons praising his performance.

Not.  One.

Man, you can smell the stench of their hypocrisy all the way to the fucking moon, in the vacuum of space!


----------



## Mac1958

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the market is concerned about rapidly increasing bond yields.
> 
> But congratulations on today's drop, I'm sure it makes you happy.
> 
> Party over country and all.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich.  The GOP has become the Trump Cult.  All that's missing are mass marriages.
> 
> But back to topic:  this article came out yesterday, driving the drop that happened today:
> 
> *Switching around the 18,927 codes that identify imported goods is an increasingly popular way some Chinese exporters are ducking American tariffs*
> *The U.S.-China Trade Battle Spawns a New Era of Tariff Dodges*
> 
> """""Every product imported into the U.S. carries a 10-digit designation called an HTS code, of which there are 18,927 in all. Like a taxonomic version of Noah’s Ark, the code provides a common language to bridge disparate markets and identify products in all their variety.
> 
> In a world of increasing tariffs, the code has another function: evading those levies. The business of code-fudging is expanding in step with tariff increases, undermining U.S. efforts to shield American business from foreign competition, according to importers, customs officials, trade attorneys and shipping brokers.
> 
> As trade conflict grows between the two largest economies, these professionals say, code misclassification is starting to compete with transshipment—the rerouting of goods through third countries—as a way to duck tariffs."""
Click to expand...

Go to any financial news site.  Yahoo, Reuters, MarketWatch.  They'll all say the same thing I did.

This is my profession.  You're just playing transparent partisan politics. 
.


----------



## g5000

WaitingFor2020 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow is 29 percent higher than it was on Trump's inauguration day.
> 
> At this point in Obama's presidency, the Dow was up 38 percent from the day of his inauguration.
> 
> And that's despite the Dow diving for some time after he took office due to the crash.
> 
> 
> I never once saw a single pseueodocon start a topic praising Obama's performance of the Dow.
> 
> Not.  Once.
> 
> Interesting, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama inherited a Dow at 7900.  He also inherited an unemployment rate of almost 10% and when he left office it was at 4.6%
> But Trump is taking all the credit, of course, as if all that transpired in November 2016.
Click to expand...

Yep, we were bleeding 600,000 jobs a month when Obama was sworn in.

Never saw a single pseudocon start a topic about how great the turnaround was.

Not.  One.


Instead, they made up hilarious bullshit that the real unemployment was 42 percent.  Until the day after Trump was elected.  

Trump is elected on third base, and the tards think he hit a triple.

Since being elected, Trump has been accelerating our deficits, increasing our debt at a faster and faster clip.  Just in time for interest rate hikes by the Fed.

Obama's deficits got smaller and smaller as he went along.  Man, what a waste.  Trump's been blowing them back up like gangbusters.  He's on track to easily break Obama's debt record.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Edgetho said:


> Not a word about China --
> 
> What's Bubbling Under the Surface of the Stock Market
> 
> dimocraps are such incredible scumbags.  When the Markets go up, they credit The Lying Cocksucker in Chief, when they go down, they blame Trump.
> 
> dimocrap scum simply do not like America or Americans.  Look around.  Listen to what they say.
> 
> I am right




I don't know where you got that link.
It's not mine.
I don't post links to blogs.
My links are from the WSJ.
.
..


----------



## Edgetho

WaitingFor2020 said:


> That's correct.
> Who would know better than the CEO of Alibaba, a Chinese conglomerate so huge it makes Amazon look like Toys R Us.
> .
> .



Another dishonest dimocrap scumabg piece of shit.

Alibaba's Market Cap is at 358 Billion

https://www.google.com/search?q=mar...hrome.0.0l2.8095j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Amazon's is at 856 Billion.

https://www.google.com/search?q=mar...0j69i60j0l3.7482j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

And Alibaba is currently falling off a cliff.

You idiots can't get anything right.  No wonder you're a dimocrap


----------



## Golfing Gator

chops_ said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maga.  Dow is well below highs of January.  It is October....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DJI down more than 1000 points from the day that Trump launched his first tariff volley of the stupid fucking trade war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I am glad that Trump has enough nerves to go after the "Big Bully" China. For too long, we have been bullied by the commies, that it's time we put a stop to it.
> 
> It's also time, we start buying US-made products. As well, as keep these jobs from going overseas.
> It maybe bad for Amazon and Walmart, since they sell China-imported crap like Sony, and other stuff we use everyday.
> I doubt it will send any message to these big companies and corporations, that we need to start standing up to China!
> 
> Bring back "Made in the USA!"
> #BoycottMadeInChina
Click to expand...


Damn son, get your head out of the kook aid trough.  

If you wish to buy things made here, you have the freedom to do so.   I do not need your nor your statist government telling me what to buy and where from. 

All this bullshit about being bullied or fucked over, it is all just lies your party masters have told you.

Look around, we are 110 months into the 2nd longest period of economic expansion in the history of the country, 3.7% unemployment with more jobs than people to fill them, we had record setting financial markets till Trump started this fucking stupid trade war.

He is going to put us through years of pain and in the end the difference will be as tiny as the difference with the new NAFTA was.


----------



## gipper

g5000 said:


> The Dow climbed 300 percent on Obama's watch.
> 
> Not one topic in allllllllllll that time from the pseudocons praising his performance.
> 
> Not.  One.
> 
> Man, you can smell the stench of their hypocrisy all the way to the fucking moon, in the vacuum of space!


Adding ten trillion in debt might have something to do with that....yet BO never had a year with 3% GDP growth.  

You guys like to say BO had to double the debt because of what Bush did.  So, does Trump also get the benefit of blaming his predecessor?  Of course not.


----------



## Rocko

g5000 said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow is 29 percent higher than it was on Trump's inauguration day.
> 
> At this point in Obama's presidency, the Dow was up 38 percent from the day of his inauguration.
> 
> And that's despite the Dow diving for some time after he took office due to the crash.
> 
> 
> I never once saw a single pseueodocon start a topic praising Obama's performance of the Dow.
> 
> Not.  Once.
> 
> Interesting, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama inherited a Dow at 7900.  He also inherited an unemployment rate of almost 10% and when he left office it was at 4.6%
> But Trump is taking all the credit, of course, as if all that transpired in November 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, we were bleeding 600,000 jobs a month when Obama was sworn in.
> 
> Never saw a single pseudocon start a topic about how great the turnaround was.
> 
> Not.  One.
> 
> 
> Instead, they made up hilarious bullshit that the real unemployment was 42 percent.  Until the day after Trump was elected.
> 
> Trump is elected on third base, and the tards think he hit a triple.
> 
> Since being elected, Trump has been accelerating our deficits, increasing our debt at a faster and faster clip.  Just in time for interest rate hikes by the Fed.
Click to expand...


Obama inhertited TARP, which saved the country. Unemployment went higher after the stimulus money was spent.  The economy bottomed out when he came into office. The economy moves in cycles and Obama was lucky as far as timing. His policies hurt the economy, not helped it.


----------



## miketx

WaitingFor2020 said:


> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .


No it ain't. You liars post this bullshit every few days and it never comes to pass. All you are is liars.


----------



## gipper

gipper said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow climbed 300 percent on Obama's watch.
> 
> Not one topic in allllllllllll that time from the pseudocons praising his performance.
> 
> Not.  One.
> 
> Man, you can smell the stench of their hypocrisy all the way to the fucking moon, in the vacuum of space!
> 
> 
> 
> Adding ten trillion in debt might have something to do with that....yet BO never had a year with 3% GDP growth.
> 
> You guys like to say BO had to double the debt because of what Bush did.  So, does Trump also get the benefit of blaming his predecessor?  Of course not.
Click to expand...

...and the Fed bailing out BO's donors and keeping rates at near zero...but still never attained 3% GDP growth.


----------



## g5000

Well, look at this way.  Someday the tards will be able to start another topic bragging about Trump bringing the Dow over 26,000.  


I hope!


----------



## WaitingFor2020

g5000 said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow is 29 percent higher than it was on Trump's inauguration day.
> 
> At this point in Obama's presidency, the Dow was up 38 percent from the day of his inauguration.
> 
> And that's despite the Dow diving for some time after he took office due to the crash.
> 
> 
> I never once saw a single pseueodocon start a topic praising Obama's performance of the Dow.
> 
> Not.  Once.
> 
> Interesting, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama inherited a Dow at 7900.  He also inherited an unemployment rate of almost 10% and when he left office it was at 4.6%
> But Trump is taking all the credit, of course, as if all that transpired in November 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, we were bleeding 600,000 jobs a month when Obama was sworn in.
> 
> Never saw a single pseudocon start a topic about how great the turnaround was.
> 
> Not.  One.
> 
> 
> Instead, they made up hilarious bullshit that the real unemployment was 42 percent.  Until the day after Trump was elected.
> 
> Trump is elected on third base, and the tards think he hit a triple.
> 
> Since being elected, Trump has been accelerating our deficits, increasing our debt at a faster and faster clip.  Just in time for interest rate hikes by the Fed.
> 
> Obama's deficits got smaller and smaller as he went along.  Man, what a waste.  Trump's been blowing them back up like gangbusters.  He's on track to easily break Obama's debt record.
Click to expand...



And when it happens, you won't read about it here.
I remember the b.s. about the "real" unemployment rate being at 42%. 
And how Obama was going to take their guns away.
So is the current unemployment rate really at 3.6%?
We're supposed to blindly believe that.
If it is, it's the shit service jobs that people have to have, two or three of them at a time, in order to get by since wages are flat.
.
..


----------



## Edgetho

WaitingFor2020 said:


> I don't know where you got that link.
> It's not mine.
> I don't post links to blogs.
> My links are from the WSJ.
> .
> ..



Ungrateful puke.  I posted a link you could read without running into a PayWall.

You want a subscription wall?  Have at it.

What’s Bubbling Under the Surface of the Stock Market


----------



## Mac1958

The market exploded under Obama because institutional investors saw the Fed pouring FOUR TRILLION DOLLARS into markets, and it was the easiest and most predictable feeding frenzy ever.

Obama absolutely did the right thing by standing back and allowing it, considering the fucking disaster he took over from Dubya, but painting him as some kind of economic/stock market savior is just more partisan politics.  Or abject willful ignorance.  Or both.


.


----------



## g5000

gipper said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow climbed 300 percent on Obama's watch.
> 
> Not one topic in allllllllllll that time from the pseudocons praising his performance.
> 
> Not.  One.
> 
> Man, you can smell the stench of their hypocrisy all the way to the fucking moon, in the vacuum of space!
> 
> 
> 
> Adding ten trillion in debt might have something to do with that....yet BO never had a year with 3% GDP growth.
> 
> You guys like to say BO had to double the debt because of what Bush did.  So, does Trump also get the benefit of blaming his predecessor?  Of course not.
Click to expand...

It was a little over 7 trillion, not ten trillion.

I predicted you guys would keep making Obama's debt bigger and bigger as Trump's debt got bigger and bigger. 

You're so pathetically predictable.

Adding debt had something to do with the Dow climbing 300 percent?

How...Keynesian of you to say that!

Since Trump has been increasing our deficits, is that why the Dow has gone up 29 percent since he was sworn in?


----------



## Rocko

Mac1958 said:


> The market exploded under Obama because institutional investors saw the Fed pouring FOUR TRILLION DOLLARS into markets, and it was the easiest and most predictable feeding frenzy ever.
> 
> Obama absolutely did the right thing by standing back and allowing it, considering the fucking disaster he took over from Dubya, but painting him as some kind of economic/stock market savior is just more partisan politics.  Or abject willful ignorance.  Or both.
> 
> 
> .



He increased regulation tenfold and raised taxes. He didn’t just stand out of the way. It would have been better had he.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

g5000 said:


> The Dow climbed 300 percent on Obama's watch.
> 
> Not one topic in allllllllllll that time from the pseudocons praising his performance.
> 
> Not.  One.
> 
> Man, you can smell the stench of their hypocrisy all the way to the fucking moon, in the vacuum of space!



It's the stench of their racism.
It's becoming clear now that this country was not ready for a black president.
Trump is the uber-white, silver-spooned backlash who didn't use words with more than two syllables.
THAT they can relate to.
.
.
.


----------



## g5000

Rocko said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market exploded under Obama because institutional investors saw the Fed pouring FOUR TRILLION DOLLARS into markets, and it was the easiest and most predictable feeding frenzy ever.
> 
> Obama absolutely did the right thing by standing back and allowing it, considering the fucking disaster he took over from Dubya, but painting him as some kind of economic/stock market savior is just more partisan politics.  Or abject willful ignorance.  Or both.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He increased regulation tenfold and raised taxes. He didn’t just stand out of the way. It would have been better had he.
Click to expand...

Obama did not increase regulation tenfold.  Jesus, you guys are pathetic.  You think something becomes truer the more  you say it.

Obama raised taxes.  Yup.  And revenues increased!  Something your propagandists have kept from you.   On purpose. SHHHHH!


----------



## Mac1958

Rocko said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market exploded under Obama because institutional investors saw the Fed pouring FOUR TRILLION DOLLARS into markets, and it was the easiest and most predictable feeding frenzy ever.
> 
> Obama absolutely did the right thing by standing back and allowing it, considering the fucking disaster he took over from Dubya, but painting him as some kind of economic/stock market savior is just more partisan politics.  Or abject willful ignorance.  Or both.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He increased regulation tenfold and raised taxes. He didn’t just stand out of the way. It would have been better had he.
Click to expand...

The Fed had to do what it did.  Credit markets were destroyed.  Confidence was destroyed.  There was no other choice.

Regulation and taxes were a different matter.  The Fed had to do it.
.


----------



## Anathema

Before our Leftist and Progressive brethren celebrate too much - just realize that many of us on the Right care far less about the economy and far more about Social issues; so a bad economy will not change our votes or support for the PTUS.


----------



## g5000

So let's see.

Obama took our deficits from over a trillion dollars down to less than half a trillion, and the Dow climbed 300 percent.  38 percent in the same period Trump has been president, despite coming into office at the peak of a massive economic collapse.

Trump has taken our deficits back up to a trillion dollars (in one fourth the time!), and the Dow has climbed 29 percent.

Strangely, no topics by pseudocons praising Obama's declining deficits and skyrocketing Dow.  And yet non-stop spunking in their jeans over Trump's smaller jump in the Dow since he became president.

Hmmmm....


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Anathema said:


> Before our Leftist and Progressive brethren celebrate too much - just realize that many of us on the Right care far less about the economy and far more about Social issues; so a bad economy will not change our votes or support for the PTUS.



There is far more to the economy than the markets


----------



## rightwinger

So much for Trumps booming economy


----------



## Rocko

Mac1958 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market exploded under Obama because institutional investors saw the Fed pouring FOUR TRILLION DOLLARS into markets, and it was the easiest and most predictable feeding frenzy ever.
> 
> Obama absolutely did the right thing by standing back and allowing it, considering the fucking disaster he took over from Dubya, but painting him as some kind of economic/stock market savior is just more partisan politics.  Or abject willful ignorance.  Or both.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He increased regulation tenfold and raised taxes. He didn’t just stand out of the way. It would have been better had he.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Fed had to do what it did.  Credit markets were destroyed.  Confidence was destroyed.  There was no other choice.
> 
> Regulation and taxes were a different matter.  The Fed had to do it.
> .
Click to expand...


I have no qualms with what the Fed did. TARP, QE, and no interest rates were the reason the markets roared. Obama didn’t do anything


----------



## Rocko

g5000 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market exploded under Obama because institutional investors saw the Fed pouring FOUR TRILLION DOLLARS into markets, and it was the easiest and most predictable feeding frenzy ever.
> 
> Obama absolutely did the right thing by standing back and allowing it, considering the fucking disaster he took over from Dubya, but painting him as some kind of economic/stock market savior is just more partisan politics.  Or abject willful ignorance.  Or both.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He increased regulation tenfold and raised taxes. He didn’t just stand out of the way. It would have been better had he.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama did not increase regulation tenfold.  Jesus, you guys are pathetic.  You think something becomes truer the more  you say it.
> 
> Obama raised taxes.  Yup.  And revenues increased!  Something your propagandists have kept from you.   On purpose. SHHHHH!
Click to expand...


Obama's Legacy: 2016 Ends With A Record-Shattering Regulatory Rulebook


----------



## Yarddog

WaitingFor2020 said:


> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .




You should go pick up some stocks today at a discount


----------



## McRocket

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit. They sold of bonds today too and I made money on my bond short. They weren't running for safety. They were profit taking.
Click to expand...


The DOW drops over 1000 points in one day (including after hours trading)...and you call that 'profit taking'?

The VIX spikes to 22 on 'profit taking'? The worst day for NASDAQ futures since 2011...and you call that 'profit taking'?

You have not a clue what you are talking about on this.

"Markets In Turmoil":  FANG Freefall Sparks Longest Losing Streak Of Trump Era

*Find my three, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you? I bet you cannot.

*
This is - IMO - primarily about rising bond yields and trade questions but mostly a general fear that the Fed/central banks are hawking for the next few years.

The central banks have propped up the economies of the world for over a decade. Now they are backing off to load their magazines so they can have bullets for the next recession. And the markets are NERVOUS.


----------



## Rocko

rightwinger said:


> So much for Trumps booming economy



Stock market isn’t the economy


----------



## BuckToothMoron

WaitingFor2020 said:


> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .



The trade war is an excuse made for the huge plunge, but it’s not the reason. The reason is sentiment has changed because rates are rising which will put a squeeze on consumers and corporate profits. Let’s not forget why the market got to these elevated levels to begin with, money printing and low rates from our friends at the FED. This is overdue and could be the start of a 12-18 month slide with the DOW dipping under 17,000, imo.


----------



## gipper

g5000 said:


> So let's see.
> 
> Obama took our deficits from over a trillion dollars down to less than half a trillion, and the Dow climbed 300 percent.  38 percent in the same period Trump has been president, despite coming into office at the peak of a massive economic collapse.
> 
> Trump has taken our deficits back up to a trillion dollars (in one fourth the time!), and the Dow has climbed 29 percent.
> 
> Strangely, no topics by pseudocons praising Obama's declining deficits and skyrocketing Dow.  And yet non-stop spunking in their jeans over Trump's smaller jump in the Dow since he became president.
> 
> Hmmmm....


bo added $10 trillion debt, but never got just 3% growth.  not good


----------



## Anathema

SassyIrishLass said:


> There is far more to the economy than the markets



Understood. I just don’t care. I have always believed and wil always believe that if we fix our social issues the economy will take care of itself. It doesn’t work the other way around.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

WaitingFor2020 said:


> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .



Why do Progressives hate America?


----------



## g5000

Rocko said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market exploded under Obama because institutional investors saw the Fed pouring FOUR TRILLION DOLLARS into markets, and it was the easiest and most predictable feeding frenzy ever.
> 
> Obama absolutely did the right thing by standing back and allowing it, considering the fucking disaster he took over from Dubya, but painting him as some kind of economic/stock market savior is just more partisan politics.  Or abject willful ignorance.  Or both.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He increased regulation tenfold and raised taxes. He didn’t just stand out of the way. It would have been better had he.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama did not increase regulation tenfold.  Jesus, you guys are pathetic.  You think something becomes truer the more  you say it.
> 
> Obama raised taxes.  Yup.  And revenues increased!  Something your propagandists have kept from you.   On purpose. SHHHHH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama's Legacy: 2016 Ends With A Record-Shattering Regulatory Rulebook
Click to expand...

I notice you failed to quote the part where it says Obama increased regulations tenfold.

You know why?

Because you lied out of your ass.  It wasn't even close.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

rightwinger said:


> So much for Trumps booming economy



Idiot the markets tanked on fears of interest rate hikes because the economy is on fire.


----------



## Rocko

McRocket said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit. They sold of bonds today too and I made money on my bond short. They weren't running for safety. They were profit taking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DOW drops over 1000 points in one day (including after hours trading)...and you call that 'profit taking'?
> 
> The VIX spikes to 22 on 'profit taking'? The worst day for NASDAQ futures since 2011...and you call that 'profit taking'?
> 
> You have not a clue what you are talking about on this.
> 
> "Markets In Turmoil":  FANG Freefall Sparks Longest Losing Streak Of Trump Era
> 
> *Find my three, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you? I bet you cannot.
> 
> *
> This is - IMO - primarily about rising bond yields and trade questions but mostly a general fear that the Fed/central banks are hawking for the next few years.
> 
> The central banks have propped up the economies of the world for over a decade. Now they are backing off to load their magazines so they can have bullets for the next recession. And the markets are NERVOUS.
Click to expand...

It’s only 3%. The market is probably due for a 5000 point correction. And then it will come up again


----------



## CrusaderFrank

g5000 said:


> So let's see.
> 
> Obama took our deficits from over a trillion dollars down to less than half a trillion, and the Dow climbed 300 percent.  38 percent in the same period Trump has been president, despite coming into office at the peak of a massive economic collapse.
> 
> Trump has taken our deficits back up to a trillion dollars (in one fourth the time!), and the Dow has climbed 29 percent.
> 
> Strangely, no topics by pseudocons praising Obama's declining deficits and skyrocketing Dow.  And yet non-stop spunking in their jeans over Trump's smaller jump in the Dow since he became president.
> 
> Hmmmm....



Google: Brutal Sequester

That's what lowered the deficit.

Fucking Poseur, Jake


----------



## CrusaderFrank

It's the Fed working with Soros to undermine Republicans at election time


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Anathema said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is far more to the economy than the markets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understood. I just don’t care. I have always believed and wil always believe that if we fix our social issues the economy will take care of itself. It doesn’t work the other way around.
Click to expand...


Social issues are a mess


----------



## g5000

gipper said:


> bo added $10 trillion debt



Why do you think you can just...lie? Why is that?

Deficits by year:

FY 2009 $1.4 trillion
FY 2010 $1.3 trillion
FY 2011 $1.3 trillion
FY 2012 $1 trillion
FY 2013 $679 billion
FY 2014 $485 billion
FY 2015 $438 billion
FY 2016 $585 billion
FY 2017 $665 billion
FY 2018 $833 billion (est)
FY 2019 $984 billion (est)

FY 2009 through FY 2016 = *$7.187 trillion.*

As you can see, there was a steady downward trend while Obama was President.

With Trump and the GOP, there is a steady upward trend. Trump is well on his way to busting Obama's record wide open.

U.S. budget deficit to top $1-trillion in 2019: budget experts



gipper said:


> , but never got just 3% growth.  not good



Obama had several quarters over 3 percent, and a few over 4 percent.

If you are talking annual rates, well neither has Trump, dumbass.

Any more lies you wish to have shoved back up your ass whence they came?


----------



## Dana7360

Aldo Raine said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit. They sold of bonds today too and I made money on my bond short. They weren't running for safety. They were profit taking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, no doubt that is happening as well.  Many things play into this, rising interest rates aren't helping along with taking on the whole world at once in trade.  Had he went one deal at a time he probably would get  better terms on all of them.  But that isn't his way it is all blather and bullshit so yes these trade wars will have a bigger affect then they otherwise should.
Click to expand...




The bush boy put tariffs on steel in 2002.

A few short years later the car industry collapsed and we had to bail them out.

Ford announced the other day that they expect to lose at least 1 billion dollars this year because of the trump tariffs. They've already started to lay off people. Ford is saying that it's going to cause the price of cars to increase by thousands. Which will cause fewer cars to be sold. It will inflate the value of used cars because the demand for used cars will increase.

All the deregulation in the world won't be enough to off set the damage the tariffs and tax cuts for the rich and business are doing to our economy and nation.

The cap on mortgage interest deduction and state and local taxes has hit the higher priced real estate market already. Higher priced houses aren't selling like they did in the Obama years. The higher interest rates will cause the lower priced real estate market to dramatically slow down.

This is a recipe for a big crash to come and when it does, it's not going to be pretty.

Conservatives/republicans always say the economy goes in cycles.

Interesting how all the bad economic cycles happen when republicans are in power.


----------



## Rocko

g5000 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market exploded under Obama because institutional investors saw the Fed pouring FOUR TRILLION DOLLARS into markets, and it was the easiest and most predictable feeding frenzy ever.
> 
> Obama absolutely did the right thing by standing back and allowing it, considering the fucking disaster he took over from Dubya, but painting him as some kind of economic/stock market savior is just more partisan politics.  Or abject willful ignorance.  Or both.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He increased regulation tenfold and raised taxes. He didn’t just stand out of the way. It would have been better had he.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama did not increase regulation tenfold.  Jesus, you guys are pathetic.  You think something becomes truer the more  you say it.
> 
> Obama raised taxes.  Yup.  And revenues increased!  Something your propagandists have kept from you.   On purpose. SHHHHH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama's Legacy: 2016 Ends With A Record-Shattering Regulatory Rulebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I notice you failed to quote the part where it says Obama increased regulations tenfold.
> 
> You know why?
> 
> Because you lied out of your ass.  It wasn't even close.
Click to expand...


Not my fault you can’t read


----------



## g5000

Rocko said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit. They sold of bonds today too and I made money on my bond short. They weren't running for safety. They were profit taking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DOW drops over 1000 points in one day (including after hours trading)...and you call that 'profit taking'?
> 
> The VIX spikes to 22 on 'profit taking'? The worst day for NASDAQ futures since 2011...and you call that 'profit taking'?
> 
> You have not a clue what you are talking about on this.
> 
> "Markets In Turmoil":  FANG Freefall Sparks Longest Losing Streak Of Trump Era
> 
> *Find my three, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you? I bet you cannot.
> 
> *
> This is - IMO - primarily about rising bond yields and trade questions but mostly a general fear that the Fed/central banks are hawking for the next few years.
> 
> The central banks have propped up the economies of the world for over a decade. Now they are backing off to load their magazines so they can have bullets for the next recession. And the markets are NERVOUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s only 3%. The market is probably due for a 5000 point correction. And then it will come up again
Click to expand...

A 5,000 point "correction" would put the Dow into bear market territory.


----------



## g5000

Rocko said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market exploded under Obama because institutional investors saw the Fed pouring FOUR TRILLION DOLLARS into markets, and it was the easiest and most predictable feeding frenzy ever.
> 
> Obama absolutely did the right thing by standing back and allowing it, considering the fucking disaster he took over from Dubya, but painting him as some kind of economic/stock market savior is just more partisan politics.  Or abject willful ignorance.  Or both.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He increased regulation tenfold and raised taxes. He didn’t just stand out of the way. It would have been better had he.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama did not increase regulation tenfold.  Jesus, you guys are pathetic.  You think something becomes truer the more  you say it.
> 
> Obama raised taxes.  Yup.  And revenues increased!  Something your propagandists have kept from you.   On purpose. SHHHHH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama's Legacy: 2016 Ends With A Record-Shattering Regulatory Rulebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I notice you failed to quote the part where it says Obama increased regulations tenfold.
> 
> You know why?
> 
> Because you lied out of your ass.  It wasn't even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my fault you can’t read
Click to expand...

You lied.  Simple fact.

You don't even have the integrity to admit it.

You're busted, asshole.


----------



## Rocko

g5000 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit. They sold of bonds today too and I made money on my bond short. They weren't running for safety. They were profit taking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DOW drops over 1000 points in one day (including after hours trading)...and you call that 'profit taking'?
> 
> The VIX spikes to 22 on 'profit taking'? The worst day for NASDAQ futures since 2011...and you call that 'profit taking'?
> 
> You have not a clue what you are talking about on this.
> 
> "Markets In Turmoil":  FANG Freefall Sparks Longest Losing Streak Of Trump Era
> 
> *Find my three, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you? I bet you cannot.
> 
> *
> This is - IMO - primarily about rising bond yields and trade questions but mostly a general fear that the Fed/central banks are hawking for the next few years.
> 
> The central banks have propped up the economies of the world for over a decade. Now they are backing off to load their magazines so they can have bullets for the next recession. And the markets are NERVOUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s only 3%. The market is probably due for a 5000 point correction. And then it will come up again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A 5,000 point "correction" would put the Dow into bear market territory.
Click to expand...


And? Do you think we’ll never see the bears come out again?


----------



## g5000

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for Trumps booming economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot the markets tanked on fears of interest rate hikes because the economy is on fire.
Click to expand...

2.6 percent growth is not "on fire".  The world average is 3.7 percent.

Nice try, hack.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

CrusaderFrank said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Progressives hate America?
Click to expand...



I've lived in 12 states and 4 different countries.  I've either worked or visited 17 countries. 
Many were socialist countries with strongmen authoritarian assholes like Trump.
I know first hand what we have and don't have here in the States.
Trump is undermining this country out of stupidity and sheer arrogance.
.
.
.


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo

McRocket said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit. They sold of bonds today too and I made money on my bond short. They weren't running for safety. They were profit taking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DOW drops over 1000 points in one day (including after hours trading)...and you call that 'profit taking'?
> 
> The VIX spikes to 22 on 'profit taking'? The worst day for NASDAQ futures since 2011...and you call that 'profit taking'?
> 
> You have not a clue what you are talking about on this.
> 
> "Markets In Turmoil":  FANG Freefall Sparks Longest Losing Streak Of Trump Era
> 
> *Find my three, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you? I bet you cannot.
> 
> *
> This is - IMO - primarily about rising bond yields and trade questions but mostly a general fear that the Fed/central banks are hawking for the next few years.
> 
> The central banks have propped up the economies of the world for over a decade. Now they are backing off to load their magazines so they can have bullets for the next recession. And the markets are NERVOUS.
Click to expand...




You obviously didn't read my post, petunia. 

Money wasn't running for safety, it was profit taking. If the markets were scared they'd be buying bonds hand over fist and I made money on my bond short today. That means they were selling off government bonds today for you rookies.  TBT

I don't need penny stock crybabies like you telling what the markets are doing.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

g5000 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for Trumps booming economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot the markets tanked on fears of interest rate hikes because the economy is on fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.6 percent growth is not "on fire".  The world average is 3.7 percent.
> 
> Nice try, hack.
Click to expand...


2.6%, Cherry picking one quarter, Jake?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Anathema said:


> Before our Leftist and Progressive brethren celebrate too much - just realize that many of us on the Right care far less about the economy and far more about Social issues; so a bad economy will not change our votes or support for the PTUS.



Which is why the country is going under financially, both sides elect people based on social issues and and not fiscal ones.  That is why we have a 21 trillion dollar debt.  

Those social issues will be far less important when we take the same road as Greece. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Anathema

SassyIrishLass said:


> Social issues are a mess



Yep, and they have been for a century. Back then the unnecessary involvement in a European war and the women’s suffersge movement started us down this slippery slope and now we pay for it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

g5000 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for Trumps booming economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot the markets tanked on fears of interest rate hikes because the economy is on fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.6 percent growth is not "on fire".  The world average is 3.7 percent.
> 
> Nice try, hack.
Click to expand...


Nice cherry picking, dumb fuck


----------



## CrusaderFrank

g5000 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> bo added $10 trillion debt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think you can just...lie? Why is that?
> 
> Deficits by year:
> 
> FY 2009 $1.4 trillion
> FY 2010 $1.3 trillion
> FY 2011 $1.3 trillion
> FY 2012 $1 trillion
> FY 2013 $679 billion
> FY 2014 $485 billion
> FY 2015 $438 billion
> FY 2016 $585 billion
> FY 2017 $665 billion
> FY 2018 $833 billion (est)
> FY 2019 $984 billion (est)
> 
> FY 2009 through FY 2016 = *$7.187 trillion.*
> 
> As you can see, there was a steady downward trend while Obama was President.
> 
> With Trump and the GOP, there is a steady upward trend. Trump is well on his way to busting Obama's record wide open.
> 
> U.S. budget deficit to top $1-trillion in 2019: budget experts
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> , but never got just 3% growth.  not good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama had several quarters over 3 percent, and a few over 4 percent.
> 
> If you are talking annual rates, well neither has Trump, dumbass.
> 
> Any more lies you wish to have shoved back up your ass whence they came?
Click to expand...


Google: Brutal sequester

Life During Sequester, the Survivors Speak


----------



## Votto

Johnlaw said:


> Whatever benefit the economy received from the ill-conceived tax cuts and Trump's radical deregulation is fleeting and going to pot because 1) any benefit the country received from the tax cuts and deregulation is at best  ephemeral if not chimerical and 2) it is all being undermined by Trump's erratic behavior and trade policies as well as GOP spendthrift and irresponsible fiscal management.



Trump took over an economy that was built on a house of cards.

Now doubt, when it crumbles people will blame Trump and run to the globalist/socialists to save them once again when it was really they who build this massive debt and entitlement culture.

That's how it always works.  As one of Obama's minions once said about the credit crisis, "Never let a good crisis go to waste".

When, not if, it happens again, there is no telling what other freedoms and sovereignty the US will surrender again.

That was the plan all along.  Like Obamacare, it was all created to fail.


----------



## my2¢

This bull market started way before Trump took office.  Hopefully this is just the market taking a breather.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

What G0000 knows about economics would fit in a thimble


----------



## g5000

SassyIrishLass said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for Trumps booming economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot the markets tanked on fears of interest rate hikes because the economy is on fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.6 percent growth is not "on fire".  The world average is 3.7 percent.
> 
> Nice try, hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice cherry picking, dumb fuck
Click to expand...

Simple fact, retard. 

I don't recall you claiming Obama's economy was "on fire" when we were experiencing the same growth.

You are a hack, and nothing more than a hack.  You haven't been able to contribute anything of value your entire time on this forum.


----------



## Dale Smith

g5000 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> bo added $10 trillion debt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think you can just...lie? Why is that?
> 
> Deficits by year:
> 
> FY 2009 $1.4 trillion
> FY 2010 $1.3 trillion
> FY 2011 $1.3 trillion
> FY 2012 $1 trillion
> FY 2013 $679 billion
> FY 2014 $485 billion
> FY 2015 $438 billion
> FY 2016 $585 billion
> FY 2017 $665 billion
> FY 2018 $833 billion (est)
> FY 2019 $984 billion (est)
> 
> FY 2009 through FY 2016 = *$7.187 trillion.*
> 
> As you can see, there was a steady downward trend while Obama was President.
> 
> With Trump and the GOP, there is a steady upward trend. Trump is well on his way to busting Obama's record wide open.
> 
> U.S. budget deficit to top $1-trillion in 2019: budget experts
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> , but never got just 3% growth.  not good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama had several quarters over 3 percent, and a few over 4 percent.
> 
> If you are talking annual rates, well neither has Trump, dumbass.
> 
> Any more lies you wish to have shoved back up your ass whence they came?
Click to expand...



LMAO!!!! It would take the Jaws Of Life or a high powered firehose to seperate your lips from the skinny shanks of the Barrypuppet. How often did the Fed raise rates during Barrypuppet's admin? Remember the Q.E program?

Don't EVEN try and tell me that the economy was picking up under the Barrypuppet and that it's just an unfortunate set of circumstances that it got quintessentially better just after Barrypuppet left office. I know better and I know more than you.


----------



## Anathema

Golfing Gator said:


> Which is why the country is going under financially, both sides elect people based on social issues and and not fiscal ones.  That is why we have a 21 trillion dollar debt.
> 
> Those social issues will be far less important when we take the same road as Greece



Excellent. Once the economy fails it will lead to the civil war we need to erafiand exterminate the moderates and leftists in this country. That will fix both the social and fiscal issues at the same time.


----------



## gipper

g5000 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> bo added $10 trillion debt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think you can just...lie? Why is that?
> 
> Deficits by year:
> 
> FY 2009 $1.4 trillion
> FY 2010 $1.3 trillion
> FY 2011 $1.3 trillion
> FY 2012 $1 trillion
> FY 2013 $679 billion
> FY 2014 $485 billion
> FY 2015 $438 billion
> FY 2016 $585 billion
> FY 2017 $665 billion
> FY 2018 $833 billion (est)
> FY 2019 $984 billion (est)
> 
> FY 2009 through FY 2016 = *$7.187 trillion.*
> 
> As you can see, there was a steady downward trend while Obama was President.
> 
> With Trump and the GOP, there is a steady upward trend. Trump is well on his way to busting Obama's record wide open.
> 
> U.S. budget deficit to top $1-trillion in 2019: budget experts
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> , but never got just 3% growth.  not good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama had several quarters over 3 percent, and a few over 4 percent.
> 
> If you are talking annual rates, well neither has Trump, dumbass.
> 
> Any more lies you wish to have shoved back up your ass whence they came?
Click to expand...

Why are you bitching about Trump's debt, when you liked BO's debt?

BO never got a year NEVER with 3% GDP...first POTUS EVER to never do that.  Not good.


----------



## martybegan

Mac1958 said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the market is concerned about rapidly increasing bond yields.
> 
> But congratulations on today's drop, I'm sure it makes you happy.
> 
> Party over country and all.
> .
Click to expand...


It's a correction. Even CNN's article says it was expected.


----------



## g5000

SassyIrishLass
There were at least three years under Obama in which US GDP grew faster than Trump's has.

Show me one time any of you hacks started a topic about what a great job Obama was doing.

Fuck, show me even one POST.  Show me an "on fire"!

You fucking hypocritical partisans fucks.


----------



## Faun

Edgetho said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Their boat is sinking faster than ours!  WINNING!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DJIA is nearly 40% higher than right before the election of '16
> 
> Dishonest fuckwad
Click to expand...

You mean while Obama was still president. Yes, the Dow went tripled (200%) on his watch after it bottomed out thanks to the Great Bush Recession.


----------



## Mac1958

martybegan said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the market is concerned about rapidly increasing bond yields.
> 
> But congratulations on today's drop, I'm sure it makes you happy.
> 
> Party over country and all.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a correction. Even CNN's article says it was expected.
Click to expand...

S&P is down less than 6%.  Another 6% to 10% would be fine.

Transparent partisan wailing notwithstanding.
.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Anathema said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is far more to the economy than the markets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understood. I just don’t care. I have always believed and wil always believe that if we fix our social issues the economy will take care of itself. It doesn’t work the other way around.
Click to expand...


The other way around is the only way it works.  Social issues are between individuals, fiscal issues are out of our control.


----------



## g5000

It looks like Bill Clinton has the biggest schlong.

Trump's is below average.







[/u


----------



## CrusaderFrank

How can you not admire a US President whose motto is "you didn't build that!"


----------



## martybegan

g5000 said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit. They sold of bonds today too and I made money on my bond short. They weren't running for safety. They were profit taking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the third largest point drop in history, dumbass.  And the 16th largest percentage drop.
Click to expand...


No, the 16th largest percentage drop was in 1932 at 7.15%, 

This one at 3.15% doesn't even crack the top 20.

Are you mistaken, or a fucking liar?

List of largest daily changes in the Dow Jones Industrial Average - Wikipedia


----------



## Anathema

[QUOTE="Golfing Gator, post: 20962740, member: 61808”]The other way around is the only way it works.  Social issues are between individuals, fiscal issues are out of our control.[/QUOTE]

Not in an Isolationist nation, which is what we should be.


----------



## martybegan

Edgetho said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 out of 10 of the largest point drops in Dow history have been on Trump's watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point-wise or percentage-wise?
> 
> I think you're a dishonest dimocrap dirtbag.
Click to expand...


He knows it's the points, and he knows that isn't a proper metric.

He just can't help himself.


----------



## g5000

It's no coincidence our GDP growth has been getting more and more sluggish as our debt has gotten bigger and bigger.

So why the FUCK is Trump ACCELERATING our deficits during an economy that is allegedly "on fire"?!?!


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac1958 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the market is concerned about rapidly increasing bond yields.
> 
> But congratulations on today's drop, I'm sure it makes you happy.
> 
> Party over country and all.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a correction. Even CNN's article says it was expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> S&P is down less than 6%.  Another 6% to 10% would be fine.
> 
> Transparent partisan wailing notwithstanding.
> .
Click to expand...


Since, this is what you do for a living, when was the last time the S&P dropped 12 to 16%?


----------



## gipper

g5000 said:


> It looks like Bill Clinton has the biggest schlong.
> 
> Trump's is below average.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/u


WTF...you like Bubba's schlong.  I didn't know you were gay.  Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Faun

Edgetho said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow is 29 percent higher than it was on Trump's inauguration day.
> 
> Nice try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant, dishonest fuckface.  We've been all through this.
> 
> The DJIA is based on FUTURE returns.  People buy and sell based on what they think will happen in the future.
> 
> On Nov 4th, 2016 the Dow closed at 17888.
> 
> That was a Friday, if I'm calculating correctly.  Over the weekend, Polls started to show that douchebags like Nate Silver, etc, were WAY off base on their guesswork but nobody was willing to believe it quite yet.  At least, most weren't.
> 
> After Trump was elected, people started having hope for the future so they bought into America.
> 
> Which is why you don't like the Markets.  You HATE America.
> 
> You are a dishonest scumbag.
> 
> I recommend you stay out of the Markets.  OTOH, dive right in.  You deserve to die penniless in the gutter
Click to expand...

I’m sure you’d be crediting Trump had the market dropped after the election.  And since the market is forward looking, today’s massive drop is because Trump is still likely to be president for another 2+ years, right?


----------



## g5000

martybegan said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 out of 10 of the largest point drops in Dow history have been on Trump's watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point-wise or percentage-wise?
> 
> I think you're a dishonest dimocrap dirtbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He knows it's the points, and he knows that isn't a proper metric.
> 
> He just can't help himself.
Click to expand...

I had already pointed out today's drop was the 16th largest percentage drop in Dow history, you stupid fuck.  See post 12.

Nice try.

And since you dipshits like percentages so much, I also pointed out that the Dow has gone up 29 percent since Trump was sworn in, while it went up 38 percent during the same length of time Obama was President. And Obama started with a severe economic crash on his hands.

So go ahead and show me any post or topic anywhere that either of you hacks put up to praise Obama's superior performance.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Anathema said:


> [QUOTE="Golfing Gator, post: 20962740, member: 61808”]The other way around is the only way it works.  Social issues are between individuals, fiscal issues are out of our control.



Not in an Isolationist nation, which is what we should be.[/QUOTE]

No, that is not what that nation should be.   If you would like to live an isolationist life as an individual you are more than welcome to do so, nobody would stop you in fact I might send you a check to help you along your way.

The nation should not be Isolationist, because the majority of the citizens do not wish it to be so.


----------



## Mac1958

Golfing Gator said:


> Since, this is what you do for a living, when was the last time the S&P dropped 12 to 16%?


July 15, 2015 to February 8, 2016.

- 14.09%

Did you think you had me there?
.


----------



## gipper

Golfing Gator said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="Golfing Gator, post: 20962740, member: 61808”]The other way around is the only way it works.  Social issues are between individuals, fiscal issues are out of our control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in an Isolationist nation, which is what we should be.
Click to expand...


No, that is not what that nation should be.   If you would like to live an isolationist life as an individual you are more than welcome to do so, nobody would stop you in fact I might send you a check to help you along your way.

The nation should not be Isolationist, because the majority of the citizens do not wish it to be so.[/QUOTE]




Well all this foriegn intervention is working out so well, except for the few who make up the ruling class.

American troops are currently stationed all over the world.  It is an EMPIRE.

*The United States Probably Has More Foreign Military Bases Than Any Other People, Nation, or Empire in History*
*And it’s doing us more harm than good.*
While there are no freestanding foreign bases permanently located in the United States, there are now around 800 US bases in foreign countries. Seventy years after World War II and 62 years after the Korean War, there are still 174 US “base sites” in Germany, 113 in Japan, and 83 in South Korea, according to the Pentagon. Hundreds more dot the planet in around 80 countries, including Aruba and Australia, Bahrain and Bulgaria, Colombia, Kenya, and Qatar, among many other places. Although few Americans realize it, the United States likely has more bases in foreign lands than any other people, nation, or empire in history.

Oddly enough, however, the mainstream media rarely report or comment on the issue. For years, during debates over the closure of the prison at the base in Guantánamo Bay, Cuba, nary a pundit or politician wondered why the United States has a base on Cuban territory in the first place or questioned whether we should have one there at all. Rarely does anyone ask if we need hundreds of bases overseas or if, at an estimated annual cost of perhaps $156 billion or more, the United States can afford them. Rarely does anyone wonder how we would feel if China, Russia, or Iran built even a single base anywhere near our borders, let alone in the United States.


----------



## Faun

gipper said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> bo added $10 trillion debt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think you can just...lie? Why is that?
> 
> Deficits by year:
> 
> FY 2009 $1.4 trillion
> FY 2010 $1.3 trillion
> FY 2011 $1.3 trillion
> FY 2012 $1 trillion
> FY 2013 $679 billion
> FY 2014 $485 billion
> FY 2015 $438 billion
> FY 2016 $585 billion
> FY 2017 $665 billion
> FY 2018 $833 billion (est)
> FY 2019 $984 billion (est)
> 
> FY 2009 through FY 2016 = *$7.187 trillion.*
> 
> As you can see, there was a steady downward trend while Obama was President.
> 
> With Trump and the GOP, there is a steady upward trend. Trump is well on his way to busting Obama's record wide open.
> 
> U.S. budget deficit to top $1-trillion in 2019: budget experts
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> , but never got just 3% growth.  not good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama had several quarters over 3 percent, and a few over 4 percent.
> 
> If you are talking annual rates, well neither has Trump, dumbass.
> 
> Any more lies you wish to have shoved back up your ass whence they came?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you bitching about Trump's debt, when you liked BO's debt?
> 
> BO never got a year NEVER with 3% GDP...first POTUS EVER to never do that.  Not good.
Click to expand...

Umm, the Bush/Republican housing bubble was the only reason Bush wasn’t the first. And so far, Obama is not the last.


----------



## gipper

Faun said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> bo added $10 trillion debt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think you can just...lie? Why is that?
> 
> Deficits by year:
> 
> FY 2009 $1.4 trillion
> FY 2010 $1.3 trillion
> FY 2011 $1.3 trillion
> FY 2012 $1 trillion
> FY 2013 $679 billion
> FY 2014 $485 billion
> FY 2015 $438 billion
> FY 2016 $585 billion
> FY 2017 $665 billion
> FY 2018 $833 billion (est)
> FY 2019 $984 billion (est)
> 
> FY 2009 through FY 2016 = *$7.187 trillion.*
> 
> As you can see, there was a steady downward trend while Obama was President.
> 
> With Trump and the GOP, there is a steady upward trend. Trump is well on his way to busting Obama's record wide open.
> 
> U.S. budget deficit to top $1-trillion in 2019: budget experts
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> , but never got just 3% growth.  not good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama had several quarters over 3 percent, and a few over 4 percent.
> 
> If you are talking annual rates, well neither has Trump, dumbass.
> 
> Any more lies you wish to have shoved back up your ass whence they came?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you bitching about Trump's debt, when you liked BO's debt?
> 
> BO never got a year NEVER with 3% GDP...first POTUS EVER to never do that.  Not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, the Bush/Republican housing bubble was the only reason Bush wasn’t the first. And so far, Obama is not the last.
Click to expand...

That's funny.  You really think the housing bubble was caused exclusively by Rs.  

Partisans are just so dumb.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac1958 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since, this is what you do for a living, when was the last time the S&P dropped 12 to 16%?
> 
> 
> 
> July 15, 2015 to February 8, 2016.
> 
> - 14.09%
> 
> Did you think you had me there?
> .
Click to expand...


No, I assumed you knew.  You normally do.


----------



## Rocko

Faun said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> bo added $10 trillion debt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think you can just...lie? Why is that?
> 
> Deficits by year:
> 
> FY 2009 $1.4 trillion
> FY 2010 $1.3 trillion
> FY 2011 $1.3 trillion
> FY 2012 $1 trillion
> FY 2013 $679 billion
> FY 2014 $485 billion
> FY 2015 $438 billion
> FY 2016 $585 billion
> FY 2017 $665 billion
> FY 2018 $833 billion (est)
> FY 2019 $984 billion (est)
> 
> FY 2009 through FY 2016 = *$7.187 trillion.*
> 
> As you can see, there was a steady downward trend while Obama was President.
> 
> With Trump and the GOP, there is a steady upward trend. Trump is well on his way to busting Obama's record wide open.
> 
> U.S. budget deficit to top $1-trillion in 2019: budget experts
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> , but never got just 3% growth.  not good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama had several quarters over 3 percent, and a few over 4 percent.
> 
> If you are talking annual rates, well neither has Trump, dumbass.
> 
> Any more lies you wish to have shoved back up your ass whence they came?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you bitching about Trump's debt, when you liked BO's debt?
> 
> BO never got a year NEVER with 3% GDP...first POTUS EVER to never do that.  Not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, the Bush/Republican housing bubble was the only reason Bush wasn’t the first. And so far, Obama is not the last.
Click to expand...


Was it boosh that corrupted the raiting agencies?


----------



## McRocket

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit. They sold of bonds today too and I made money on my bond short. They weren't running for safety. They were profit taking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DOW drops over 1000 points in one day (including after hours trading)...and you call that 'profit taking'?
> 
> The VIX spikes to 22 on 'profit taking'? The worst day for NASDAQ futures since 2011...and you call that 'profit taking'?
> 
> You have not a clue what you are talking about on this.
> 
> "Markets In Turmoil":  FANG Freefall Sparks Longest Losing Streak Of Trump Era
> 
> *Find my three, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you? I bet you cannot.
> 
> *
> This is - IMO - primarily about rising bond yields and trade questions but mostly a general fear that the Fed/central banks are hawking for the next few years.
> 
> The central banks have propped up the economies of the world for over a decade. Now they are backing off to load their magazines so they can have bullets for the next recession. And the markets are NERVOUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously didn't read my post, petunia.
> 
> Money wasn't running for safety, it was profit taking. If the markets were scared they'd be buying bonds hand over fist and I made money on my bond short today. That means they were selling off government bonds today for you rookies.  TBT
> 
> I don't need penny stock crybabies like you telling what the markets are doing.
Click to expand...


I read your ignorant post...and you were dead wrong. Some money did go into bonds, some into the dollar and some into PM's. 
"Markets In Turmoil":  FANG Freefall Sparks Longest Losing Streak Of Trump Era
But if you knew ANYTHING about the markets over the last decade, you would know that it is primarily being driven by stock buybacks.
 So what happens when companies sell off their own stocks? They pay down their debts that went to buy the equities in the first place. DUH.

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

Now answer my question (which you ducked)...*find me three, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you that today was primarily profit taking?*

I bet you cannot.


----------



## Golfing Gator

gipper said:


> Well all this foriegn intervention is working out so well, except for the few who make up the ruling class.
> 
> American troops are currently stationed all over the world.  It is an EMPIRE.
> 
> *The United States Probably Has More Foreign Military Bases Than Any Other People, Nation, or Empire in History*
> *And it’s doing us more harm than good.*
> While there are no freestanding foreign bases permanently located in the United States, there are now around 800 US bases in foreign countries. Seventy years after World War II and 62 years after the Korean War, there are still 174 US “base sites” in Germany, 113 in Japan, and 83 in South Korea, according to the Pentagon. Hundreds more dot the planet in around 80 countries, including Aruba and Australia, Bahrain and Bulgaria, Colombia, Kenya, and Qatar, among many other places. Although few Americans realize it, the United States likely has more bases in foreign lands than any other people, nation, or empire in history.
> 
> Oddly enough, however, the mainstream media rarely report or comment on the issue. For years, during debates over the closure of the prison at the base in Guantánamo Bay, Cuba, nary a pundit or politician wondered why the United States has a base on Cuban territory in the first place or questioned whether we should have one there at all. Rarely does anyone ask if we need hundreds of bases overseas or if, at an estimated annual cost of perhaps $156 billion or more, the United States can afford them. Rarely does anyone wonder how we would feel if China, Russia, or Iran built even a single base anywhere near our borders, let alone in the United States.




The odd thing about life, is it does not have to be one extreme or the other.

It does not have to be either an Isolationist nation or a imperialistic one....there are a world of options between those to extremes.

I fully support pulling back our vastly over worked and mismanaged military, but I do not favor economic  and social isolationism.


----------



## Faun

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> bo added $10 trillion debt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think you can just...lie? Why is that?
> 
> Deficits by year:
> 
> FY 2009 $1.4 trillion
> FY 2010 $1.3 trillion
> FY 2011 $1.3 trillion
> FY 2012 $1 trillion
> FY 2013 $679 billion
> FY 2014 $485 billion
> FY 2015 $438 billion
> FY 2016 $585 billion
> FY 2017 $665 billion
> FY 2018 $833 billion (est)
> FY 2019 $984 billion (est)
> 
> FY 2009 through FY 2016 = *$7.187 trillion.*
> 
> As you can see, there was a steady downward trend while Obama was President.
> 
> With Trump and the GOP, there is a steady upward trend. Trump is well on his way to busting Obama's record wide open.
> 
> U.S. budget deficit to top $1-trillion in 2019: budget experts
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> , but never got just 3% growth.  not good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama had several quarters over 3 percent, and a few over 4 percent.
> 
> If you are talking annual rates, well neither has Trump, dumbass.
> 
> Any more lies you wish to have shoved back up your ass whence they came?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you bitching about Trump's debt, when you liked BO's debt?
> 
> BO never got a year NEVER with 3% GDP...first POTUS EVER to never do that.  Not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, the Bush/Republican housing bubble was the only reason Bush wasn’t the first. And so far, Obama is not the last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  You really think the housing bubble was caused exclusively by Rs.
> 
> Partisans are just so dumb.
Click to expand...

_”Thanks to *our policies*, home ownership in America is at an all time high!” ~ George Bush_


----------



## Rocko

Faun said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> bo added $10 trillion debt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think you can just...lie? Why is that?
> 
> Deficits by year:
> 
> FY 2009 $1.4 trillion
> FY 2010 $1.3 trillion
> FY 2011 $1.3 trillion
> FY 2012 $1 trillion
> FY 2013 $679 billion
> FY 2014 $485 billion
> FY 2015 $438 billion
> FY 2016 $585 billion
> FY 2017 $665 billion
> FY 2018 $833 billion (est)
> FY 2019 $984 billion (est)
> 
> FY 2009 through FY 2016 = *$7.187 trillion.*
> 
> As you can see, there was a steady downward trend while Obama was President.
> 
> With Trump and the GOP, there is a steady upward trend. Trump is well on his way to busting Obama's record wide open.
> 
> U.S. budget deficit to top $1-trillion in 2019: budget experts
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> , but never got just 3% growth.  not good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama had several quarters over 3 percent, and a few over 4 percent.
> 
> If you are talking annual rates, well neither has Trump, dumbass.
> 
> Any more lies you wish to have shoved back up your ass whence they came?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you bitching about Trump's debt, when you liked BO's debt?
> 
> BO never got a year NEVER with 3% GDP...first POTUS EVER to never do that.  Not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, the Bush/Republican housing bubble was the only reason Bush wasn’t the first. And so far, Obama is not the last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  You really think the housing bubble was caused exclusively by Rs.
> 
> Partisans are just so dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _”Thanks to *our policies*, home ownership in America is at an all time high!” ~ George Bush_
Click to expand...


Cherry picked quote of a politician claiming credit for something good. You got nothing kid


----------



## gipper

Golfing Gator said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well all this foriegn intervention is working out so well, except for the few who make up the ruling class.
> 
> American troops are currently stationed all over the world.  It is an EMPIRE.
> 
> *The United States Probably Has More Foreign Military Bases Than Any Other People, Nation, or Empire in History*
> *And it’s doing us more harm than good.*
> While there are no freestanding foreign bases permanently located in the United States, there are now around 800 US bases in foreign countries. Seventy years after World War II and 62 years after the Korean War, there are still 174 US “base sites” in Germany, 113 in Japan, and 83 in South Korea, according to the Pentagon. Hundreds more dot the planet in around 80 countries, including Aruba and Australia, Bahrain and Bulgaria, Colombia, Kenya, and Qatar, among many other places. Although few Americans realize it, the United States likely has more bases in foreign lands than any other people, nation, or empire in history.
> 
> Oddly enough, however, the mainstream media rarely report or comment on the issue. For years, during debates over the closure of the prison at the base in Guantánamo Bay, Cuba, nary a pundit or politician wondered why the United States has a base on Cuban territory in the first place or questioned whether we should have one there at all. Rarely does anyone ask if we need hundreds of bases overseas or if, at an estimated annual cost of perhaps $156 billion or more, the United States can afford them. Rarely does anyone wonder how we would feel if China, Russia, or Iran built even a single base anywhere near our borders, let alone in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The odd thing about life, is it does not have to be one extreme or the other.
> 
> It does not have to be either an Isolationist nation or a imperialistic one....there are a world of options between those to extremes.
> 
> I fully support pulling back our vastly over worked and mismanaged military, but I do not favor economic  and social isolationism.
Click to expand...

Agreed.  I would not use the word isolationist and most who oppose the vast American war machine, don't either.  

Our stinking leaders need to follow a policy of non-intervention.  But I am dreaming...again.


----------



## Fiero425

Faun said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> bo added $10 trillion debt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think you can just...lie? Why is that?
> 
> Deficits by year:
> 
> FY 2009 $1.4 trillion
> FY 2010 $1.3 trillion
> FY 2011 $1.3 trillion
> FY 2012 $1 trillion
> FY 2013 $679 billion
> FY 2014 $485 billion
> FY 2015 $438 billion
> FY 2016 $585 billion
> FY 2017 $665 billion
> FY 2018 $833 billion (est)
> FY 2019 $984 billion (est)
> 
> FY 2009 through FY 2016 = *$7.187 trillion.*
> 
> As you can see, there was a steady downward trend while Obama was President.
> 
> With Trump and the GOP, there is a steady upward trend. Trump is well on his way to busting Obama's record wide open.
> 
> U.S. budget deficit to top $1-trillion in 2019: budget experts
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> , but never got just 3% growth.  not good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama had several quarters over 3 percent, and a few over 4 percent.
> 
> If you are talking annual rates, well neither has Trump, dumbass.
> 
> Any more lies you wish to have shoved back up your ass whence they came?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you bitching about Trump's debt, when you liked BO's debt?
> 
> BO never got a year NEVER with 3% GDP...first POTUS EVER to never do that.  Not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, the Bush/Republican housing bubble was the only reason Bush wasn’t the first. And so far, Obama is not the last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  You really think the housing bubble was caused exclusively by Rs.
> 
> Partisans are just so dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _”Thanks to *our policies*, home ownership in America is at an all time high!” ~ George Bush_
Click to expand...


At what cost? We always seem to have these crashes during Republican administrations, then the Dems have to come along and clean up the fk'n mess! The people are such idiots to allow this vicious cycle to repeat itself again and again!


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo

McRocket said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit. They sold of bonds today too and I made money on my bond short. They weren't running for safety. They were profit taking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DOW drops over 1000 points in one day (including after hours trading)...and you call that 'profit taking'?
> 
> The VIX spikes to 22 on 'profit taking'? The worst day for NASDAQ futures since 2011...and you call that 'profit taking'?
> 
> You have not a clue what you are talking about on this.
> 
> "Markets In Turmoil":  FANG Freefall Sparks Longest Losing Streak Of Trump Era
> 
> *Find my three, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you? I bet you cannot.
> 
> *
> This is - IMO - primarily about rising bond yields and trade questions but mostly a general fear that the Fed/central banks are hawking for the next few years.
> 
> The central banks have propped up the economies of the world for over a decade. Now they are backing off to load their magazines so they can have bullets for the next recession. And the markets are NERVOUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously didn't read my post, petunia.
> 
> Money wasn't running for safety, it was profit taking. If the markets were scared they'd be buying bonds hand over fist and I made money on my bond short today. That means they were selling off government bonds today for you rookies.  TBT
> 
> I don't need penny stock crybabies like you telling what the markets are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read your ignorant post...and you were dead wrong. Some money did go into bonds, some into the dollar and some into PM's. But if you knew ANYTHING about the markets over the last decade, you would know that it is primarily being driven by stock buybacks.
> So what happens when companies sell off their own stocks? They pay down their debts that went to buy the equities in the first place. DUH.
> 
> Now answer my question (which you ducked) you economic ignoramus...*find my three, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you that today was primarily profit taking?*
> 
> I bet you cannot.
Click to expand...




If it wasn't just profit taking today they would have been buying government bonds you idiot. Flight to safety. Quit listening to your broker. They make money on your stupidity and obviously they're making a killing off you.


----------



## Faun

Rocko said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think you can just...lie? Why is that?
> 
> Deficits by year:
> 
> FY 2009 $1.4 trillion
> FY 2010 $1.3 trillion
> FY 2011 $1.3 trillion
> FY 2012 $1 trillion
> FY 2013 $679 billion
> FY 2014 $485 billion
> FY 2015 $438 billion
> FY 2016 $585 billion
> FY 2017 $665 billion
> FY 2018 $833 billion (est)
> FY 2019 $984 billion (est)
> 
> FY 2009 through FY 2016 = *$7.187 trillion.*
> 
> As you can see, there was a steady downward trend while Obama was President.
> 
> With Trump and the GOP, there is a steady upward trend. Trump is well on his way to busting Obama's record wide open.
> 
> U.S. budget deficit to top $1-trillion in 2019: budget experts
> 
> Obama had several quarters over 3 percent, and a few over 4 percent.
> 
> If you are talking annual rates, well neither has Trump, dumbass.
> 
> Any more lies you wish to have shoved back up your ass whence they came?
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you bitching about Trump's debt, when you liked BO's debt?
> 
> BO never got a year NEVER with 3% GDP...first POTUS EVER to never do that.  Not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, the Bush/Republican housing bubble was the only reason Bush wasn’t the first. And so far, Obama is not the last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  You really think the housing bubble was caused exclusively by Rs.
> 
> Partisans are just so dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _”Thanks to *our policies*, home ownership in America is at an all time high!” ~ George Bush_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cherry picked quote of a politician claiming credit for something good. You got nothing kid
Click to expand...

You take credit, you own it.

Of course, the numbers back his claim too...


----------



## Rocko

Faun said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you bitching about Trump's debt, when you liked BO's debt?
> 
> BO never got a year NEVER with 3% GDP...first POTUS EVER to never do that.  Not good.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, the Bush/Republican housing bubble was the only reason Bush wasn’t the first. And so far, Obama is not the last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  You really think the housing bubble was caused exclusively by Rs.
> 
> Partisans are just so dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _”Thanks to *our policies*, home ownership in America is at an all time high!” ~ George Bush_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cherry picked quote of a politician claiming credit for something good. You got nothing kid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You take credit, you own it.
> 
> Of course, the numbers back his claim too...
Click to expand...

Yeah well the major point is the raiting agencies were corrupt and so were the morgauge lenders. That was the heart of the problem. Because of that both dems and Republicans did what they could to encourage home ownership


----------



## Manonthestreet

What verse of this bs are we on 6 or 7......OMG. SELL.....SELL EVERYTHING..... Market manipulation just in time for the election.....who'd a thunk


----------



## Anathema

Golfing Gator said:


> No, that is not what that nation should be.   If you would like to live an isolationist life as an individual you are more than welcome to do so, nobody would stop you in fact I might send you a check to help you along your way.
> 
> The nation should not be Isolationist, because the majority of the citizens do not wish it to be so.



I do love a largely Isolationist life. USMB accounts for probably 85-90% of my social life. 

The US Constitution is what should determine the interactions of the nation,. The citizenry is the last group that should have a say in anything.


----------



## McRocket

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit. They sold of bonds today too and I made money on my bond short. They weren't running for safety. They were profit taking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DOW drops over 1000 points in one day (including after hours trading)...and you call that 'profit taking'?
> 
> The VIX spikes to 22 on 'profit taking'? The worst day for NASDAQ futures since 2011...and you call that 'profit taking'?
> 
> You have not a clue what you are talking about on this.
> 
> "Markets In Turmoil":  FANG Freefall Sparks Longest Losing Streak Of Trump Era
> 
> *Find my three, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you? I bet you cannot.
> 
> *
> This is - IMO - primarily about rising bond yields and trade questions but mostly a general fear that the Fed/central banks are hawking for the next few years.
> 
> The central banks have propped up the economies of the world for over a decade. Now they are backing off to load their magazines so they can have bullets for the next recession. And the markets are NERVOUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously didn't read my post, petunia.
> 
> Money wasn't running for safety, it was profit taking. If the markets were scared they'd be buying bonds hand over fist and I made money on my bond short today. That means they were selling off government bonds today for you rookies.  TBT
> 
> I don't need penny stock crybabies like you telling what the markets are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read your ignorant post...and you were dead wrong. Some money did go into bonds, some into the dollar and some into PM's. But if you knew ANYTHING about the markets over the last decade, you would know that it is primarily being driven by stock buybacks.
> So what happens when companies sell off their own stocks? They pay down their debts that went to buy the equities in the first place. DUH.
> 
> Now answer my question (which you ducked) you economic ignoramus...*find my three, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you that today was primarily profit taking?*
> 
> I bet you cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't just profit taking today they would have been buying government bonds you idiot. Flight to safety. Quit listening to your broker. They make money on your stupidity and obviously they're making a killing off you.
Click to expand...


The VIX does not skyrocket from 15 to 22 in one day on simple 'profit taking'...DUH.

CBOE Volatility Index

And you keep ducking my simple question. I will make it easier for you...*find me just two, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you that today was profit taking?
*
I bet you cannot even do that.


----------



## Golfing Gator

gipper said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well all this foriegn intervention is working out so well, except for the few who make up the ruling class.
> 
> American troops are currently stationed all over the world.  It is an EMPIRE.
> 
> *The United States Probably Has More Foreign Military Bases Than Any Other People, Nation, or Empire in History*
> *And it’s doing us more harm than good.*
> While there are no freestanding foreign bases permanently located in the United States, there are now around 800 US bases in foreign countries. Seventy years after World War II and 62 years after the Korean War, there are still 174 US “base sites” in Germany, 113 in Japan, and 83 in South Korea, according to the Pentagon. Hundreds more dot the planet in around 80 countries, including Aruba and Australia, Bahrain and Bulgaria, Colombia, Kenya, and Qatar, among many other places. Although few Americans realize it, the United States likely has more bases in foreign lands than any other people, nation, or empire in history.
> 
> Oddly enough, however, the mainstream media rarely report or comment on the issue. For years, during debates over the closure of the prison at the base in Guantánamo Bay, Cuba, nary a pundit or politician wondered why the United States has a base on Cuban territory in the first place or questioned whether we should have one there at all. Rarely does anyone ask if we need hundreds of bases overseas or if, at an estimated annual cost of perhaps $156 billion or more, the United States can afford them. Rarely does anyone wonder how we would feel if China, Russia, or Iran built even a single base anywhere near our borders, let alone in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The odd thing about life, is it does not have to be one extreme or the other.
> 
> It does not have to be either an Isolationist nation or a imperialistic one....there are a world of options between those to extremes.
> 
> I fully support pulling back our vastly over worked and mismanaged military, but I do not favor economic  and social isolationism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  I would not use the word isolationist and most who oppose the vast American war machine, don't either.
> 
> Our stinking leaders need to follow a policy of non-intervention.  But I am dreaming...again.
Click to expand...


That is a great policy, but I do agree it is a pipe dream.


----------



## Faun

Rocko said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, the Bush/Republican housing bubble was the only reason Bush wasn’t the first. And so far, Obama is not the last.
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  You really think the housing bubble was caused exclusively by Rs.
> 
> Partisans are just so dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _”Thanks to *our policies*, home ownership in America is at an all time high!” ~ George Bush_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cherry picked quote of a politician claiming credit for something good. You got nothing kid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You take credit, you own it.
> 
> Of course, the numbers back his claim too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah well the major point is the raiting agencies were corrupt and so were the morgauge lenders. That was the heart of the problem. Because of that both dems and Republicans did what they could to encourage home ownership
Click to expand...

Yeah, good idea to ignore the fact that the subprime lending didn’t explode until 2004.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Anathema said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that is not what that nation should be.   If you would like to live an isolationist life as an individual you are more than welcome to do so, nobody would stop you in fact I might send you a check to help you along your way.
> 
> The nation should not be Isolationist, because the majority of the citizens do not wish it to be so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love a largely Isolationist life. USMB accounts for probably 85-90% of my social life.
> 
> The US Constitution is what should determine the interactions of the nation,. The citizenry is the last group that should have a say in anything.
Click to expand...


There is nothing isolationary about the US Constitution.


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo

McRocket said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit. They sold of bonds today too and I made money on my bond short. They weren't running for safety. They were profit taking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DOW drops over 1000 points in one day (including after hours trading)...and you call that 'profit taking'?
> 
> The VIX spikes to 22 on 'profit taking'? The worst day for NASDAQ futures since 2011...and you call that 'profit taking'?
> 
> You have not a clue what you are talking about on this.
> 
> "Markets In Turmoil":  FANG Freefall Sparks Longest Losing Streak Of Trump Era
> 
> *Find my three, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you? I bet you cannot.
> 
> *
> This is - IMO - primarily about rising bond yields and trade questions but mostly a general fear that the Fed/central banks are hawking for the next few years.
> 
> The central banks have propped up the economies of the world for over a decade. Now they are backing off to load their magazines so they can have bullets for the next recession. And the markets are NERVOUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously didn't read my post, petunia.
> 
> Money wasn't running for safety, it was profit taking. If the markets were scared they'd be buying bonds hand over fist and I made money on my bond short today. That means they were selling off government bonds today for you rookies.  TBT
> 
> I don't need penny stock crybabies like you telling what the markets are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read your ignorant post...and you were dead wrong. Some money did go into bonds, some into the dollar and some into PM's. But if you knew ANYTHING about the markets over the last decade, you would know that it is primarily being driven by stock buybacks.
> So what happens when companies sell off their own stocks? They pay down their debts that went to buy the equities in the first place. DUH.
> 
> Now answer my question (which you ducked) you economic ignoramus...*find my three, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you that today was primarily profit taking?*
> 
> I bet you cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't just profit taking today they would have been buying government bonds you idiot. Flight to safety. Quit listening to your broker. They make money on your stupidity and obviously they're making a killing off you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep ducking my simple question. I will make it easier for you...Now answer my question (which you ducked) you economic ignoramus...*find my two, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you that today was primarily profit taking?*
Click to expand...



Here dipshit. learn something about how the markets work off the yield curve and correlation to equity markets. Go build youself a running comparison of S&P 500 PE against the yield curve. I'm not giving you mine and I'll send you an invoice for any more information . 

Pretty simple shit for most people. You don't sell bonds when you're worried about equities, moron. And bonds sold off today.

Daily Treasury Yield Curve Rates


----------



## gipper

Faun said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you bitching about Trump's debt, when you liked BO's debt?
> 
> BO never got a year NEVER with 3% GDP...first POTUS EVER to never do that.  Not good.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, the Bush/Republican housing bubble was the only reason Bush wasn’t the first. And so far, Obama is not the last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  You really think the housing bubble was caused exclusively by Rs.
> 
> Partisans are just so dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _”Thanks to *our policies*, home ownership in America is at an all time high!” ~ George Bush_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cherry picked quote of a politician claiming credit for something good. You got nothing kid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You take credit, you own it.
> 
> Of course, the numbers back his claim too...
Click to expand...

Then Barney Frank owns it with this statement...."these two entities, Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, are not facing any kind of financial crisis."


----------



## ABikerSailor

I'm wondering what tomorrow and Friday are going to bring.

Remember..................when the stock market had it's first big crash, it kept dropping for weeks after that.  

If the stock market continues to drop this week, expect another crash like 2008 had.


----------



## McRocket

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DOW drops over 1000 points in one day (including after hours trading)...and you call that 'profit taking'?
> 
> The VIX spikes to 22 on 'profit taking'? The worst day for NASDAQ futures since 2011...and you call that 'profit taking'?
> 
> You have not a clue what you are talking about on this.
> 
> "Markets In Turmoil":  FANG Freefall Sparks Longest Losing Streak Of Trump Era
> 
> *Find my three, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you? I bet you cannot.
> 
> *
> This is - IMO - primarily about rising bond yields and trade questions but mostly a general fear that the Fed/central banks are hawking for the next few years.
> 
> The central banks have propped up the economies of the world for over a decade. Now they are backing off to load their magazines so they can have bullets for the next recession. And the markets are NERVOUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously didn't read my post, petunia.
> 
> Money wasn't running for safety, it was profit taking. If the markets were scared they'd be buying bonds hand over fist and I made money on my bond short today. That means they were selling off government bonds today for you rookies.  TBT
> 
> I don't need penny stock crybabies like you telling what the markets are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read your ignorant post...and you were dead wrong. Some money did go into bonds, some into the dollar and some into PM's. But if you knew ANYTHING about the markets over the last decade, you would know that it is primarily being driven by stock buybacks.
> So what happens when companies sell off their own stocks? They pay down their debts that went to buy the equities in the first place. DUH.
> 
> Now answer my question (which you ducked) you economic ignoramus...*find my three, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you that today was primarily profit taking?*
> 
> I bet you cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't just profit taking today they would have been buying government bonds you idiot. Flight to safety. Quit listening to your broker. They make money on your stupidity and obviously they're making a killing off you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep ducking my simple question. I will make it easier for you...Now answer my question (which you ducked) you economic ignoramus...*find my two, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you that today was primarily profit taking?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here dipshit. learn something about how the markets work off the yield curve and correlation to equity markets. Go build youself a running comparison of S&P 500 PE against the yield curve. I'm not giving you mine and I'll send you an invoice for any more information .
> 
> Pretty simple shit for most people. You don't sell bonds when you're worried about equities, moron. And bonds sold off today.
> 
> Daily Treasury Yield Curve Rates
Click to expand...


They do NOT always go into bonds you macroeconomic ignoramus. With the Fed messing everything up - they went to debt paydown/cash today.

A rare and worrisome thing happened during Wednesday's stock market slaughter: Bonds fell, too

*I will not discuss this again with you until you answer my question below:*


*find me two, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you that today was primarily profit taking?
*
If your theory is sooooo right. Surely lots of unbiased economists must agree with you. So, far, you cannot even find one.


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo

McRocket said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously didn't read my post, petunia.
> 
> Money wasn't running for safety, it was profit taking. If the markets were scared they'd be buying bonds hand over fist and I made money on my bond short today. That means they were selling off government bonds today for you rookies.  TBT
> 
> I don't need penny stock crybabies like you telling what the markets are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read your ignorant post...and you were dead wrong. Some money did go into bonds, some into the dollar and some into PM's. But if you knew ANYTHING about the markets over the last decade, you would know that it is primarily being driven by stock buybacks.
> So what happens when companies sell off their own stocks? They pay down their debts that went to buy the equities in the first place. DUH.
> 
> Now answer my question (which you ducked) you economic ignoramus...*find my three, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you that today was primarily profit taking?*
> 
> I bet you cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't just profit taking today they would have been buying government bonds you idiot. Flight to safety. Quit listening to your broker. They make money on your stupidity and obviously they're making a killing off you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep ducking my simple question. I will make it easier for you...Now answer my question (which you ducked) you economic ignoramus...*find my two, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you that today was primarily profit taking?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here dipshit. learn something about how the markets work off the yield curve and correlation to equity markets. Go build youself a running comparison of S&P 500 PE against the yield curve. I'm not giving you mine and I'll send you an invoice for any more information .
> 
> Pretty simple shit for most people. You don't sell bonds when you're worried about equities, moron. And bonds sold off today.
> 
> Daily Treasury Yield Curve Rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do NOT always go into bonds you macroeconomic ignoramus. With the Fed messing everything up - they went to debt paydown/cash today.
> 
> A rare and worrisome thing happened during Wednesday's stock market slaughter: Bonds fell, too
> 
> *I will not discuss this again with you until you answer my question below:*
> 
> 
> *find my two, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you that today was primarily profit taking?*
Click to expand...



Right from your article, dipshit. No one is scared about the equities market. It's profit taking plain and simple. Traders are locking in profits for the year and will looking to move in to consumer discretionary equities moving in to the Christmas buying season. 

Now where that address for me to send my invoice. chop, chop

"Analysts say the unusual trade could be a warning that there will be more stock market selling ahead, or at least until investors get scared enough to jump back into Treasurys and markets steady."


----------



## Anathema

Golfing Gator said:


> There is nothing isolationary about the US Constitution.



More importantly there’s nothing Globalist in there, except for the section about treaties. There is no mandate for ANY monies or military involvement with any other nation. Thst means ALL foreign aid and military involvement outside the US is unconstitutional.


----------



## McRocket

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read your ignorant post...and you were dead wrong. Some money did go into bonds, some into the dollar and some into PM's. But if you knew ANYTHING about the markets over the last decade, you would know that it is primarily being driven by stock buybacks.
> So what happens when companies sell off their own stocks? They pay down their debts that went to buy the equities in the first place. DUH.
> 
> Now answer my question (which you ducked) you economic ignoramus...*find my three, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you that today was primarily profit taking?*
> 
> I bet you cannot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't just profit taking today they would have been buying government bonds you idiot. Flight to safety. Quit listening to your broker. They make money on your stupidity and obviously they're making a killing off you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep ducking my simple question. I will make it easier for you...Now answer my question (which you ducked) you economic ignoramus...*find my two, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you that today was primarily profit taking?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here dipshit. learn something about how the markets work off the yield curve and correlation to equity markets. Go build youself a running comparison of S&P 500 PE against the yield curve. I'm not giving you mine and I'll send you an invoice for any more information .
> 
> Pretty simple shit for most people. You don't sell bonds when you're worried about equities, moron. And bonds sold off today.
> 
> Daily Treasury Yield Curve Rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do NOT always go into bonds you macroeconomic ignoramus. With the Fed messing everything up - they went to debt paydown/cash today.
> 
> A rare and worrisome thing happened during Wednesday's stock market slaughter: Bonds fell, too
> 
> *I will not discuss this again with you until you answer my question below:*
> 
> 
> *find my two, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you that today was primarily profit taking?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right from your article, dipshit. No one is scared about the equities market. It's profit taking plain and simple. Traders are locking in profits for the year and will looking to move in to consumer discretionary equities moving in to the Christmas buying season.
> 
> Now where that address for me to send my invoice. chop, chop
> 
> "Analysts say the unusual trade could be a warning that there will be more stock market selling ahead, or at least until investors get scared enough to jump back into Treasurys and markets steady."
Click to expand...


*For the fifth time - find me two, WELL respected AND politically unbiased economists who agree with you that today was primarily profit taking?
*
You can't - but you don't have enough guts to admit it. It's obvious.


----------



## Frankeneinstein

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail


lol


----------



## Dana7360

Partisans are just so dumb.[/QUOTE]
_”Thanks to *our policies*, home ownership in America is at an all time high!” ~ George Bush_[/QUOTE]

Cherry picked quote of a politician claiming credit for something good. You got nothing kid[/QUOTE]
You take credit, you own it.

Of course, the numbers back his claim too...






[/QUOTE]
Yeah well the major point is the raiting agencies were corrupt and so were the morgauge lenders. That was the heart of the problem. Because of that both dems and Republicans did what they could to encourage home ownership[/QUOTE]
Yeah, good idea to ignore the fact that the subprime lending didn’t explode until 2004.[/QUOTE]



Add to the fact that right around that time the bush boy was bragging that he deregulated Fannie Mae to allow more people to buy houses. What he didn't say was the deregulation was to allow Fannie Mae to buy those sub prime loans, bundle them with a couple good loans then rate them prime loan bundles. Then sold them around the world and in America as all prime loans.

There's a reason why those regulations were established in the first place. Because the same lending practices were happening in the 1920s and helped to cause that real estate and stock market crash.

Practices that were illegal and categorized as predatory lending before the bush boy became very legal and lethal to our economy and nation. A lot of bankers and people on Wall Street made billions though.

Unregulated capitalism destroys economies. All you end up with is monopolies with a small amount of people with a lot of money and power.

Capitalism needs the free flow of money throughout the whole economy to work properly and benefit everyone. That can't happen without the proper regulation on commerce. Which the founders of this nation knew so they included the power for the government to regulate commerce in the constitution it's called the Commerce Clause.

I really wish people would read that document.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Anathema said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing isolationary about the US Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly there’s nothing Globalist in there, except for the section about treaties. There is no mandate for ANY monies or military involvement with any other nation. Thst means ALL foreign aid and military involvement outside the US is unconstitutional.
Click to expand...


That there is no mandate does not mean doing it is unconstitutional, it would only be unconstitutional if the government were limited from doing so.


----------



## Mike473

Hillary save us!


----------



## dave p

WaitingFor2020 said:


> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .


If you are stupid enough to look at the whole of trade based on one day of the stock market, you deserve to lose everything you have. Only morons take that short of a view. Holy fuck you moonbats are ignorant.


----------



## dave p

g5000 said:


> 5 out of 10 of the largest point drops in Dow history have been on Trump's watch.


And. What about the rebounds?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

dave p said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If you are stupid enough to look at the whole of trade based on one day of the stock market, you deserve to lose everything you have. Only morons take that short of a view. Holy fuck you moonbats are ignorant.
Click to expand...


Futures go into positive as you type. Barely but a good sign


----------



## dave p

SassyIrishLass said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If you are stupid enough to look at the whole of trade based on one day of the stock market, you deserve to lose everything you have. Only morons take that short of a view. Holy fuck you moonbats are ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Futures go into positive as you type. Barely but a good sign
Click to expand...

These people in here are truly morons.


----------



## Indeependent

My son straddles options.
He told me back in June this was going to happen, but he was thinking very late September.
He made some very nice money today and saved a friend over 65K.


----------



## Brain357

Imagine what these partisans would say if the Dow dropped 800 when Obama was president.  Funny stuff.


----------



## Golfing Gator

dave p said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If you are stupid enough to look at the whole of trade based on one day of the stock market, you deserve to lose everything you have. Only morons take that short of a view. Holy fuck you moonbats are ignorant.
Click to expand...


Seems it is more than just a day, over the last 261 days since the first tariffs were levied, the down is down more than 1000 points, the S&P is down more than 100 and the NASDAQ is down about 80.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

dave p said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If you are stupid enough to look at the whole of trade based on one day of the stock market, you deserve to lose everything you have. Only morons take that short of a view. Holy fuck you moonbats are ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Futures go into positive as you type. Barely but a good sign
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These people in here are truly morons.
Click to expand...


They don't understand why the markets react and how. The OP reads some BS that had zero to do with why the markets tanked today and looks the fool


----------



## dave p

g5000 said:


> SassyIrishLass
> There were at least three years under Obama in which US GDP grew faster than Trump's has.
> 
> Show me one time any of you hacks started a topic about what a great job Obama was doing.
> 
> Fuck, show me even one POST.  Show me an "on fire"!
> 
> You fucking hypocritical partisans fucks.


Only idiots confine the results of economy and stock market to the dates of an administration. But if your narrative makes you think you have proven a point or makes you feel good, by all means continue.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Brain357 said:


> Imagine what these partisans would say if the Dow dropped 800 when Obama was president.  Funny stuff.



Do not have to imagine, Mac was nice enough to link to a thread from when that happened.


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> My son straddles options.
> He told me back in June this was going to happen, but he was thinking very late September.
> He made some very nice money today and saved a friend over 65K.


Next time share the tip before and maybe I'll believe you.  Amazing how many people made money today.  haha


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Imagine what these partisans would say if the Dow dropped 800 when Obama was president.  Funny stuff.


What’s so funny?
I have dick idea what my son does but he called it months ago based on the algorithm of one of his friends.


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son straddles options.
> He told me back in June this was going to happen, but he was thinking very late September.
> He made some very nice money today and saved a friend over 65K.
> 
> 
> 
> Next time share the tip before and maybe I'll believe you.  Amazing how many people made money today.  haha
Click to expand...

I can’t share the tip because he uses a nomenclature that I am not at all familiar with.
Candlesticks and other words.


----------



## dave p

Golfing Gator said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If you are stupid enough to look at the whole of trade based on one day of the stock market, you deserve to lose everything you have. Only morons take that short of a view. Holy fuck you moonbats are ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems it is more than just a day, over the last 261 days since the first tariffs were levied, the down is down more than 1000 points, the S&P is down more than 100 and the NASDAQ is down about 80.
Click to expand...

The Dow is still higher than it has been prior. To 2016. The Dow is not the definitive factor of an economy.


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine what these partisans would say if the Dow dropped 800 when Obama was president.  Funny stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> What’s so funny?
> I have dick idea what my son does but he called it months ago based on the algorithm of one of his friends.
Click to expand...

Of course he did.  Seems like every Republican made a killing today too.  What's his next big tip and we'll see if it happens?


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son straddles options.
> He told me back in June this was going to happen, but he was thinking very late September.
> He made some very nice money today and saved a friend over 65K.
> 
> 
> 
> Next time share the tip before and maybe I'll believe you.  Amazing how many people made money today.  haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t share the tip because he uses a nomenclature that I am not at all familiar with.
> Candlesticks and other words.
Click to expand...

Yes we hear about the best tips afterwards, always afterwards...


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine what these partisans would say if the Dow dropped 800 when Obama was president.  Funny stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> What’s so funny?
> I have dick idea what my son does but he called it months ago based on the algorithm of one of his friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he did.  Seems like every Republican made a killing today too.  What's his next big tip and we'll see if it happens?
Click to expand...

He hasn’t made a killing in months because there was no indication of a significant market drop.
He made 14K and saved his friend from losing 65K.


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine what these partisans would say if the Dow dropped 800 when Obama was president.  Funny stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> What’s so funny?
> I have dick idea what my son does but he called it months ago based on the algorithm of one of his friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he did.  Seems like every Republican made a killing today too.  What's his next big tip and we'll see if it happens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasn’t made a killing in months because there was no indication of a significant market drop.
> He made 14K and saved his friend from losing 65K.
Click to expand...

Of course he did.  Every republican made a killing today too.


----------



## dave p

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine what these partisans would say if the Dow dropped 800 when Obama was president.  Funny stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> What’s so funny?
> I have dick idea what my son does but he called it months ago based on the algorithm of one of his friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he did.  Seems like every Republican made a killing today too.  What's his next big tip and we'll see if it happens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasn’t made a killing in months because there was no indication of a significant market drop.
> He made 14K and saved his friend from losing 65K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he did.  Every republican made a killing today too.
Click to expand...

Lots of people did. Not just republicans.


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine what these partisans would say if the Dow dropped 800 when Obama was president.  Funny stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> What’s so funny?
> I have dick idea what my son does but he called it months ago based on the algorithm of one of his friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he did.  Seems like every Republican made a killing today too.  What's his next big tip and we'll see if it happens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasn’t made a killing in months because there was no indication of a significant market drop.
> He made 14K and saved his friend from losing 65K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he did.  Every republican made a killing today too.
Click to expand...

14K on 72K is a killing?
I don’t think so.
Saving 65K is a killing?
I don’t think so.
You’re one bitter guy.


----------



## blackhawk

Yep and when the market rebounds as it will what will the talking point be then?


----------



## Indeependent

blackhawk said:


> Yep and when the market rebounds as it will what will the talking point be then?


Shhhh....


----------



## McRocket

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son straddles options.
> He told me back in June this was going to happen, but he was thinking very late September.
> He made some very nice money today and saved a friend over 65K.
> 
> 
> 
> Next time share the tip before and maybe I'll believe you.  Amazing how many people made money today.  haha
Click to expand...


I know, eh? Do people honestly expect us to believe them with zero factual evidence to back it up?

People - if you made money today? Great.
But don't expect us to actually take your word for it.
You could be telling the truth. Or you could be living in your car, ripping off Starbucks WiFi and lying to try and make yourself look/feel more important.


----------



## Papageorgio

Good grief! Let's all panic and pull all our money out now!!!!!

The end is near!

Oh, wait we said that a few months ago and it turned out okay. Just lefties wishful thinking.


----------



## Indeependent

McRocket said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son straddles options.
> He told me back in June this was going to happen, but he was thinking very late September.
> He made some very nice money today and saved a friend over 65K.
> 
> 
> 
> Next time share the tip before and maybe I'll believe you.  Amazing how many people made money today.  haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, eh?
> 
> Do people honestly expect us to believe them with zero factual evidence to back it up?
> 
> People - if you made money today? Great.
> But don't expect us to actually take your word for it.
> You could be telling the truth. Or you could be living in your car, ripping off Starbucks WiFi and lying to try and make yourself look/feel more important.
Click to expand...

It’s not a big deal.
Making over 50% is for the big guys working at the firms.


----------



## Brain357

Papageorgio said:


> Good grief! Let's all panic and pull all our money out now!!!!!
> 
> The end is near!
> 
> Oh, wait we said that a few months ago and it turned out okay. Just lefties wishful thinking.


But it is lower than the highs of January.  Not really a good thing.  Can you imagine what repubs would be saying if this was Obama?


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief! Let's all panic and pull all our money out now!!!!!
> 
> The end is near!
> 
> Oh, wait we said that a few months ago and it turned out okay. Just lefties wishful thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is lower than the highs of January.  Not really a good thing.  Can you imagine what repubs would be saying if this was Obama?
Click to expand...

Then big tech better make their software more secure and the Fed has to knock off there bs hurting small borrowers.


----------



## Papageorgio

Brain357 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief! Let's all panic and pull all our money out now!!!!!
> 
> The end is near!
> 
> Oh, wait we said that a few months ago and it turned out okay. Just lefties wishful thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is lower than the highs of January.  Not really a good thing.  Can you imagine what repubs would be saying if this was Obama?
Click to expand...


Do I really care what they would of said? I have been hearing about the stock market crashing since Trump has been in office, it isn't hurting my portfolio because I am not pulling money out today.


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief! Let's all panic and pull all our money out now!!!!!
> 
> The end is near!
> 
> Oh, wait we said that a few months ago and it turned out okay. Just lefties wishful thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is lower than the highs of January.  Not really a good thing.  Can you imagine what repubs would be saying if this was Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then big tech better make their software more secure and the Fed has to knock off there bs hurting small borrowers.
Click to expand...

What bs should the fed stop?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Papageorgio said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief! Let's all panic and pull all our money out now!!!!!
> 
> The end is near!
> 
> Oh, wait we said that a few months ago and it turned out okay. Just lefties wishful thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is lower than the highs of January.  Not really a good thing.  Can you imagine what repubs would be saying if this was Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I really care what they would of said? I have been hearing about the stock market crashing since Trump has been in office, it isn't hurting my portfolio because I am not pulling money out today.
Click to expand...


You didn't panic...seasoned investor


----------



## Brain357

Papageorgio said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief! Let's all panic and pull all our money out now!!!!!
> 
> The end is near!
> 
> Oh, wait we said that a few months ago and it turned out okay. Just lefties wishful thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is lower than the highs of January.  Not really a good thing.  Can you imagine what repubs would be saying if this was Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I really care what they would of said? I have been hearing about the stock market crashing since Trump has been in office, it isn't hurting my portfolio because I am not pulling money out today.
Click to expand...

Only lose when you sell.


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief! Let's all panic and pull all our money out now!!!!!
> 
> The end is near!
> 
> Oh, wait we said that a few months ago and it turned out okay. Just lefties wishful thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is lower than the highs of January.  Not really a good thing.  Can you imagine what repubs would be saying if this was Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then big tech better make their software more secure and the Fed has to knock off there bs hurting small borrowers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bs should the fed stop?
Click to expand...

Raising the rate in order to stop the economic expansion.
Do you ever pull your head out of CNN?
How the hell do you not know this?


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief! Let's all panic and pull all our money out now!!!!!
> 
> The end is near!
> 
> Oh, wait we said that a few months ago and it turned out okay. Just lefties wishful thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is lower than the highs of January.  Not really a good thing.  Can you imagine what repubs would be saying if this was Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then big tech better make their software more secure and the Fed has to knock off there bs hurting small borrowers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bs should the fed stop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raising the rate in order to stop the economic expansion.
> Do you ever pull your head out of CNN?
> How the hell do you not know this?
Click to expand...

So we are deep in an expansion which means a recession is around the corner.  We are already spending like we are trying to get out of a recession.  We already handed out tax breaks during a good economy.  Fed rates are still really, really low.  If the fed keeps rates low what will we do to get out of a recession?  They have no real choice but to raise them.


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief! Let's all panic and pull all our money out now!!!!!
> 
> The end is near!
> 
> Oh, wait we said that a few months ago and it turned out okay. Just lefties wishful thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is lower than the highs of January.  Not really a good thing.  Can you imagine what repubs would be saying if this was Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then big tech better make their software more secure and the Fed has to knock off there bs hurting small borrowers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bs should the fed stop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raising the rate in order to stop the economic expansion.
> Do you ever pull your head out of CNN?
> How the hell do you not know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we are deep in an expansion which means a recession is around the corner.  We are already spending like we are trying to get out of a recession.  We already handed out tax breaks during a good economy.  Fed rates are still really, really low.  If the fed keeps rates low what will we do to get out of a recession?  They have no real choice but to raise them.
Click to expand...

You do realize that corps are building in every university town in the US and the Fed is playing with fire.
I guess they’re not accustomed to Americans actually getting tech jobs.


----------



## BookShaka

WaitingFor2020 said:


> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it is lower than the highs of January.  Not really a good thing.  Can you imagine what repubs would be saying if this was Obama?
> 
> 
> 
> Then big tech better make their software more secure and the Fed has to knock off there bs hurting small borrowers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bs should the fed stop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raising the rate in order to stop the economic expansion.
> Do you ever pull your head out of CNN?
> How the hell do you not know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we are deep in an expansion which means a recession is around the corner.  We are already spending like we are trying to get out of a recession.  We already handed out tax breaks during a good economy.  Fed rates are still really, really low.  If the fed keeps rates low what will we do to get out of a recession?  They have no real choice but to raise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that corps are building in every university town in the US and the Fed is playing with fire.
> I guess they’re not accustomed to Americans actually getting tech jobs.
Click to expand...

So when we go into recession what are we going to do to get out of it?  Spending is already out of control.  We already handed out huge tax cuts.  And the Fed can't decrease rates.  You think that will make for a nice short recession?


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then big tech better make their software more secure and the Fed has to knock off there bs hurting small borrowers.
> 
> 
> 
> What bs should the fed stop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raising the rate in order to stop the economic expansion.
> Do you ever pull your head out of CNN?
> How the hell do you not know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we are deep in an expansion which means a recession is around the corner.  We are already spending like we are trying to get out of a recession.  We already handed out tax breaks during a good economy.  Fed rates are still really, really low.  If the fed keeps rates low what will we do to get out of a recession?  They have no real choice but to raise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that corps are building in every university town in the US and the Fed is playing with fire.
> I guess they’re not accustomed to Americans actually getting tech jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when we go into recession what are we going to do to get out of it?  Spending is already out of control.  We already handed out huge tax cuts.  And the Fed can't decrease rates.  You think that will make for a nice short recession?
Click to expand...

A recession should not be forced by the Fed...duh!


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What bs should the fed stop?
> 
> 
> 
> Raising the rate in order to stop the economic expansion.
> Do you ever pull your head out of CNN?
> How the hell do you not know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we are deep in an expansion which means a recession is around the corner.  We are already spending like we are trying to get out of a recession.  We already handed out tax breaks during a good economy.  Fed rates are still really, really low.  If the fed keeps rates low what will we do to get out of a recession?  They have no real choice but to raise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that corps are building in every university town in the US and the Fed is playing with fire.
> I guess they’re not accustomed to Americans actually getting tech jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when we go into recession what are we going to do to get out of it?  Spending is already out of control.  We already handed out huge tax cuts.  And the Fed can't decrease rates.  You think that will make for a nice short recession?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A recession should not be forced by the Fed...duh!
Click to expand...

Way to dodge the question.  Let me know when you have an answer.

So Trump has eliminated all these regulations, handed out huge tax cuts to the rich and corps, is spending like a drunken sailor...  And you think the fed raising rates is going to force a recession?  Sounds like everything trump has done is really weak...


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raising the rate in order to stop the economic expansion.
> Do you ever pull your head out of CNN?
> How the hell do you not know this?
> 
> 
> 
> So we are deep in an expansion which means a recession is around the corner.  We are already spending like we are trying to get out of a recession.  We already handed out tax breaks during a good economy.  Fed rates are still really, really low.  If the fed keeps rates low what will we do to get out of a recession?  They have no real choice but to raise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that corps are building in every university town in the US and the Fed is playing with fire.
> I guess they’re not accustomed to Americans actually getting tech jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when we go into recession what are we going to do to get out of it?  Spending is already out of control.  We already handed out huge tax cuts.  And the Fed can't decrease rates.  You think that will make for a nice short recession?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A recession should not be forced by the Fed...duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way to dodge the question.  Let me know when you have an answer.
> 
> So Trump has eliminated all these regulations, handed out huge tax cuts to the rich and corps, is spending like a drunken sailor...  And you think the fed raising rates is going to force a recession?  Sounds like everything trump has done is really weak...
Click to expand...

Like the Fed bailed out Obama.
Except now the economy is not just being sustained, it’s thriving.
And commies like you can’t take it.


----------



## dave p

ABikerSailor said:


> I'm wondering what tomorrow and Friday are going to bring.
> 
> Remember..................when the stock market had it's first big crash, it kept dropping for weeks after that.
> 
> If the stock market continues to drop this week, expect another crash like 2008 had.


Not likely. But if it does there is money to be made


----------



## Golfing Gator

dave p said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If you are stupid enough to look at the whole of trade based on one day of the stock market, you deserve to lose everything you have. Only morons take that short of a view. Holy fuck you moonbats are ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems it is more than just a day, over the last 261 days since the first tariffs were levied, the down is down more than 1000 points, the S&P is down more than 100 and the NASDAQ is down about 80.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dow is still higher than it has been prior. To 2016. The Dow is not the definitive factor of an economy.
Click to expand...


I never said the Dow is not the definitive factor of an economy, it is just one sign.   While it might be higher than it was in 2016, all of the markets have been stagnant for more than 10 months now.  That is not good, that is 10 months that my investments are not growing, all for a misguided stupid fucking trade war


----------



## dave p

Golfing Gator said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If you are stupid enough to look at the whole of trade based on one day of the stock market, you deserve to lose everything you have. Only morons take that short of a view. Holy fuck you moonbats are ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems it is more than just a day, over the last 261 days since the first tariffs were levied, the down is down more than 1000 points, the S&P is down more than 100 and the NASDAQ is down about 80.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dow is still higher than it has been prior. To 2016. The Dow is not the definitive factor of an economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said the Dow is not the definitive factor of an economy, it is just one sign.   While it might be higher than it was in 2016, all of the markets have been stagnant for more than 10 months now.  That is not good, that is 10 months that my investments are not growing, all for a misguided stupid fucking trade war
Click to expand...

Mine have grown substantially. One must look at the opportunities.


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we are deep in an expansion which means a recession is around the corner.  We are already spending like we are trying to get out of a recession.  We already handed out tax breaks during a good economy.  Fed rates are still really, really low.  If the fed keeps rates low what will we do to get out of a recession?  They have no real choice but to raise them.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that corps are building in every university town in the US and the Fed is playing with fire.
> I guess they’re not accustomed to Americans actually getting tech jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when we go into recession what are we going to do to get out of it?  Spending is already out of control.  We already handed out huge tax cuts.  And the Fed can't decrease rates.  You think that will make for a nice short recession?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A recession should not be forced by the Fed...duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way to dodge the question.  Let me know when you have an answer.
> 
> So Trump has eliminated all these regulations, handed out huge tax cuts to the rich and corps, is spending like a drunken sailor...  And you think the fed raising rates is going to force a recession?  Sounds like everything trump has done is really weak...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the Fed bailed out Obama.
> Except now the economy is not just being sustained, it’s thriving.
> And commies like you can’t take it.
Click to expand...

And with the rates as low as they are, they won't be able to bail out the economy.  And we sure can't increase spending.  And tax cuts are already done.  I'm not sure you realize what a bad position the repubs have put us in.


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that corps are building in every university town in the US and the Fed is playing with fire.
> I guess they’re not accustomed to Americans actually getting tech jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> So when we go into recession what are we going to do to get out of it?  Spending is already out of control.  We already handed out huge tax cuts.  And the Fed can't decrease rates.  You think that will make for a nice short recession?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A recession should not be forced by the Fed...duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way to dodge the question.  Let me know when you have an answer.
> 
> So Trump has eliminated all these regulations, handed out huge tax cuts to the rich and corps, is spending like a drunken sailor...  And you think the fed raising rates is going to force a recession?  Sounds like everything trump has done is really weak...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the Fed bailed out Obama.
> Except now the economy is not just being sustained, it’s thriving.
> And commies like you can’t take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with the rates as low as they are, they won't be able to bail out the economy.  And we sure can't increase spending.  And tax cuts are already done.  I'm not sure you realize what a bad position the repubs have put us in.
Click to expand...

I have a mortgage.
My income is greater than my debt.
The point is for tax revenue due to massive employment to outpace debt.


----------



## Golfing Gator

dave p said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If you are stupid enough to look at the whole of trade based on one day of the stock market, you deserve to lose everything you have. Only morons take that short of a view. Holy fuck you moonbats are ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems it is more than just a day, over the last 261 days since the first tariffs were levied, the down is down more than 1000 points, the S&P is down more than 100 and the NASDAQ is down about 80.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dow is still higher than it has been prior. To 2016. The Dow is not the definitive factor of an economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said the Dow is not the definitive factor of an economy, it is just one sign.   While it might be higher than it was in 2016, all of the markets have been stagnant for more than 10 months now.  That is not good, that is 10 months that my investments are not growing, all for a misguided stupid fucking trade war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine have grown substantially. One must look at the opportunities.
Click to expand...


Blah, Blah, blah...that is what everyone claims, but clearly that is bullshit since the none of the markets are up.  

Mine grew substantially till Trump got tired of just golfing and holding pep rallies and started to fuck shit up.


----------



## dave p

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that corps are building in every university town in the US and the Fed is playing with fire.
> I guess they’re not accustomed to Americans actually getting tech jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> So when we go into recession what are we going to do to get out of it?  Spending is already out of control.  We already handed out huge tax cuts.  And the Fed can't decrease rates.  You think that will make for a nice short recession?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A recession should not be forced by the Fed...duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way to dodge the question.  Let me know when you have an answer.
> 
> So Trump has eliminated all these regulations, handed out huge tax cuts to the rich and corps, is spending like a drunken sailor...  And you think the fed raising rates is going to force a recession?  Sounds like everything trump has done is really weak...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the Fed bailed out Obama.
> Except now the economy is not just being sustained, it’s thriving.
> And commies like you can’t take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with the rates as low as they are, they won't be able to bail out the economy.  And we sure can't increase spending.  And tax cuts are already done.  I'm not sure you realize what a bad position the repubs have put us in.
Click to expand...

Why don’t you explain it.


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when we go into recession what are we going to do to get out of it?  Spending is already out of control.  We already handed out huge tax cuts.  And the Fed can't decrease rates.  You think that will make for a nice short recession?
> 
> 
> 
> A recession should not be forced by the Fed...duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way to dodge the question.  Let me know when you have an answer.
> 
> So Trump has eliminated all these regulations, handed out huge tax cuts to the rich and corps, is spending like a drunken sailor...  And you think the fed raising rates is going to force a recession?  Sounds like everything trump has done is really weak...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the Fed bailed out Obama.
> Except now the economy is not just being sustained, it’s thriving.
> And commies like you can’t take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with the rates as low as they are, they won't be able to bail out the economy.  And we sure can't increase spending.  And tax cuts are already done.  I'm not sure you realize what a bad position the repubs have put us in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a mortgage.
> My income is greater than my debt.
> The point is for tax revenue due to massive employment to outpace debt.
Click to expand...

Clearly you don't understand the economy.  You've no idea what things we do to shorten a recession do you?


----------



## Brain357

dave p said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when we go into recession what are we going to do to get out of it?  Spending is already out of control.  We already handed out huge tax cuts.  And the Fed can't decrease rates.  You think that will make for a nice short recession?
> 
> 
> 
> A recession should not be forced by the Fed...duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way to dodge the question.  Let me know when you have an answer.
> 
> So Trump has eliminated all these regulations, handed out huge tax cuts to the rich and corps, is spending like a drunken sailor...  And you think the fed raising rates is going to force a recession?  Sounds like everything trump has done is really weak...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the Fed bailed out Obama.
> Except now the economy is not just being sustained, it’s thriving.
> And commies like you can’t take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with the rates as low as they are, they won't be able to bail out the economy.  And we sure can't increase spending.  And tax cuts are already done.  I'm not sure you realize what a bad position the repubs have put us in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don’t you explain it.
Click to expand...

I just did...  Maybe you'd like to tell me what we'll do to get out of the recession?


----------



## Brain357

Golfing Gator said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are stupid enough to look at the whole of trade based on one day of the stock market, you deserve to lose everything you have. Only morons take that short of a view. Holy fuck you moonbats are ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems it is more than just a day, over the last 261 days since the first tariffs were levied, the down is down more than 1000 points, the S&P is down more than 100 and the NASDAQ is down about 80.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dow is still higher than it has been prior. To 2016. The Dow is not the definitive factor of an economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said the Dow is not the definitive factor of an economy, it is just one sign.   While it might be higher than it was in 2016, all of the markets have been stagnant for more than 10 months now.  That is not good, that is 10 months that my investments are not growing, all for a misguided stupid fucking trade war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine have grown substantially. One must look at the opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah, Blah, blah...that is what everyone claims, but clearly that is bullshit since the none of the markets are up.
> 
> Mine grew substantially till Trump got tired of just golfing and holding pep rallies and started to fuck shit up.
Click to expand...

Isn't it funny how it got bad right around the time Trump policy really started taking effect?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> I have a mortgage.
> My income is greater than my debt.
> The point is for tax revenue due to massive employment to outpace debt.



For your mortgage to be a good example you would have to keep borrowing more on it and never paying it off

The problem is that we are already at full employment so there can be no massive growth to increase the tax revenue.


----------



## dave p

Golfing Gator said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are stupid enough to look at the whole of trade based on one day of the stock market, you deserve to lose everything you have. Only morons take that short of a view. Holy fuck you moonbats are ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems it is more than just a day, over the last 261 days since the first tariffs were levied, the down is down more than 1000 points, the S&P is down more than 100 and the NASDAQ is down about 80.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dow is still higher than it has been prior. To 2016. The Dow is not the definitive factor of an economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said the Dow is not the definitive factor of an economy, it is just one sign.   While it might be higher than it was in 2016, all of the markets have been stagnant for more than 10 months now.  That is not good, that is 10 months that my investments are not growing, all for a misguided stupid fucking trade war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine have grown substantially. One must look at the opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah, Blah, blah...that is what everyone claims, but clearly that is bullshit since the none of the markets are up.
> 
> Mine grew substantially till Trump got tired of just golfing and holding pep rallies and started to fuck shit up.
Click to expand...

You can blah blah blah all you want. It doesn’t change he fact that my investments are substantially more robust. Markets don’t have to be up to make money. I know it doesn’t fit your narrative. People know how to make money in a market regardless. The fact remains, the market is higher today than in 2916.


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> A recession should not be forced by the Fed...duh!
> 
> 
> 
> Way to dodge the question.  Let me know when you have an answer.
> 
> So Trump has eliminated all these regulations, handed out huge tax cuts to the rich and corps, is spending like a drunken sailor...  And you think the fed raising rates is going to force a recession?  Sounds like everything trump has done is really weak...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the Fed bailed out Obama.
> Except now the economy is not just being sustained, it’s thriving.
> And commies like you can’t take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with the rates as low as they are, they won't be able to bail out the economy.  And we sure can't increase spending.  And tax cuts are already done.  I'm not sure you realize what a bad position the repubs have put us in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a mortgage.
> My income is greater than my debt.
> The point is for tax revenue due to massive employment to outpace debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly you don't understand the economy.  You've no idea what things we do to shorten a recession do you?
Click to expand...

Yeah...you’re the expert.
There’s about 10,000 ways to run an economy, especially run as complicated as the US.


----------



## dave p

Brain357 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> A recession should not be forced by the Fed...duh!
> 
> 
> 
> Way to dodge the question.  Let me know when you have an answer.
> 
> So Trump has eliminated all these regulations, handed out huge tax cuts to the rich and corps, is spending like a drunken sailor...  And you think the fed raising rates is going to force a recession?  Sounds like everything trump has done is really weak...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the Fed bailed out Obama.
> Except now the economy is not just being sustained, it’s thriving.
> And commies like you can’t take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with the rates as low as they are, they won't be able to bail out the economy.  And we sure can't increase spending.  And tax cuts are already done.  I'm not sure you realize what a bad position the repubs have put us in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don’t you explain it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just did...  Maybe you'd like to tell me what we'll do to get out of the recession?
Click to expand...

No you didn’t. You had a couple parrots talking points, nothing of substance.


----------



## BluesLegend

Typical dishonest spin from the left, OP these are for you 

A combination of threats drove the sell-off.

1. The International Monetary Fund earlier this week cut its outlook for growth in the global economy to 3.7 percent from 3.9 percent, partly because of worsening trade tensions between the U.S. and China.

2. The intensifying clash between Italy's new government and the European Union over the nation's budget threatened to spread to other euro-based economies.

3. American interest rates are climbing, something that weighs on corporate earnings and the ability of consumers to spend money.

4. The possibility that the U.S. central bank will accelerate its interest rate hikes weighed on investor sentiment.


----------



## Golfing Gator

dave p said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems it is more than just a day, over the last 261 days since the first tariffs were levied, the down is down more than 1000 points, the S&P is down more than 100 and the NASDAQ is down about 80.
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow is still higher than it has been prior. To 2016. The Dow is not the definitive factor of an economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said the Dow is not the definitive factor of an economy, it is just one sign.   While it might be higher than it was in 2016, all of the markets have been stagnant for more than 10 months now.  That is not good, that is 10 months that my investments are not growing, all for a misguided stupid fucking trade war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine have grown substantially. One must look at the opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah, Blah, blah...that is what everyone claims, but clearly that is bullshit since the none of the markets are up.
> 
> Mine grew substantially till Trump got tired of just golfing and holding pep rallies and started to fuck shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can blah blah blah all you want. It doesn’t change he fact that my investments are substantially more robust. Markets don’t have to be up to make money. I know it doesn’t fit your narrative. People know how to make money in a market regardless. The fact remains, the market is higher today than in 2916.
Click to expand...


And it was higher in 2015 than 2014 and higher in 2014 than 2013...and so on.  Were you giving Obama all the credit you give Trump or was that "different"?


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a mortgage.
> My income is greater than my debt.
> The point is for tax revenue due to massive employment to outpace debt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your mortgage to be a good example you would have to keep borrowing more on it and never paying it off
> 
> The problem is that we are already at full employment so there can be no massive growth to increase the tax revenue.
Click to expand...

You are correct.
The Trump is allocating money where it’s needed and Congress is still serving Pork on a Barrel.


----------



## dave p

Brain357 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems it is more than just a day, over the last 261 days since the first tariffs were levied, the down is down more than 1000 points, the S&P is down more than 100 and the NASDAQ is down about 80.
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow is still higher than it has been prior. To 2016. The Dow is not the definitive factor of an economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said the Dow is not the definitive factor of an economy, it is just one sign.   While it might be higher than it was in 2016, all of the markets have been stagnant for more than 10 months now.  That is not good, that is 10 months that my investments are not growing, all for a misguided stupid fucking trade war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine have grown substantially. One must look at the opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah, Blah, blah...that is what everyone claims, but clearly that is bullshit since the none of the markets are up.
> 
> Mine grew substantially till Trump got tired of just golfing and holding pep rallies and started to fuck shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it funny how it got bad right around the time Trump policy really started taking effect?
Click to expand...

It isn’t bad. Markets react, they rebound. You really have no clue.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a mortgage.
> My income is greater than my debt.
> The point is for tax revenue due to massive employment to outpace debt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your mortgage to be a good example you would have to keep borrowing more on it and never paying it off
> 
> The problem is that we are already at full employment so there can be no massive growth to increase the tax revenue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct.
> The Trump is allocating money where it’s needed and Congress is still serving Pork on a Barrel.
Click to expand...


The Trump is golfing and holding pep rallies and throwing around taffies, that is all The Trump is doing.

The amount of worship you people give that man is simply mind blowing.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a mortgage.
> My income is greater than my debt.
> The point is for tax revenue due to massive employment to outpace debt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your mortgage to be a good example you would have to keep borrowing more on it and never paying it off
> 
> The problem is that we are already at full employment so there can be no massive growth to increase the tax revenue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct.
> The Trump is allocating money where it’s needed and Congress is still serving Pork on a Barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Trump is golfing and holding pep rallies and throwing around taffies, that is all The Trump is doing.
> 
> The amount of worship you people give that man is simply mind blowing.
Click to expand...

I know you’d rather he go to the bar.


----------



## Golfing Gator

dave p said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow is still higher than it has been prior. To 2016. The Dow is not the definitive factor of an economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said the Dow is not the definitive factor of an economy, it is just one sign.   While it might be higher than it was in 2016, all of the markets have been stagnant for more than 10 months now.  That is not good, that is 10 months that my investments are not growing, all for a misguided stupid fucking trade war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine have grown substantially. One must look at the opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah, Blah, blah...that is what everyone claims, but clearly that is bullshit since the none of the markets are up.
> 
> Mine grew substantially till Trump got tired of just golfing and holding pep rallies and started to fuck shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it funny how it got bad right around the time Trump policy really started taking effect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn’t bad. Markets react, they rebound. You really have no clue.
Click to expand...


It sure ain't good.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a mortgage.
> My income is greater than my debt.
> The point is for tax revenue due to massive employment to outpace debt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your mortgage to be a good example you would have to keep borrowing more on it and never paying it off
> 
> The problem is that we are already at full employment so there can be no massive growth to increase the tax revenue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct.
> The Trump is allocating money where it’s needed and Congress is still serving Pork on a Barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Trump is golfing and holding pep rallies and throwing around taffies, that is all The Trump is doing.
> 
> The amount of worship you people give that man is simply mind blowing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you’d rather he go to the bar.
Click to expand...


I was pretty happy with him his first year when he just golfed and held pep rallies but made not real decisions.  

Do not really want to see him at a bar, they say that alcohol just bring out your true self, and as big of an asshole he is sober, I would not want to see him drunk


----------



## dave p

Golfing Gator said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow is still higher than it has been prior. To 2016. The Dow is not the definitive factor of an economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said the Dow is not the definitive factor of an economy, it is just one sign.   While it might be higher than it was in 2016, all of the markets have been stagnant for more than 10 months now.  That is not good, that is 10 months that my investments are not growing, all for a misguided stupid fucking trade war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine have grown substantially. One must look at the opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah, Blah, blah...that is what everyone claims, but clearly that is bullshit since the none of the markets are up.
> 
> Mine grew substantially till Trump got tired of just golfing and holding pep rallies and started to fuck shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can blah blah blah all you want. It doesn’t change he fact that my investments are substantially more robust. Markets don’t have to be up to make money. I know it doesn’t fit your narrative. People know how to make money in a market regardless. The fact remains, the market is higher today than in 2916.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it was higher in 2015 than 2014 and higher in 2014 than 2013...and so on.  Were you giving Obama all the credit you give Trump or was that "different"?
Click to expand...

I’m not giving any one credit. Please show me where I have Given Trump the credit. You want to give blame. The markets will rise and fall based on several factors.. but yes the market was up then. It isn’t just the president. And isn’t just a snapshot.


----------



## dave p

Golfing Gator said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said the Dow is not the definitive factor of an economy, it is just one sign.   While it might be higher than it was in 2016, all of the markets have been stagnant for more than 10 months now.  That is not good, that is 10 months that my investments are not growing, all for a misguided stupid fucking trade war
> 
> 
> 
> Mine have grown substantially. One must look at the opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah, Blah, blah...that is what everyone claims, but clearly that is bullshit since the none of the markets are up.
> 
> Mine grew substantially till Trump got tired of just golfing and holding pep rallies and started to fuck shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it funny how it got bad right around the time Trump policy really started taking effect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn’t bad. Markets react, they rebound. You really have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sure ain't good.
Click to expand...

It isn’t bad.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a mortgage.
> My income is greater than my debt.
> The point is for tax revenue due to massive employment to outpace debt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your mortgage to be a good example you would have to keep borrowing more on it and never paying it off
> 
> The problem is that we are already at full employment so there can be no massive growth to increase the tax revenue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct.
> The Trump is allocating money where it’s needed and Congress is still serving Pork on a Barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Trump is golfing and holding pep rallies and throwing around taffies, that is all The Trump is doing.
> 
> The amount of worship you people give that man is simply mind blowing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you’d rather he go to the bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was pretty happy with him his first year when he just golfed and held pep rallies but made not real decisions.
> 
> Do not really want to see him at a bar, they say that alcohol just bring out your true self, and as big of an asshole he is sober, I would not want to see him drunk
Click to expand...

It’s a real disaster with American graduates getting great jobs.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> For your mortgage to be a good example you would have to keep borrowing more on it and never paying it off
> 
> The problem is that we are already at full employment so there can be no massive growth to increase the tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.
> The Trump is allocating money where it’s needed and Congress is still serving Pork on a Barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Trump is golfing and holding pep rallies and throwing around taffies, that is all The Trump is doing.
> 
> The amount of worship you people give that man is simply mind blowing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you’d rather he go to the bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was pretty happy with him his first year when he just golfed and held pep rallies but made not real decisions.
> 
> Do not really want to see him at a bar, they say that alcohol just bring out your true self, and as big of an asshole he is sober, I would not want to see him drunk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a real disaster with American graduates getting great jobs.
Click to expand...


Empty platitudes.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.
> The Trump is allocating money where it’s needed and Congress is still serving Pork on a Barrel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump is golfing and holding pep rallies and throwing around taffies, that is all The Trump is doing.
> 
> The amount of worship you people give that man is simply mind blowing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you’d rather he go to the bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was pretty happy with him his first year when he just golfed and held pep rallies but made not real decisions.
> 
> Do not really want to see him at a bar, they say that alcohol just bring out your true self, and as big of an asshole he is sober, I would not want to see him drunk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a real disaster with American graduates getting great jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Empty platitudes.
Click to expand...

My son-in-law is in Commercial Real Estate; the minimum buy/sell is 600million.
He says you’re a blowhard know nothing.


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to dodge the question.  Let me know when you have an answer.
> 
> So Trump has eliminated all these regulations, handed out huge tax cuts to the rich and corps, is spending like a drunken sailor...  And you think the fed raising rates is going to force a recession?  Sounds like everything trump has done is really weak...
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Fed bailed out Obama.
> Except now the economy is not just being sustained, it’s thriving.
> And commies like you can’t take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with the rates as low as they are, they won't be able to bail out the economy.  And we sure can't increase spending.  And tax cuts are already done.  I'm not sure you realize what a bad position the repubs have put us in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a mortgage.
> My income is greater than my debt.
> The point is for tax revenue due to massive employment to outpace debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly you don't understand the economy.  You've no idea what things we do to shorten a recession do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...you’re the expert.
> There’s about 10,000 ways to run an economy, especially run as complicated as the US.
Click to expand...

Then share what we will do to get out of a recession.


----------



## Brain357

dave p said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to dodge the question.  Let me know when you have an answer.
> 
> So Trump has eliminated all these regulations, handed out huge tax cuts to the rich and corps, is spending like a drunken sailor...  And you think the fed raising rates is going to force a recession?  Sounds like everything trump has done is really weak...
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Fed bailed out Obama.
> Except now the economy is not just being sustained, it’s thriving.
> And commies like you can’t take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with the rates as low as they are, they won't be able to bail out the economy.  And we sure can't increase spending.  And tax cuts are already done.  I'm not sure you realize what a bad position the repubs have put us in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don’t you explain it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just did...  Maybe you'd like to tell me what we'll do to get out of the recession?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn’t. You had a couple parrots talking points, nothing of substance.
Click to expand...

And you dodge my question then?


----------



## Muhammed

The DJIA is still overvalued.


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump is golfing and holding pep rallies and throwing around taffies, that is all The Trump is doing.
> 
> The amount of worship you people give that man is simply mind blowing.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you’d rather he go to the bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was pretty happy with him his first year when he just golfed and held pep rallies but made not real decisions.
> 
> Do not really want to see him at a bar, they say that alcohol just bring out your true self, and as big of an asshole he is sober, I would not want to see him drunk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a real disaster with American graduates getting great jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Empty platitudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My son-in-law is in Commercial Real Estate; the minimum buy/sell is 600million.
> He says you’re a blowhard know nothing.
Click to expand...

Ah you have so many imaginary friends....


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Fed bailed out Obama.
> Except now the economy is not just being sustained, it’s thriving.
> And commies like you can’t take it.
> 
> 
> 
> And with the rates as low as they are, they won't be able to bail out the economy.  And we sure can't increase spending.  And tax cuts are already done.  I'm not sure you realize what a bad position the repubs have put us in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a mortgage.
> My income is greater than my debt.
> The point is for tax revenue due to massive employment to outpace debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly you don't understand the economy.  You've no idea what things we do to shorten a recession do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...you’re the expert.
> There’s about 10,000 ways to run an economy, especially run as complicated as the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then share what we will do to get out of a recession.
Click to expand...

More jobs and careers, more tax collected.
Duh...
We all know that if Obama has this economy you’d be jerking off on your monitor all day long.


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you’d rather he go to the bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pretty happy with him his first year when he just golfed and held pep rallies but made not real decisions.
> 
> Do not really want to see him at a bar, they say that alcohol just bring out your true self, and as big of an asshole he is sober, I would not want to see him drunk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a real disaster with American graduates getting great jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Empty platitudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My son-in-law is in Commercial Real Estate; the minimum buy/sell is 600million.
> He says you’re a blowhard know nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah you have so many imaginary friends....
Click to expand...

Just one son-in-law.
You’re the one that’s friends with DailyKOS.


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And with the rates as low as they are, they won't be able to bail out the economy.  And we sure can't increase spending.  And tax cuts are already done.  I'm not sure you realize what a bad position the repubs have put us in.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a mortgage.
> My income is greater than my debt.
> The point is for tax revenue due to massive employment to outpace debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly you don't understand the economy.  You've no idea what things we do to shorten a recession do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...you’re the expert.
> There’s about 10,000 ways to run an economy, especially run as complicated as the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then share what we will do to get out of a recession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More jobs and careers, more tax collected.
> Duh...
> We all know that if Obama has this economy you’d be jerking off on your monitor all day long.
Click to expand...

You realize how low unemployment is?  It's going to go lower?  Fascinating.  How does collecting more taxes help end a recession?


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was pretty happy with him his first year when he just golfed and held pep rallies but made not real decisions.
> 
> Do not really want to see him at a bar, they say that alcohol just bring out your true self, and as big of an asshole he is sober, I would not want to see him drunk
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a real disaster with American graduates getting great jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Empty platitudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My son-in-law is in Commercial Real Estate; the minimum buy/sell is 600million.
> He says you’re a blowhard know nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah you have so many imaginary friends....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just one son-in-law.
> You’re the one that’s friends with DailyKOS.
Click to expand...

Dailykos is for the fiscally responsible?


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a real disaster with American graduates getting great jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empty platitudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My son-in-law is in Commercial Real Estate; the minimum buy/sell is 600million.
> He says you’re a blowhard know nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah you have so many imaginary friends....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just one son-in-law.
> You’re the one that’s friends with DailyKOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dailykos is for the fiscally responsible?
Click to expand...

You’re not fiscally responsible.
You’re simply a hate filled Liberal.


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Empty platitudes.
> 
> 
> 
> My son-in-law is in Commercial Real Estate; the minimum buy/sell is 600million.
> He says you’re a blowhard know nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah you have so many imaginary friends....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just one son-in-law.
> You’re the one that’s friends with DailyKOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dailykos is for the fiscally responsible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not fiscally responsible.
> You’re simply a hate filled Liberal.
Click to expand...

I'm fiscally responsible and actually understand economics, unlike yourself.  And I don't have to make up imaginary friends to debate...


----------



## dave p

Brain357 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Fed bailed out Obama.
> Except now the economy is not just being sustained, it’s thriving.
> And commies like you can’t take it.
> 
> 
> 
> And with the rates as low as they are, they won't be able to bail out the economy.  And we sure can't increase spending.  And tax cuts are already done.  I'm not sure you realize what a bad position the repubs have put us in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don’t you explain it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just did...  Maybe you'd like to tell me what we'll do to get out of the recession?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn’t. You had a couple parrots talking points, nothing of substance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you dodge my question then?
Click to expand...

I didn’t dodge anything. I don’t need to answer a question that is posed 100% on misguided opinion. You are simply pontificating and have given no substance for you accusation. That requires no answer. One can’t answer a non fact.


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son-in-law is in Commercial Real Estate; the minimum buy/sell is 600million.
> He says you’re a blowhard know nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah you have so many imaginary friends....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just one son-in-law.
> You’re the one that’s friends with DailyKOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dailykos is for the fiscally responsible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not fiscally responsible.
> You’re simply a hate filled Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fiscally responsible and actually understand economics, unlike yourself.  And I don't have to make up imaginary friends to debate...
Click to expand...

I don’t remember you complaining about Obama and the Fed allowing money to be printed for 0%.
You’re “responsible” when there’s a Republican administration.


----------



## dave p

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son-in-law is in Commercial Real Estate; the minimum buy/sell is 600million.
> He says you’re a blowhard know nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah you have so many imaginary friends....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just one son-in-law.
> You’re the one that’s friends with DailyKOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dailykos is for the fiscally responsible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not fiscally responsible.
> You’re simply a hate filled Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fiscally responsible and actually understand economics, unlike yourself.  And I don't have to make up imaginary friends to debate...
Click to expand...

You obviously don’t.


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah you have so many imaginary friends....
> 
> 
> 
> Just one son-in-law.
> You’re the one that’s friends with DailyKOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dailykos is for the fiscally responsible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not fiscally responsible.
> You’re simply a hate filled Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fiscally responsible and actually understand economics, unlike yourself.  And I don't have to make up imaginary friends to debate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t remember you complaining about Obama and the Fed allowing money to be printed for 0%.
> You’re “responsible” when there’s a Republican administration.
Click to expand...

Look back through my history then.  You will never find me approving of huge deficits.


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one son-in-law.
> You’re the one that’s friends with DailyKOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Dailykos is for the fiscally responsible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not fiscally responsible.
> You’re simply a hate filled Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fiscally responsible and actually understand economics, unlike yourself.  And I don't have to make up imaginary friends to debate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t remember you complaining about Obama and the Fed allowing money to be printed for 0%.
> You’re “responsible” when there’s a Republican administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look back through my history then.  You will never find me approving of huge deficits.
Click to expand...

I never found you *disapproving.*


----------



## Brain357

dave p said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And with the rates as low as they are, they won't be able to bail out the economy.  And we sure can't increase spending.  And tax cuts are already done.  I'm not sure you realize what a bad position the repubs have put us in.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you explain it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just did...  Maybe you'd like to tell me what we'll do to get out of the recession?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn’t. You had a couple parrots talking points, nothing of substance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you dodge my question then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t dodge anything. I don’t need to answer a question that is posed 100% on misguided opinion. You are simply pontificating and have given no substance for you accusation. That requires no answer. One can’t answer a non fact.
Click to expand...

You obviously did.  Here we go again.  What can we do to limit the next recession?  Given how long the expansion has been it is coming soon.


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dailykos is for the fiscally responsible?
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not fiscally responsible.
> You’re simply a hate filled Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fiscally responsible and actually understand economics, unlike yourself.  And I don't have to make up imaginary friends to debate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t remember you complaining about Obama and the Fed allowing money to be printed for 0%.
> You’re “responsible” when there’s a Republican administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look back through my history then.  You will never find me approving of huge deficits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never found you *disapproving.*
Click to expand...

Wow you search fast.  Honesty isn't a quality you value is it?


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah you have so many imaginary friends....
> 
> 
> 
> Just one son-in-law.
> You’re the one that’s friends with DailyKOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dailykos is for the fiscally responsible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not fiscally responsible.
> You’re simply a hate filled Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fiscally responsible and actually understand economics, unlike yourself.  And I don't have to make up imaginary friends to debate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t remember you complaining about Obama and the Fed allowing money to be printed for 0%.
> You’re “responsible” when there’s a Republican administration.
Click to expand...

I've been for a balanced budget since Perot.  That's a pretty long time....


----------



## dave p

Brain357 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you explain it.
> 
> 
> 
> I just did...  Maybe you'd like to tell me what we'll do to get out of the recession?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn’t. You had a couple parrots talking points, nothing of substance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you dodge my question then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t dodge anything. I don’t need to answer a question that is posed 100% on misguided opinion. You are simply pontificating and have given no substance for you accusation. That requires no answer. One can’t answer a non fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously did.  Here we go again.  What can we do to limit the next recession?  Given how long the expansion has been it is coming soon.
Click to expand...

What recession? Please give reasoning other than your little talking points. Here we go again with what? Your stupidity?


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you explain it.
> 
> 
> 
> I just did...  Maybe you'd like to tell me what we'll do to get out of the recession?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn’t. You had a couple parrots talking points, nothing of substance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you dodge my question then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t dodge anything. I don’t need to answer a question that is posed 100% on misguided opinion. You are simply pontificating and have given no substance for you accusation. That requires no answer. One can’t answer a non fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously did.  Here we go again.  What can we do to limit the next recession?  Given how long the expansion has been it is coming soon.
Click to expand...

The current expansion is in it’s infancy.
There are many universities around America where Corps want to build towns.


----------



## dave p

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one son-in-law.
> You’re the one that’s friends with DailyKOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Dailykos is for the fiscally responsible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not fiscally responsible.
> You’re simply a hate filled Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fiscally responsible and actually understand economics, unlike yourself.  And I don't have to make up imaginary friends to debate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t remember you complaining about Obama and the Fed allowing money to be printed for 0%.
> You’re “responsible” when there’s a Republican administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been for a balanced budget since Perot.  That's a pretty long time....
Click to expand...

Aww how nice. You do realize that only the balance sheet matters, right?


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not fiscally responsible.
> You’re simply a hate filled Liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fiscally responsible and actually understand economics, unlike yourself.  And I don't have to make up imaginary friends to debate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t remember you complaining about Obama and the Fed allowing money to be printed for 0%.
> You’re “responsible” when there’s a Republican administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look back through my history then.  You will never find me approving of huge deficits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never found you *disapproving.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you search fast.  Honesty isn't a quality you value is it?
Click to expand...

I actually read posts.
I know the users here.


----------



## Brain357

dave p said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just did...  Maybe you'd like to tell me what we'll do to get out of the recession?
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn’t. You had a couple parrots talking points, nothing of substance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you dodge my question then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t dodge anything. I don’t need to answer a question that is posed 100% on misguided opinion. You are simply pontificating and have given no substance for you accusation. That requires no answer. One can’t answer a non fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously did.  Here we go again.  What can we do to limit the next recession?  Given how long the expansion has been it is coming soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What recession? Please give reasoning other than your little talking points. Here we go again with what? Your stupidity?
Click to expand...

Wow so you dodge again.  Don't have an answer huh?  I can't say I'm surprised.  Sad fact is there won't be much we can do.


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one son-in-law.
> You’re the one that’s friends with DailyKOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Dailykos is for the fiscally responsible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not fiscally responsible.
> You’re simply a hate filled Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fiscally responsible and actually understand economics, unlike yourself.  And I don't have to make up imaginary friends to debate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t remember you complaining about Obama and the Fed allowing money to be printed for 0%.
> You’re “responsible” when there’s a Republican administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been for a balanced budget since Perot.  That's a pretty long time....
Click to expand...

Than tell us what an idiot Obama was.


----------



## McRocket

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit. They sold of bonds today too and I made money on my bond short. They weren't running for safety. They were profit taking.
Click to expand...


*Forget what this known Trumpbot is saying...he is clearly clueless and/or talking through his MAGA hat.*

Obviously, he is using this term to try and say 'everything is fine - nothing to see here'. And he insists that since the bond market fell that it is fine. That is not always the case (something he refuses to admit or simply does not know).



It's from CNN, but this article gives a decent (IMO) description of why the selloff today:

Stock market: Here's why stocks are down today - CNN

Even Trump is worried:

Trump says the Federal Reserve has 'gone crazy' by continuing to raise interest rates


This has been coming for a long time - the Fed eventually had to raise rates. Now it's happening and the markets don't like it. Throw in the uncertainty of a trade war? And things look murky.
 Not terrible...but not good.

I assume this correction is temporary. But eventually, the Fed's rate rises will start to bite BIG TIME. You cannot live on cheap debt forever.


----------



## Indeependent

McRocket said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief! Let's all panic and pull all our money out now!!!!!
> 
> The end is near!
> 
> Oh, wait we said that a few months ago and it turned out okay. Just lefties wishful thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is lower than the highs of January.  Not really a good thing.  Can you imagine what repubs would be saying if this was Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, to put another way - in 8 1/2 months, the DOW has done squat.
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit. They sold of bonds today too and I made money on my bond short. They weren't running for safety. They were profit taking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Forget what this known Trumpbot is saying...he is clearly clueless and/or talking through his MAGA hat.*
> 
> Obviously, he is using this term to try and say 'everything is fine - nothing to see here'. And he insists that since the bond market fell that it is fine. That is not always the case (something he refuses to admit or simply does not know).
> 
> 
> 
> It's CNN, but it gives a good description of why the selloff today:
> 
> Stock market: Here's why stocks are down today - CNN
> 
> Even Trump is worried:
> 
> Trump says the Federal Reserve has 'gone crazy' by continuing to raise interest rates
> 
> 
> This has been coming for a long time - the Fed eventually had to raise rates. Now it's happening and the markets don't like it. Throw in the uncertainty of a trade war? And things look murky.
> Not terrible...but not good.
> 
> I assume this correction is temporary. But eventually, the Fed's rate rises will start to bite BIG TIME. You cannot live on cheap debt forever.
Click to expand...

Trump said that about 2 weeks ago.
He was right.


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dailykos is for the fiscally responsible?
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not fiscally responsible.
> You’re simply a hate filled Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fiscally responsible and actually understand economics, unlike yourself.  And I don't have to make up imaginary friends to debate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t remember you complaining about Obama and the Fed allowing money to be printed for 0%.
> You’re “responsible” when there’s a Republican administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been for a balanced budget since Perot.  That's a pretty long time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Than tell us what an idiot Obama was.
Click to expand...

He ran up debt way too much debt.


----------



## dave p

Brain357 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn’t. You had a couple parrots talking points, nothing of substance.
> 
> 
> 
> And you dodge my question then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t dodge anything. I don’t need to answer a question that is posed 100% on misguided opinion. You are simply pontificating and have given no substance for you accusation. That requires no answer. One can’t answer a non fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously did.  Here we go again.  What can we do to limit the next recession?  Given how long the expansion has been it is coming soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What recession? Please give reasoning other than your little talking points. Here we go again with what? Your stupidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow so you dodge again.  Don't have an answer huh?  I can't say I'm surprised.  Sad fact is there won't be much we can do.
Click to expand...

Not dodging anything. You can’t present a case.  If you ever do, we can debate. Until then you are just background noise. Your meme has obviously been given to you by your buddies in the short bus.


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not fiscally responsible.
> You’re simply a hate filled Liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fiscally responsible and actually understand economics, unlike yourself.  And I don't have to make up imaginary friends to debate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t remember you complaining about Obama and the Fed allowing money to be printed for 0%.
> You’re “responsible” when there’s a Republican administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been for a balanced budget since Perot.  That's a pretty long time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Than tell us what an idiot Obama was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ran up debt way too much debt.
Click to expand...

Thank you!
Did he attempt *anything* that might have offset that debt in the long run.


----------



## McRocket

Indeependent said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief! Let's all panic and pull all our money out now!!!!!
> 
> The end is near!
> 
> Oh, wait we said that a few months ago and it turned out okay. Just lefties wishful thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is lower than the highs of January.  Not really a good thing.  Can you imagine what repubs would be saying if this was Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, to put another way - in 8 1/2 months, the DOW has done squat.
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit. They sold of bonds today too and I made money on my bond short. They weren't running for safety. They were profit taking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Forget what this known Trumpbot is saying...he is clearly clueless and/or talking through his MAGA hat.*
> 
> Obviously, he is using this term to try and say 'everything is fine - nothing to see here'. And he insists that since the bond market fell that it is fine. That is not always the case (something he refuses to admit or simply does not know).
> 
> 
> 
> It's CNN, but it gives a good description of why the selloff today:
> 
> Stock market: Here's why stocks are down today - CNN
> 
> Even Trump is worried:
> 
> Trump says the Federal Reserve has 'gone crazy' by continuing to raise interest rates
> 
> 
> This has been coming for a long time - the Fed eventually had to raise rates. Now it's happening and the markets don't like it. Throw in the uncertainty of a trade war? And things look murky.
> Not terrible...but not good.
> 
> I assume this correction is temporary. But eventually, the Fed's rate rises will start to bite BIG TIME. You cannot live on cheap debt forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump said that about 2 weeks ago.
> He was right.
Click to expand...


Well, he said it a few hours ago.

He also said this two years ago - and he was right then.

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

And he is not right now. The Fed has to normalize rates sometime. Trump just was hoping they would wait a while.


----------



## Brain357

dave p said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you dodge my question then?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t dodge anything. I don’t need to answer a question that is posed 100% on misguided opinion. You are simply pontificating and have given no substance for you accusation. That requires no answer. One can’t answer a non fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously did.  Here we go again.  What can we do to limit the next recession?  Given how long the expansion has been it is coming soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What recession? Please give reasoning other than your little talking points. Here we go again with what? Your stupidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow so you dodge again.  Don't have an answer huh?  I can't say I'm surprised.  Sad fact is there won't be much we can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not dodging anything. You can’t present a case.  If you ever do, we can debate. Until then you are just background noise. Your meme has obviously been given to you by your buddies in the short bus.
Click to expand...

I did.  We go into recession, what can we do to limit it?  Very simple question.


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fiscally responsible and actually understand economics, unlike yourself.  And I don't have to make up imaginary friends to debate...
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t remember you complaining about Obama and the Fed allowing money to be printed for 0%.
> You’re “responsible” when there’s a Republican administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been for a balanced budget since Perot.  That's a pretty long time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Than tell us what an idiot Obama was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ran up debt way too much debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> Did he attempt *anything* that might have offset that debt in the long run.
Click to expand...

Deficits decreased after the recession was over.  Should have cut spending.


----------



## Indeependent

McRocket said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief! Let's all panic and pull all our money out now!!!!!
> 
> The end is near!
> 
> Oh, wait we said that a few months ago and it turned out okay. Just lefties wishful thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is lower than the highs of January.  Not really a good thing.  Can you imagine what repubs would be saying if this was Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, to put another way - in 8 1/2 months, the DOW has done squat.
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit. They sold of bonds today too and I made money on my bond short. They weren't running for safety. They were profit taking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Forget what this known Trumpbot is saying...he is clearly clueless and/or talking through his MAGA hat.*
> 
> Obviously, he is using this term to try and say 'everything is fine - nothing to see here'. And he insists that since the bond market fell that it is fine. That is not always the case (something he refuses to admit or simply does not know).
> 
> 
> 
> It's CNN, but it gives a good description of why the selloff today:
> 
> Stock market: Here's why stocks are down today - CNN
> 
> Even Trump is worried:
> 
> Trump says the Federal Reserve has 'gone crazy' by continuing to raise interest rates
> 
> 
> This has been coming for a long time - the Fed eventually had to raise rates. Now it's happening and the markets don't like it. Throw in the uncertainty of a trade war? And things look murky.
> Not terrible...but not good.
> 
> I assume this correction is temporary. But eventually, the Fed's rate rises will start to bite BIG TIME. You cannot live on cheap debt forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump said that about 2 weeks ago.
> He was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he said it a few hours ago.
> 
> And he is not right. The Fed has to normalize rates sometime. Trump just was hoping they would wait a while.
Click to expand...

It was also reported 2 weeks ago.
He was right.


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t remember you complaining about Obama and the Fed allowing money to be printed for 0%.
> You’re “responsible” when there’s a Republican administration.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been for a balanced budget since Perot.  That's a pretty long time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Than tell us what an idiot Obama was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ran up debt way too much debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> Did he attempt *anything* that might have offset that debt in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deficits decreased after the recession was over.  Should have cut spending.
Click to expand...

Obama had no plan for expansion...ever.


----------



## dave p

Brain357 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t dodge anything. I don’t need to answer a question that is posed 100% on misguided opinion. You are simply pontificating and have given no substance for you accusation. That requires no answer. One can’t answer a non fact.
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously did.  Here we go again.  What can we do to limit the next recession?  Given how long the expansion has been it is coming soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What recession? Please give reasoning other than your little talking points. Here we go again with what? Your stupidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow so you dodge again.  Don't have an answer huh?  I can't say I'm surprised.  Sad fact is there won't be much we can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not dodging anything. You can’t present a case.  If you ever do, we can debate. Until then you are just background noise. Your meme has obviously been given to you by your buddies in the short bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  We go into recession, what can we do to limit it?  Very simple question.
Click to expand...

You have no substance . Just your opinion. You aren’t very good at this at all. I’m sure it works in your grade school kids. It doesn’t work with grownups. Lay out the reasons for recession. How it will happen, what will cause. Until then. You are a simple parrot.


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been for a balanced budget since Perot.  That's a pretty long time....
> 
> 
> 
> Than tell us what an idiot Obama was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ran up debt way too much debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> Did he attempt *anything* that might have offset that debt in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deficits decreased after the recession was over.  Should have cut spending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama had no plan for expansion...ever.
Click to expand...

We talking about debt or economic expansion?  You seem to be jumping around.  I can't recall any moves that would be real pro growth, but capitalism often works better with less intervention.  There are things that can be done to limit recessions however.


----------



## Brain357

dave p said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously did.  Here we go again.  What can we do to limit the next recession?  Given how long the expansion has been it is coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> What recession? Please give reasoning other than your little talking points. Here we go again with what? Your stupidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow so you dodge again.  Don't have an answer huh?  I can't say I'm surprised.  Sad fact is there won't be much we can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not dodging anything. You can’t present a case.  If you ever do, we can debate. Until then you are just background noise. Your meme has obviously been given to you by your buddies in the short bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  We go into recession, what can we do to limit it?  Very simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no substance . Just your opinion. You aren’t very good at this at all. I’m sure it works in your grade school kids. It doesn’t work with grownups. Lay out the reasons for recession. How it will happen, what will cause. Until then. You are a simple parrot.
Click to expand...

Recessions happen, that's just how the economy works.  You have shown clearly that you just wish to dodge, I'm not surprised.  We are in big trouble if a recession comes.  And clearly you can't come up with any reason we aren't.


----------



## dave p

Brain357 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> What recession? Please give reasoning other than your little talking points. Here we go again with what? Your stupidity?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow so you dodge again.  Don't have an answer huh?  I can't say I'm surprised.  Sad fact is there won't be much we can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not dodging anything. You can’t present a case.  If you ever do, we can debate. Until then you are just background noise. Your meme has obviously been given to you by your buddies in the short bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  We go into recession, what can we do to limit it?  Very simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no substance . Just your opinion. You aren’t very good at this at all. I’m sure it works in your grade school kids. It doesn’t work with grownups. Lay out the reasons for recession. How it will happen, what will cause. Until then. You are a simple parrot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Recessions happen, that's just how the economy works.  You have shown clearly that you just wish to dodge, I'm not surprised.  We are in big trouble if a recession comes.  And clearly you can't come up with any reason we aren't.
Click to expand...

Key word is “if”. I’m not dodging, you want to pontificate doomsday with no back up. You have no point.


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Than tell us what an idiot Obama was.
> 
> 
> 
> He ran up debt way too much debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> Did he attempt *anything* that might have offset that debt in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deficits decreased after the recession was over.  Should have cut spending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama had no plan for expansion...ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We talking about debt or economic expansion?  You seem to be jumping around.  I can't recall any moves that would be real pro growth, but capitalism often works better with less intervention.  There are things that can be done to limit recessions however.
Click to expand...

Don’t go deer in the headlights on me.
Debt eventually outpaced by income with a solid plan.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

So is today's decline bad or expected? I had a 12 hour day today and am just now catching up on the days news. Read a bit of this thread and can't decipher all the partisan shit. 
Also just heard the hurricane was nearly a cat 5 when last I heard it was a two.


----------



## Brain357

dave p said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow so you dodge again.  Don't have an answer huh?  I can't say I'm surprised.  Sad fact is there won't be much we can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Not dodging anything. You can’t present a case.  If you ever do, we can debate. Until then you are just background noise. Your meme has obviously been given to you by your buddies in the short bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  We go into recession, what can we do to limit it?  Very simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no substance . Just your opinion. You aren’t very good at this at all. I’m sure it works in your grade school kids. It doesn’t work with grownups. Lay out the reasons for recession. How it will happen, what will cause. Until then. You are a simple parrot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Recessions happen, that's just how the economy works.  You have shown clearly that you just wish to dodge, I'm not surprised.  We are in big trouble if a recession comes.  And clearly you can't come up with any reason we aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key word is “if”. I’m not dodging, you want to pontificate doomsday with no back up. You have no point.
Click to expand...

A recession isn't doomsday.  They happen all the time.  They are part of the cycle...  Never mind you are quite hopeless.  

Back to the Dow.  We are below the highs from January.  It's now October.  MAGA!


----------



## The Purge

Big moves in interest rates tend to unsettle investors, and they can also push them to sell stocks and buy bonds instead.....one more day to see what happens as this could be a huge buying opportunity!


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He ran up debt way too much debt.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> Did he attempt *anything* that might have offset that debt in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deficits decreased after the recession was over.  Should have cut spending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama had no plan for expansion...ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We talking about debt or economic expansion?  You seem to be jumping around.  I can't recall any moves that would be real pro growth, but capitalism often works better with less intervention.  There are things that can be done to limit recessions however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t go deer in the headlights on me.
> Debt eventually outpaced by income with a solid plan.
Click to expand...

When has that happened?


----------



## Brain357

Grampa Murked U said:


> So is today's decline bad or expected? I had a 12 hour day today and am just now catching up on the days news. Read a bit of this thread and can't decipher all the partisan shit.
> Also just heard the hurricane was nearly a cat 5 when last I heard it was a two.


It's not good when the dow has almost no gains for the whole year when it is October....


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> Did he attempt *anything* that might have offset that debt in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> Deficits decreased after the recession was over.  Should have cut spending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama had no plan for expansion...ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We talking about debt or economic expansion?  You seem to be jumping around.  I can't recall any moves that would be real pro growth, but capitalism often works better with less intervention.  There are things that can be done to limit recessions however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t go deer in the headlights on me.
> Debt eventually outpaced by income with a solid plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that happened?
Click to expand...

Right now.
Trump just announced a National Water Infrastructure project.
Bad Trump!
Wanting clean water.
I’m getting such a kick out of the fact that you’re miserable due to the letter R.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

g5000 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> bo added $10 trillion debt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think you can just...lie? Why is that?
> 
> Deficits by year:
> 
> FY 2009 $1.4 trillion
> FY 2010 $1.3 trillion
> FY 2011 $1.3 trillion
> FY 2012 $1 trillion
> FY 2013 $679 billion
> FY 2014 $485 billion
> FY 2015 $438 billion
> FY 2016 $585 billion
> FY 2017 $665 billion
> FY 2018 $833 billion (est)
> FY 2019 $984 billion (est)
> 
> FY 2009 through FY 2016 = *$7.187 trillion.*
> 
> As you can see, there was a steady downward trend while Obama was President.
> 
> With Trump and the GOP, there is a steady upward trend. Trump is well on his way to busting Obama's record wide open.
> 
> U.S. budget deficit to top $1-trillion in 2019: budget experts
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> , but never got just 3% growth.  not good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama had several quarters over 3 percent, and a few over 4 percent.
> 
> If you are talking annual rates, well neither has Trump, dumbass.
> 
> Any more lies you wish to have shoved back up your ass whence they came?
Click to expand...



Why do they think they can lie?
Because they learned it from a master:  Donald Trump.
.
.
.


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is today's decline bad or expected? I had a 12 hour day today and am just now catching up on the days news. Read a bit of this thread and can't decipher all the partisan shit.
> Also just heard the hurricane was nearly a cat 5 when last I heard it was a two.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not good when the dow has almost no gains for the whole year when it is October....
Click to expand...

Because major firms are spending money *expanding*.
Do you know *anything* about how the market works?
Seriously.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Brain357 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is today's decline bad or expected? I had a 12 hour day today and am just now catching up on the days news. Read a bit of this thread and can't decipher all the partisan shit.
> Also just heard the hurricane was nearly a cat 5 when last I heard it was a two.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not good when the dow has almost no gains for the whole year when it is October....
Click to expand...

Can't disagree but that wasn't my question. Was today an expected correction or actually bad news?


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deficits decreased after the recession was over.  Should have cut spending.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama had no plan for expansion...ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We talking about debt or economic expansion?  You seem to be jumping around.  I can't recall any moves that would be real pro growth, but capitalism often works better with less intervention.  There are things that can be done to limit recessions however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t go deer in the headlights on me.
> Debt eventually outpaced by income with a solid plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right now.
> Trump just announced a National Water Infrastructure project.
> Bad Trump!
> Wanting clean water.
> I’m getting such a kick out of the fact that you’re miserable due to the letter R.
Click to expand...

I'm not miserable at all.  But I can see when we are headed in the wrong direction.  R's used to claim to be fiscally responsible, now they have thrown it all out.  Huge deficits during a strong economy?  Can't get much worse than that.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is today's decline bad or expected? I had a 12 hour day today and am just now catching up on the days news. Read a bit of this thread and can't decipher all the partisan shit.
> Also just heard the hurricane was nearly a cat 5 when last I heard it was a two.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not good when the dow has almost no gains for the whole year when it is October....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because major firms are spending money *expanding*.
> Do you know *anything* about how the market works?
> Seriously.
Click to expand...

I don't lol

Not in any worthwhile capacity anyhow. I leave that shit up to those smarter than I. Hence my question.


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama had no plan for expansion...ever.
> 
> 
> 
> We talking about debt or economic expansion?  You seem to be jumping around.  I can't recall any moves that would be real pro growth, but capitalism often works better with less intervention.  There are things that can be done to limit recessions however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t go deer in the headlights on me.
> Debt eventually outpaced by income with a solid plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right now.
> Trump just announced a National Water Infrastructure project.
> Bad Trump!
> Wanting clean water.
> I’m getting such a kick out of the fact that you’re miserable due to the letter R.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not miserable at all.  But I can see when we are headed in the wrong direction.  R's used to claim to be fiscally responsible, now they have thrown it all out.  Huge deficits during a strong economy?  Can't get much worse than that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is today's decline bad or expected? I had a 12 hour day today and am just now catching up on the days news. Read a bit of this thread and can't decipher all the partisan shit.
> Also just heard the hurricane was nearly a cat 5 when last I heard it was a two.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not good when the dow has almost no gains for the whole year when it is October....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because major firms are spending money *expanding*.
> Do you know *anything* about how the market works?
> Seriously.
Click to expand...

Back that up with a link?  Everything I have heard is that corps are buying back their own stock and not really reinvesting.  You claim otherwise to back it up.


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama had no plan for expansion...ever.
> 
> 
> 
> We talking about debt or economic expansion?  You seem to be jumping around.  I can't recall any moves that would be real pro growth, but capitalism often works better with less intervention.  There are things that can be done to limit recessions however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t go deer in the headlights on me.
> Debt eventually outpaced by income with a solid plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right now.
> Trump just announced a National Water Infrastructure project.
> Bad Trump!
> Wanting clean water.
> I’m getting such a kick out of the fact that you’re miserable due to the letter R.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not miserable at all.  But I can see when we are headed in the wrong direction.  R's used to claim to be fiscally responsible, now they have thrown it all out.  Huge deficits during a strong economy?  Can't get much worse than that.
Click to expand...

Unlike Trump, Rs and Ds allow Business Visas to take American jobs, encourage stock market gains by telling companies to offshore and love cheap open borders labor.
Now please smiley my post because “R”.


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is today's decline bad or expected? I had a 12 hour day today and am just now catching up on the days news. Read a bit of this thread and can't decipher all the partisan shit.
> Also just heard the hurricane was nearly a cat 5 when last I heard it was a two.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not good when the dow has almost no gains for the whole year when it is October....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because major firms are spending money *expanding*.
> Do you know *anything* about how the market works?
> Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back that up with a link?  Everything I have heard is that corps are buying back their own stock and not really reinvesting.  You claim otherwise to back it up.
Click to expand...

They might be buying up and then investing in the smaller firms they are hiring for outsourcing.
Adds up to spending money to expand.

I’m convinced you cannot think out of the box due to tight ass anger at “R”.


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We talking about debt or economic expansion?  You seem to be jumping around.  I can't recall any moves that would be real pro growth, but capitalism often works better with less intervention.  There are things that can be done to limit recessions however.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t go deer in the headlights on me.
> Debt eventually outpaced by income with a solid plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right now.
> Trump just announced a National Water Infrastructure project.
> Bad Trump!
> Wanting clean water.
> I’m getting such a kick out of the fact that you’re miserable due to the letter R.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not miserable at all.  But I can see when we are headed in the wrong direction.  R's used to claim to be fiscally responsible, now they have thrown it all out.  Huge deficits during a strong economy?  Can't get much worse than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike Trump, Rs and Ds allow Business Visas to take American jobs, encourage stock market gains by telling companies to offshore and love cheap open borders labor.
> Now please smiley my post because “R”.
Click to expand...

I think we give out too many visas.  Those are better jobs, probably way more damaging than illegal immigrants crossing the boarder to work jobs nobody wants to.  Trump has done something about visas?


----------



## Indeependent

Grampa Murked U said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is today's decline bad or expected? I had a 12 hour day today and am just now catching up on the days news. Read a bit of this thread and can't decipher all the partisan shit.
> Also just heard the hurricane was nearly a cat 5 when last I heard it was a two.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not good when the dow has almost no gains for the whole year when it is October....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because major firms are spending money *expanding*.
> Do you know *anything* about how the market works?
> Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't lol
> 
> Not in any worthwhile capacity anyhow. I leave that shit up to those smarter than I. Hence my question.
Click to expand...

You’re anything but less intelligent than most others here.


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is today's decline bad or expected? I had a 12 hour day today and am just now catching up on the days news. Read a bit of this thread and can't decipher all the partisan shit.
> Also just heard the hurricane was nearly a cat 5 when last I heard it was a two.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not good when the dow has almost no gains for the whole year when it is October....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because major firms are spending money *expanding*.
> Do you know *anything* about how the market works?
> Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back that up with a link?  Everything I have heard is that corps are buying back their own stock and not really reinvesting.  You claim otherwise to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They might be buying up and then investing in the smaller firms they are hiring for outsourcing.
> Adds up to spending money to expand.
> 
> I’m convinced you cannot think out of the box due to tight ass anger at “R”.
Click to expand...

You seem to have forgot the link backing up your wild claims.  Lets see something.


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t go deer in the headlights on me.
> Debt eventually outpaced by income with a solid plan.
> 
> 
> 
> When has that happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right now.
> Trump just announced a National Water Infrastructure project.
> Bad Trump!
> Wanting clean water.
> I’m getting such a kick out of the fact that you’re miserable due to the letter R.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not miserable at all.  But I can see when we are headed in the wrong direction.  R's used to claim to be fiscally responsible, now they have thrown it all out.  Huge deficits during a strong economy?  Can't get much worse than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike Trump, Rs and Ds allow Business Visas to take American jobs, encourage stock market gains by telling companies to offshore and love cheap open borders labor.
> Now please smiley my post because “R”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we give out too many visas.  Those are better jobs, probably way more damaging than illegal immigrants crossing the boarder to work jobs nobody wants to.  Trump has done something about visas?
Click to expand...

Big time.
They’re being sent home and not being allowed in.
Big tech is going nuts.


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When has that happened?
> 
> 
> 
> Right now.
> Trump just announced a National Water Infrastructure project.
> Bad Trump!
> Wanting clean water.
> I’m getting such a kick out of the fact that you’re miserable due to the letter R.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not miserable at all.  But I can see when we are headed in the wrong direction.  R's used to claim to be fiscally responsible, now they have thrown it all out.  Huge deficits during a strong economy?  Can't get much worse than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike Trump, Rs and Ds allow Business Visas to take American jobs, encourage stock market gains by telling companies to offshore and love cheap open borders labor.
> Now please smiley my post because “R”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we give out too many visas.  Those are better jobs, probably way more damaging than illegal immigrants crossing the boarder to work jobs nobody wants to.  Trump has done something about visas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big time.
> They’re being sent home and not being allowed in.
> Big tech is going nuts.
Click to expand...

Where do you get your info?  Link?
Trump promised to end it, but the visa lottery will still raffle off 50,000 green cards


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is today's decline bad or expected? I had a 12 hour day today and am just now catching up on the days news. Read a bit of this thread and can't decipher all the partisan shit.
> Also just heard the hurricane was nearly a cat 5 when last I heard it was a two.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not good when the dow has almost no gains for the whole year when it is October....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because major firms are spending money *expanding*.
> Do you know *anything* about how the market works?
> Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back that up with a link?  Everything I have heard is that corps are buying back their own stock and not really reinvesting.  You claim otherwise to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They might be buying up and then investing in the smaller firms they are hiring for outsourcing.
> Adds up to spending money to expand.
> 
> I’m convinced you cannot think out of the box due to tight ass anger at “R”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have forgot the link backing up your wild claims.  Lets see something.
Click to expand...

It’s so obvious.
Try reading a finance site or magazine.
I worked on Wall Street for 20 years.
Only Liberals wouldn’t know this.


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not good when the dow has almost no gains for the whole year when it is October....
> 
> 
> 
> Because major firms are spending money *expanding*.
> Do you know *anything* about how the market works?
> Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back that up with a link?  Everything I have heard is that corps are buying back their own stock and not really reinvesting.  You claim otherwise to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They might be buying up and then investing in the smaller firms they are hiring for outsourcing.
> Adds up to spending money to expand.
> 
> I’m convinced you cannot think out of the box due to tight ass anger at “R”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have forgot the link backing up your wild claims.  Lets see something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s so obvious.
> Try reading a finance site or magazine.
> I worked on Wall Street for 20 years.
> Only Liberals wouldn’t know this.
Click to expand...

So you just talk out of your ass with nothing to back it up?  It's not obvious at all unless your an R making shit up it seems.  When you have a link to back up your claims let me know.


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is today's decline bad or expected? I had a 12 hour day today and am just now catching up on the days news. Read a bit of this thread and can't decipher all the partisan shit.
> Also just heard the hurricane was nearly a cat 5 when last I heard it was a two.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not good when the dow has almost no gains for the whole year when it is October....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because major firms are spending money *expanding*.
> Do you know *anything* about how the market works?
> Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back that up with a link?  Everything I have heard is that corps are buying back their own stock and not really reinvesting.  You claim otherwise to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They might be buying up and then investing in the smaller firms they are hiring for outsourcing.
> Adds up to spending money to expand.
> 
> I’m convinced you cannot think out of the box due to tight ass anger at “R”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have forgot the link backing up your wild claims.  Lets see something.
Click to expand...

You seem to forget that you have no idea how a business operates.
Does Apple hire outside firms for R&D?
Yep.
MS?
Yep.

Visit the verge.com


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now.
> Trump just announced a National Water Infrastructure project.
> Bad Trump!
> Wanting clean water.
> I’m getting such a kick out of the fact that you’re miserable due to the letter R.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not miserable at all.  But I can see when we are headed in the wrong direction.  R's used to claim to be fiscally responsible, now they have thrown it all out.  Huge deficits during a strong economy?  Can't get much worse than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike Trump, Rs and Ds allow Business Visas to take American jobs, encourage stock market gains by telling companies to offshore and love cheap open borders labor.
> Now please smiley my post because “R”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we give out too many visas.  Those are better jobs, probably way more damaging than illegal immigrants crossing the boarder to work jobs nobody wants to.  Trump has done something about visas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big time.
> They’re being sent home and not being allowed in.
> Big tech is going nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get your info?  Link?
> Trump promised to end it, but the visa lottery will still raffle off 50,000 green cards
Click to expand...

Do you know the difference between a Business Visa and a Green Card?


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not good when the dow has almost no gains for the whole year when it is October....
> 
> 
> 
> Because major firms are spending money *expanding*.
> Do you know *anything* about how the market works?
> Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back that up with a link?  Everything I have heard is that corps are buying back their own stock and not really reinvesting.  You claim otherwise to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They might be buying up and then investing in the smaller firms they are hiring for outsourcing.
> Adds up to spending money to expand.
> 
> I’m convinced you cannot think out of the box due to tight ass anger at “R”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have forgot the link backing up your wild claims.  Lets see something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to forget that you have no idea how a business operates.
> Does Apple hire outside firms for R&D?
> Yep.
> MS?
> Yep.
> 
> Visit the verge.com
Click to expand...

I probably know a lot more about how business operates than you...    And again you can't seem to back up anything.


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because major firms are spending money *expanding*.
> Do you know *anything* about how the market works?
> Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> Back that up with a link?  Everything I have heard is that corps are buying back their own stock and not really reinvesting.  You claim otherwise to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They might be buying up and then investing in the smaller firms they are hiring for outsourcing.
> Adds up to spending money to expand.
> 
> I’m convinced you cannot think out of the box due to tight ass anger at “R”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have forgot the link backing up your wild claims.  Lets see something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to forget that you have no idea how a business operates.
> Does Apple hire outside firms for R&D?
> Yep.
> MS?
> Yep.
> 
> Visit the verge.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably know a lot more about how business operates than you...    And again you can't seem to back up anything.
Click to expand...

You’re coming off like someone who runs a pizza shop.
You’re embarrassing yourself.
Now...BV vs GC?


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not miserable at all.  But I can see when we are headed in the wrong direction.  R's used to claim to be fiscally responsible, now they have thrown it all out.  Huge deficits during a strong economy?  Can't get much worse than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike Trump, Rs and Ds allow Business Visas to take American jobs, encourage stock market gains by telling companies to offshore and love cheap open borders labor.
> Now please smiley my post because “R”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we give out too many visas.  Those are better jobs, probably way more damaging than illegal immigrants crossing the boarder to work jobs nobody wants to.  Trump has done something about visas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big time.
> They’re being sent home and not being allowed in.
> Big tech is going nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get your info?  Link?
> Trump promised to end it, but the visa lottery will still raffle off 50,000 green cards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know the difference between a Business Visa and a Green Card?
Click to expand...

Despite President Donald Trump’s promises to eliminate the diversity visa lottery, thousands of people from around the world will still have the chance to legally immigrate to the United States and achieve the American Dream through the program.

The U.S. State Department, which administers the Diversity Immigrant Visa program, better known as the visa lottery, announced Tuesday that it will go ahead with the lottery for 50,000 visas available for Fiscal Year 2020. The winners will be drawn from random selection.


Read more here: Trump promised to end it, but the visa lottery will still raffle off 50,000 green cards

Sounds like he's tough on visas....


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back that up with a link?  Everything I have heard is that corps are buying back their own stock and not really reinvesting.  You claim otherwise to back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> They might be buying up and then investing in the smaller firms they are hiring for outsourcing.
> Adds up to spending money to expand.
> 
> I’m convinced you cannot think out of the box due to tight ass anger at “R”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have forgot the link backing up your wild claims.  Lets see something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to forget that you have no idea how a business operates.
> Does Apple hire outside firms for R&D?
> Yep.
> MS?
> Yep.
> 
> Visit the verge.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably know a lot more about how business operates than you...    And again you can't seem to back up anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re coming off like someone who runs a pizza shop.
> You’re embarrassing yourself.
> Now...BV vs GC?
Click to expand...

Is it because I understand economics and back up what I say with links?  That must be confusing you since you just talk out of your ass....


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike Trump, Rs and Ds allow Business Visas to take American jobs, encourage stock market gains by telling companies to offshore and love cheap open borders labor.
> Now please smiley my post because “R”.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we give out too many visas.  Those are better jobs, probably way more damaging than illegal immigrants crossing the boarder to work jobs nobody wants to.  Trump has done something about visas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big time.
> They’re being sent home and not being allowed in.
> Big tech is going nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get your info?  Link?
> Trump promised to end it, but the visa lottery will still raffle off 50,000 green cards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know the difference between a Business Visa and a Green Card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite President Donald Trump’s promises to eliminate the diversity visa lottery, thousands of people from around the world will still have the chance to legally immigrate to the United States and achieve the American Dream through the program.
> 
> The U.S. State Department, which administers the Diversity Immigrant Visa program, better known as the visa lottery, announced Tuesday that it will go ahead with the lottery for 50,000 visas available for Fiscal Year 2020. The winners will be drawn from random selection.
> 
> 
> Read more here: Trump promised to end it, but the visa lottery will still raffle off 50,000 green cards
> 
> Sounds like he's tough on visas....
Click to expand...

No, my ignorant friend...
BV vs GC?
You know shit.
Now do the research and stop reading sound bites.


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> They might be buying up and then investing in the smaller firms they are hiring for outsourcing.
> Adds up to spending money to expand.
> 
> I’m convinced you cannot think out of the box due to tight ass anger at “R”.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have forgot the link backing up your wild claims.  Lets see something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to forget that you have no idea how a business operates.
> Does Apple hire outside firms for R&D?
> Yep.
> MS?
> Yep.
> 
> Visit the verge.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably know a lot more about how business operates than you...    And again you can't seem to back up anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re coming off like someone who runs a pizza shop.
> You’re embarrassing yourself.
> Now...BV vs GC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it because I understand economics and back up what I say with links?  That must be confusing you since you just talk out of your ass....
Click to expand...

You parrot liberal university bullshit.
You know zip when it comes to actual corporate practice.


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we give out too many visas.  Those are better jobs, probably way more damaging than illegal immigrants crossing the boarder to work jobs nobody wants to.  Trump has done something about visas?
> 
> 
> 
> Big time.
> They’re being sent home and not being allowed in.
> Big tech is going nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get your info?  Link?
> Trump promised to end it, but the visa lottery will still raffle off 50,000 green cards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know the difference between a Business Visa and a Green Card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite President Donald Trump’s promises to eliminate the diversity visa lottery, thousands of people from around the world will still have the chance to legally immigrate to the United States and achieve the American Dream through the program.
> 
> The U.S. State Department, which administers the Diversity Immigrant Visa program, better known as the visa lottery, announced Tuesday that it will go ahead with the lottery for 50,000 visas available for Fiscal Year 2020. The winners will be drawn from random selection.
> 
> 
> Read more here: Trump promised to end it, but the visa lottery will still raffle off 50,000 green cards
> 
> Sounds like he's tough on visas....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, my ignorant friend...
> BV vs GC?
> You know shit.
> Now do the research and stop reading sound bites.
Click to expand...

And you still have nothing to back your claims.  Sorry, don't see where trump has done anything.... only in your mind it seems...


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have forgot the link backing up your wild claims.  Lets see something.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to forget that you have no idea how a business operates.
> Does Apple hire outside firms for R&D?
> Yep.
> MS?
> Yep.
> 
> Visit the verge.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably know a lot more about how business operates than you...    And again you can't seem to back up anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re coming off like someone who runs a pizza shop.
> You’re embarrassing yourself.
> Now...BV vs GC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it because I understand economics and back up what I say with links?  That must be confusing you since you just talk out of your ass....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You parrot liberal university bullshit.
> You know zip when it comes to actual corporate practice.
Click to expand...

You don't seem to know anything...


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big time.
> They’re being sent home and not being allowed in.
> Big tech is going nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get your info?  Link?
> Trump promised to end it, but the visa lottery will still raffle off 50,000 green cards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know the difference between a Business Visa and a Green Card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite President Donald Trump’s promises to eliminate the diversity visa lottery, thousands of people from around the world will still have the chance to legally immigrate to the United States and achieve the American Dream through the program.
> 
> The U.S. State Department, which administers the Diversity Immigrant Visa program, better known as the visa lottery, announced Tuesday that it will go ahead with the lottery for 50,000 visas available for Fiscal Year 2020. The winners will be drawn from random selection.
> 
> 
> Read more here: Trump promised to end it, but the visa lottery will still raffle off 50,000 green cards
> 
> Sounds like he's tough on visas....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, my ignorant friend...
> BV vs GC?
> You know shit.
> Now do the research and stop reading sound bites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you still have nothing to back your claims.  Sorry, don't see where trump has done anything.... only in your mind it seems...
Click to expand...

I take it you don’t read Forbes, Money, WSJ?
You claim to know more than me.
Show me a Link to your statements.

Now what’s a Green Card?
Oh, that’s right...you don’t know.


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to forget that you have no idea how a business operates.
> Does Apple hire outside firms for R&D?
> Yep.
> MS?
> Yep.
> 
> Visit the verge.com
> 
> 
> 
> I probably know a lot more about how business operates than you...    And again you can't seem to back up anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re coming off like someone who runs a pizza shop.
> You’re embarrassing yourself.
> Now...BV vs GC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it because I understand economics and back up what I say with links?  That must be confusing you since you just talk out of your ass....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You parrot liberal university bullshit.
> You know zip when it comes to actual corporate practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't seem to know anything...
Click to expand...

The posts are here and that’s for others to judge.


----------



## Indeependent

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to forget that you have no idea how a business operates.
> Does Apple hire outside firms for R&D?
> Yep.
> MS?
> Yep.
> 
> Visit the verge.com
> 
> 
> 
> I probably know a lot more about how business operates than you...    And again you can't seem to back up anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re coming off like someone who runs a pizza shop.
> You’re embarrassing yourself.
> Now...BV vs GC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it because I understand economics and back up what I say with links?  That must be confusing you since you just talk out of your ass....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You parrot liberal university bullshit.
> You know zip when it comes to actual corporate practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't seem to know anything...
Click to expand...

This discussion will continue when you show you know the difference between a Business Visa and a Green Card.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

People who read politics into market behavior are clueless as FUCK.  

This is a fire sale and people who know what they are doing are about to get rich(er).


----------



## Brain357

Indeependent said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I probably know a lot more about how business operates than you...    And again you can't seem to back up anything.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re coming off like someone who runs a pizza shop.
> You’re embarrassing yourself.
> Now...BV vs GC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it because I understand economics and back up what I say with links?  That must be confusing you since you just talk out of your ass....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You parrot liberal university bullshit.
> You know zip when it comes to actual corporate practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't seem to know anything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The posts are here and that’s for others to judge.
Click to expand...

Yes they can see you can't back any of your claims....


----------



## Anathema

[QUOTE="Golfing Gator, post: 20963313, member: 61808”]That there is no mandate does not mean doing it is unconstitutional, it would only be unconstitutional if the government were limited from doing so.[/QUOTE]

I could not disagree more. Article I, Section 8 provides the complete list of Congressional Powers. If it’s not on there, it’s unconstitutional. 18 powers that define general welfare and common defense. It’s thst simple.


----------



## caddo kid

WaitingFor2020 said:


> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .




*Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*


Trump said, "trade wars are good and easy to win" and I have no doubt many of Trump's base actually believe that statement.

Anyone with half a brain would not believe that, which proves there are at least 60 million Americans that do not have half a brain.


----------



## McRocket

Carnage in Asia as both the Nikkei and the Shanghai down well over 4%.

DOW Futures are down over 250.

Should be interesting tomorrow.


----------



## oreo

WaitingFor2020 said:


> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .




Yes, his trade war rhetoric isn't helping market jirations that's for certain.  Not long ago he stated everyone has made so much money in the market, they could affore some pain over his Trade war.
Analysis | Trump is betting American families are willing to pay for his trade war


----------



## McRocket

Looks like the losses are slowing in Europe and DOW futures.

Perhaps the worst is over.

Perhaps.


----------



## Darkwind

Get back to Me when you have an entire fortnight of 800 point losses.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Johnlaw said:


> Whatever benefit the economy received from the ill-conceived tax cuts and Trump's radical deregulation is fleeting and going to pot because 1) any benefit the country received from the tax cuts and deregulation is at best  ephemeral if not chimerical and 2) it is all being undermined by Trump's erratic behavior and trade policies as well as GOP spendthrift and irresponsible fiscal management.



Hey dipshit: Define "chimerical" for me, pls. Wtf is that, even?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Oddball said:


> October is traditionally one of the slowest months for the markets.....Must be a slow day in the "news" rooms too.



Yeah, out come all the excuses of why it's not Trump's fault. When after a month of talking about his inauguration the markets going up, it was ALL BECAUSE OF TRUMP. 

Pathetic.


----------



## gipper

WaitingFor2020 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> bo added $10 trillion debt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think you can just...lie? Why is that?
> 
> Deficits by year:
> 
> FY 2009 $1.4 trillion
> FY 2010 $1.3 trillion
> FY 2011 $1.3 trillion
> FY 2012 $1 trillion
> FY 2013 $679 billion
> FY 2014 $485 billion
> FY 2015 $438 billion
> FY 2016 $585 billion
> FY 2017 $665 billion
> FY 2018 $833 billion (est)
> FY 2019 $984 billion (est)
> 
> FY 2009 through FY 2016 = *$7.187 trillion.*
> 
> As you can see, there was a steady downward trend while Obama was President.
> 
> With Trump and the GOP, there is a steady upward trend. Trump is well on his way to busting Obama's record wide open.
> 
> U.S. budget deficit to top $1-trillion in 2019: budget experts
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> , but never got just 3% growth.  not good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama had several quarters over 3 percent, and a few over 4 percent.
> 
> If you are talking annual rates, well neither has Trump, dumbass.
> 
> Any more lies you wish to have shoved back up your ass whence they came?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they think they can lie?
> Because they learned it from a master:  Donald Trump.
> .
> .
> .
Click to expand...

The slowest recovery in all of history. Thanks Big Ears. 

Then he says low growth is the new normal and of course the DNCMSM parroted that line, and you dummies believed it 

Trump comes in and within months the economy is much better than the dark dismal years of Big Ears.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

The OP and her ilk happy to see their 401k's take a hit.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump is golfing and holding pep rallies and throwing around taffies, that is all The Trump is doing.
> 
> The amount of worship you people give that man is simply mind blowing.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you’d rather he go to the bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was pretty happy with him his first year when he just golfed and held pep rallies but made not real decisions.
> 
> Do not really want to see him at a bar, they say that alcohol just bring out your true self, and as big of an asshole he is sober, I would not want to see him drunk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a real disaster with American graduates getting great jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Empty platitudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My son-in-law is in Commercial Real Estate; the minimum buy/sell is 600million.
> He says you’re a blowhard know nothing.
Click to expand...


What the hell does that have to do with American graduates getting great jobs?  Did your SIL get this job because Trump is the president or because of your SIL's hard work and skills?


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> Actually the market is concerned about rapidly increasing bond yields.
> 
> But congratulations on today's drop, I'm sure it makes you happy.
> 
> Party over country and all.



No worse than supporting a Nazi because you are making money on the stock market.  

From our side, it's more of "I told you so" moment. Someone yelled out "The Emperor Has no Clothes".


----------



## JoeB131

Edgetho said:


> There is no doubt the standoff with China is causing bad things to happen in the Markets.
> 
> But while we're down 2 or 3 percent since January, the lying, thieving, corrupt, totalitarian Chinese communist scum markets are down TWENTY percent or more.
> 
> people, mostly leftist scum idiots, don't understand that the Chinese Opium Wars were caused by Chinese arrogance. 100%



That they didn't want the British selling a dangerous drug to their people? Yes, how arrogant of them.  

If China suffers a recession, the rest of the world will follow... 



Edgetho said:


> But they need to. Fast. We got along quite well without the Chinese for 2,000 years. We can get along without them again.



Who is "we"?  China was the world's biggest economy for most of history, and now they are again.  The reason why Columbus went to America was to look for that sweet, sweet Chinese trade.  

More to the point, we are in an interconnected world. I'd rather have a stable economy in China than a China that might decide to distract attention with military adventures.


----------



## JoeB131

DigitalDrifter said:


> The OP and her ilk happy to see their 401k's take a hit.



Again, I'd lose my whole 401K to rid the world of Trump.  

We can survive an economic bump... we can't survive losing our national soul.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you’d rather he go to the bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pretty happy with him his first year when he just golfed and held pep rallies but made not real decisions.
> 
> Do not really want to see him at a bar, they say that alcohol just bring out your true self, and as big of an asshole he is sober, I would not want to see him drunk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a real disaster with American graduates getting great jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Empty platitudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My son-in-law is in Commercial Real Estate; the minimum buy/sell is 600million.
> He says you’re a blowhard know nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell does that have to do with American graduates getting great jobs?  Did your SIL get this job because Trump is the president or because of your SIL's hard work and skills?
Click to expand...

Look...clueless...go order more rice and the lady in aisle 13 is looking for more ripe apples.


----------



## martybegan

g5000 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 out of 10 of the largest point drops in Dow history have been on Trump's watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point-wise or percentage-wise?
> 
> I think you're a dishonest dimocrap dirtbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He knows it's the points, and he knows that isn't a proper metric.
> 
> He just can't help himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had already pointed out today's drop was the 16th largest percentage drop in Dow history, you stupid fuck.  See post 12.
> 
> Nice try.
> 
> And since you dipshits like percentages so much, I also pointed out that the Dow has gone up 29 percent since Trump was sworn in, while it went up 38 percent during the same length of time Obama was President. And Obama started with a severe economic crash on his hands.
> 
> So go ahead and show me any post or topic anywhere that either of you hacks put up to praise Obama's superior performance.
Click to expand...


Actually you were still wrong about that, as my other post pointed out. 

16th largest percent drop was in 1932. This one doesn't even crack the top 20.


----------



## Nia88

Part of me is worried about having another recession. But the other part of me is hoping for you, so all these MAGA folks can reap what they sowed.


----------



## Mac1958

Nia88 said:


> Part of me is worried about having another recession. But the other part of me is hoping for you, so all these MAGA folks can reap what they sowed.


Well, there ya go.  Party over country.

We're in real trouble right now.
.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was pretty happy with him his first year when he just golfed and held pep rallies but made not real decisions.
> 
> Do not really want to see him at a bar, they say that alcohol just bring out your true self, and as big of an asshole he is sober, I would not want to see him drunk
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a real disaster with American graduates getting great jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Empty platitudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My son-in-law is in Commercial Real Estate; the minimum buy/sell is 600million.
> He says you’re a blowhard know nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell does that have to do with American graduates getting great jobs?  Did your SIL get this job because Trump is the president or because of your SIL's hard work and skills?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look...clueless...go order more rice and the lady in aisle 13 is looking for more ripe apples.
Click to expand...


Thank you for proving my point. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a real disaster with American graduates getting great jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empty platitudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My son-in-law is in Commercial Real Estate; the minimum buy/sell is 600million.
> He says you’re a blowhard know nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell does that have to do with American graduates getting great jobs?  Did your SIL get this job because Trump is the president or because of your SIL's hard work and skills?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look...clueless...go order more rice and the lady in aisle 13 is looking for more ripe apples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

Yes, because ordering rice makes you a macro economics expert.


----------



## JWBooth

Fed interest rate manipulation has more to do with all the above listed booms and busts than potus administration policies. Not that those shitheels get a pass, but the Fed is the real boogyman.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Empty platitudes.
> 
> 
> 
> My son-in-law is in Commercial Real Estate; the minimum buy/sell is 600million.
> He says you’re a blowhard know nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell does that have to do with American graduates getting great jobs?  Did your SIL get this job because Trump is the president or because of your SIL's hard work and skills?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look...clueless...go order more rice and the lady in aisle 13 is looking for more ripe apples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because ordering rice makes you a macro economics expert.
Click to expand...


I do not order rice, not sure where you get these weird ideas. 

Perhaps you should ask your SIL for more talking points, you seem to have ran out of them 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son-in-law is in Commercial Real Estate; the minimum buy/sell is 600million.
> He says you’re a blowhard know nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell does that have to do with American graduates getting great jobs?  Did your SIL get this job because Trump is the president or because of your SIL's hard work and skills?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look...clueless...go order more rice and the lady in aisle 13 is looking for more ripe apples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because ordering rice makes you a macro economics expert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not order rice, not sure where you get these weird ideas.
> 
> Perhaps you should ask your SIL for more talking points, you seem to have ran out of them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

Tell us why Commercial Property sales booming is an indication of an expanding economy.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell does that have to do with American graduates getting great jobs?  Did your SIL get this job because Trump is the president or because of your SIL's hard work and skills?
> 
> 
> 
> Look...clueless...go order more rice and the lady in aisle 13 is looking for more ripe apples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because ordering rice makes you a macro economics expert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not order rice, not sure where you get these weird ideas.
> 
> Perhaps you should ask your SIL for more talking points, you seem to have ran out of them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us why Commercial Property sales booming is an indication of an expanding economy.
Click to expand...



Provide some evidence this is happening nationwide.  

Oh, and “because my SIL told me so” does not qualify as evidence. 

Seems Forbes magazine is not as bullish on it as you are... 2018 Not As Strong For Commercial Real Estate Investments As 2017, Industry Group Predicts


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look...clueless...go order more rice and the lady in aisle 13 is looking for more ripe apples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because ordering rice makes you a macro economics expert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not order rice, not sure where you get these weird ideas.
> 
> Perhaps you should ask your SIL for more talking points, you seem to have ran out of them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us why Commercial Property sales booming is an indication of an expanding economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Provide some evidence this is happening nationwide.
> 
> Oh, and “because my SIL told me so” does not qualify as evidence.
> 
> Seems Forbes magazine is not as bullish on it as you are... 2018 Not As Strong For Commercial Real Estate Investments As 2017, Industry Group Predicts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

Like all the Links you provide when you post?
I’ll ask my SIL if there’s a site.
You are one sore loser Libertarian.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because ordering rice makes you a macro economics expert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not order rice, not sure where you get these weird ideas.
> 
> Perhaps you should ask your SIL for more talking points, you seem to have ran out of them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us why Commercial Property sales booming is an indication of an expanding economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Provide some evidence this is happening nationwide.
> 
> Oh, and “because my SIL told me so” does not qualify as evidence.
> 
> Seems Forbes magazine is not as bullish on it as you are... 2018 Not As Strong For Commercial Real Estate Investments As 2017, Industry Group Predicts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like all the Links you provide when you post?
> I’ll ask my SIL if there’s a site.
> You are one sore loser Libertarian.
Click to expand...


How can I be a sore loser when I have not lost. 

My personal economy is booming!  The wife is looking at a new position that will be about 16 grand more a year and my daughter just finished college which gives me a nice raise as well, no more tuition, no more helping with rent! 

Life is good in the Gator household! 

All I need now is for Trump to quit fucking up my investments! 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because ordering rice makes you a macro economics expert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not order rice, not sure where you get these weird ideas.
> 
> Perhaps you should ask your SIL for more talking points, you seem to have ran out of them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us why Commercial Property sales booming is an indication of an expanding economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Provide some evidence this is happening nationwide.
> 
> Oh, and “because my SIL told me so” does not qualify as evidence.
> 
> Seems Forbes magazine is not as bullish on it as you are... 2018 Not As Strong For Commercial Real Estate Investments As 2017, Industry Group Predicts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like all the Links you provide when you post?
> I’ll ask my SIL if there’s a site.
> You are one sore loser Libertarian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can I be a sore loser when I have not lost.
> 
> My personal economy is booming!  The wife is looking at a new position that will be about 16 grand more a year and my daughter just finished college which gives me a nice raise as well, no more tuition, no more helping with rent!
> 
> Life is good in the Gator household!
> 
> All I need now is for Trump to quit fucking up my investments!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

The market will adjust to the new reality.
I know lots of people who’s portfolios are doing just fine and many who made a fortune before Reagan.
It’s not my problem that your finance manager is a lazy piece of shit.


----------



## Natural Citizen

g5000 said:


> It's the third largest point drop in history, dumbass.  And the 16th largest percentage drop.



And it's gonna get worse. Which has very little to do with trade with China.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not order rice, not sure where you get these weird ideas.
> 
> Perhaps you should ask your SIL for more talking points, you seem to have ran out of them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us why Commercial Property sales booming is an indication of an expanding economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Provide some evidence this is happening nationwide.
> 
> Oh, and “because my SIL told me so” does not qualify as evidence.
> 
> Seems Forbes magazine is not as bullish on it as you are... 2018 Not As Strong For Commercial Real Estate Investments As 2017, Industry Group Predicts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like all the Links you provide when you post?
> I’ll ask my SIL if there’s a site.
> You are one sore loser Libertarian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can I be a sore loser when I have not lost.
> 
> My personal economy is booming!  The wife is looking at a new position that will be about 16 grand more a year and my daughter just finished college which gives me a nice raise as well, no more tuition, no more helping with rent!
> 
> Life is good in the Gator household!
> 
> All I need now is for Trump to quit fucking up my investments!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The market will adjust to the new reality.
> I know lots of people who’s portfolios are doing just fine and many who made a fortune before Reagan.
> It’s not my problem that your finance manager is a lazy piece of shit.
Click to expand...


You know a lot of people that do a lot of thing.

Do you do anything yourself?


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us why Commercial Property sales booming is an indication of an expanding economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provide some evidence this is happening nationwide.
> 
> Oh, and “because my SIL told me so” does not qualify as evidence.
> 
> Seems Forbes magazine is not as bullish on it as you are... 2018 Not As Strong For Commercial Real Estate Investments As 2017, Industry Group Predicts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like all the Links you provide when you post?
> I’ll ask my SIL if there’s a site.
> You are one sore loser Libertarian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can I be a sore loser when I have not lost.
> 
> My personal economy is booming!  The wife is looking at a new position that will be about 16 grand more a year and my daughter just finished college which gives me a nice raise as well, no more tuition, no more helping with rent!
> 
> Life is good in the Gator household!
> 
> All I need now is for Trump to quit fucking up my investments!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The market will adjust to the new reality.
> I know lots of people who’s portfolios are doing just fine and many who made a fortune before Reagan.
> It’s not my problem that your finance manager is a lazy piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know a lot of people that do a lot of thing.
> 
> Do you do anything yourself?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

The Orthodox Jewish community is rather extensive.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Like always, since the stock market was created, a sharp drop in a market that is reaching all-time highs is nothing more than professionals manipulating stock prices to cause the lay investors to sell at a much lower price, then come in and buy at those low prices and watch the price climb back past where it was before.

Example, Pro holds 10,000 shares of Acme stock (along with a bunch of shares in other corporations).  Lay holds 1,000 shares in Acme and thinks he is the king shit.  Pro has been watching the market climb for months to record highs and prices are high.  Pro decides to turn the high values into cash.  

Pro waits for some bad news like oil futures drops, a hurricane, or a trade war, then sells 5,000 shares (along with shares in other corporations) which causes the price to drop, which causes other Pros to see what is happening and decide to cash in too.  Lay sees the market falling dropping like a flaming meteor, panics, and sells at a 20% loss.  A million other Lays do the same. 

Pro waits until enough Lay schumcks have unloaded at lower prices, then buys them back for cheap, and still has the cash on hand from the previous sale.  Then, all that re-buying causes the market to recover over a period of a few days to a few weeks.  So, Pro gets extra cash from the first sale, the same number of shares at a lower cost, and the value of those shares after the recovery.  It has nothing to do with any bad news or trade deals.

In sum, pros are buttfucking lay investors and getting rich(er) in the process.  Nothing more.

.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Provide some evidence this is happening nationwide.
> 
> Oh, and “because my SIL told me so” does not qualify as evidence.
> 
> Seems Forbes magazine is not as bullish on it as you are... 2018 Not As Strong For Commercial Real Estate Investments As 2017, Industry Group Predicts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> Like all the Links you provide when you post?
> I’ll ask my SIL if there’s a site.
> You are one sore loser Libertarian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can I be a sore loser when I have not lost.
> 
> My personal economy is booming!  The wife is looking at a new position that will be about 16 grand more a year and my daughter just finished college which gives me a nice raise as well, no more tuition, no more helping with rent!
> 
> Life is good in the Gator household!
> 
> All I need now is for Trump to quit fucking up my investments!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The market will adjust to the new reality.
> I know lots of people who’s portfolios are doing just fine and many who made a fortune before Reagan.
> It’s not my problem that your finance manager is a lazy piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know a lot of people that do a lot of thing.
> 
> Do you do anything yourself?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Orthodox Jewish community is rather extensive.
Click to expand...


I will take that to mean you do nothing yourself and just live though the actions of others 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like all the Links you provide when you post?
> I’ll ask my SIL if there’s a site.
> You are one sore loser Libertarian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I be a sore loser when I have not lost.
> 
> My personal economy is booming!  The wife is looking at a new position that will be about 16 grand more a year and my daughter just finished college which gives me a nice raise as well, no more tuition, no more helping with rent!
> 
> Life is good in the Gator household!
> 
> All I need now is for Trump to quit fucking up my investments!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The market will adjust to the new reality.
> I know lots of people who’s portfolios are doing just fine and many who made a fortune before Reagan.
> It’s not my problem that your finance manager is a lazy piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know a lot of people that do a lot of thing.
> 
> Do you do anything yourself?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Orthodox Jewish community is rather extensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will take that to mean you do nothing yourself and just live though the actions of others
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

Hardly.
You just hang with your Libertarian buddies.
I have over 1,000 families in my 2 synagogues and more than that on our Facebook pages.


----------



## g5000

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit. They sold of bonds today too and I made money on my bond short. They weren't running for safety. They were profit taking.
Click to expand...

Horseshit.

During the 2007-2009, stocks and bonds both collapsed.  In fact, the precursor to that collapse was a flight to cash and precious metals.  I made a fortune betting on platinum.

Keep your eye on precious metals.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can I be a sore loser when I have not lost.
> 
> My personal economy is booming!  The wife is looking at a new position that will be about 16 grand more a year and my daughter just finished college which gives me a nice raise as well, no more tuition, no more helping with rent!
> 
> Life is good in the Gator household!
> 
> All I need now is for Trump to quit fucking up my investments!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> The market will adjust to the new reality.
> I know lots of people who’s portfolios are doing just fine and many who made a fortune before Reagan.
> It’s not my problem that your finance manager is a lazy piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know a lot of people that do a lot of thing.
> 
> Do you do anything yourself?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Orthodox Jewish community is rather extensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will take that to mean you do nothing yourself and just live though the actions of others
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly.
> You just hang with your Libertarian buddies.
> I have over 1,000 families in my 2 synagogues and more than that on our Facebook pages.
Click to expand...


That does not change that you do nothing yourself, it is always someone else.

As for me, I tend to hang around with people from all walks of life, political views and religious views.

There is nothing more boring to me than being around people that think just like me...I like variety


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## evenflow1969

WaitingFor2020 said:


> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .


It may or may not fail. We do not know what the out come will be. That all being said tarriffs have consequences. Any one that thought no pain would be felt by their side is an idiot. The fact remains the same that long before Trump came along both parties were accusing china of bad shit. China in the very least has stolen intelectual property at a rate never seen before. Either we are willing to put up with the pain of a trade war or we just let china continue to cheat. Every body wants some thing for nothing it does not happen. China will feel the pain we will feal the pain. That is the way wars work you clobber each other till one gives. The real question is are we willing to endure the pain of a trade war to stop the cheating.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

g5000 said:


> Horseshit.
> 
> During the 2007-2009, stocks and bonds both collapsed. In fact, the precursor to that collapse was a flight to cash and precious metals. I made a fortune betting on platinum.
> 
> Keep your eye on precious metals.


The 2007-2009 recession was mainly a result of toxic assets (interest-only home loans coming due).  The rest of the stock/bond market was affected.  But, yes, commodities were being cashed in because of all the toxic assets, etc.  It was a huge domino effect.


----------



## g5000

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit.
> 
> During the 2007-2009, stocks and bonds both collapsed. In fact, the precursor to that collapse was a flight to cash and precious metals. I made a fortune betting on platinum.
> 
> Keep your eye on precious metals.
> 
> 
> 
> The 2007-2009 recession was mainly a result of toxic assets (interest-only home loans coming due).  The rest of the stock/bond market was affected.  But, yes, commodities were being cashed in because of all the toxic assets, etc.  It was a huge domino effect.
Click to expand...

Right now, bonds are a toxic asset.  I wrote about this years ago.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

g5000 said:


> Right now, bonds are a toxic asset. I wrote about this years ago.


You would probably know better than me.  I don't fuck with bonds.

Toxic assets are those that are costly to keep but cannot be easily sold.  Banks had hundreds of thousands of mortgages attached to homes.  To recover, they would need to foreclose, then evict, then make ready, then sell all those homes.  That would take no less than 90 days, all while many of the homeowners had stopped paying on those mortgages.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Well, today at 12:45 CST, 11 October 2018, the stock market is at minus 184.

Just 15 min. ago it was at minus 150.


----------



## McRocket

I guess the carnage is not over yet...the DOW is down 500.

Earlier in the day, it was almost down YTD...in mid October.


----------



## Fiero425

McRocket said:


> I guess the carnage is not over yet...the DOW is down 500.
> 
> Earlier in the day, it was almost down YTD...in mid October.



Is this the beginning of the end? Trump's doing all he can to sabotage the economy; typical de-regs, inflating the deficit with that ridiculous tax cut, and in his attempt to eliminate Obama's footprints is turning established policies on its head! The really sad thing is this FOOL still has tons of support!


----------



## Brain357

Maga!


----------



## McRocket

The DOW closed down 545 points today.

So, YTD, the DOW is up just over 1%.

Yeah baby....that's winning.

And before Trump (and his minions) blames the Fed for this....? 
*Hey, you dumb fuck - you appointed the guy (Powell) who runs the Fed...it's your responsibility what he does.*
  And trade is part of the problem as well...which Trump also is responsible for.

In addition to the Fed, Trump can blame his tariffs for the latest market slump

A boy accepts responsibility for his actions that don't go well. A child tries to blame someone else.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Bet you guys that tomorrow the DOW closes somewhere in the mid 24,000's.


----------



## Golfing Gator

McRocket said:


> The DOW closed down 545 points today.
> 
> So, YTD, the DOW is up just over 1%.
> 
> Yeah baby....that's winning.
> 
> And before Trump (and his minions) blames the Fed for this....?
> *Hey, you dumb fuck - you appointed the guy (Powell) who runs the Fed...it's your responsibility what he does.*
> And trade is part of the problem as well...which Trump also is responsible for.
> 
> In addition to the Fed, Trump can blame his tariffs for the latest market slump
> 
> A boy accepts responsibility for his actions that don't go well. A child tries to blame someone else.



If you go back to the day that Trump issued his first tariffs, all the markets are in the red, and that was 262 days ago.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, back in Feb, when the tax cuts were first passed, I said it would take anywhere from 6 to 8 months for them to effect the economy.  

I also said the same about the tariffs and Trump's trade war.  Unfortunately, it looks like I was off by a couple of months, because both are already affecting the economy negatively.


----------



## imawhosure

WaitingFor2020 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow climbed 300 percent on Obama's watch.
> 
> Not one topic in allllllllllll that time from the pseudocons praising his performance.
> 
> Not.  One.
> 
> Man, you can smell the stench of their hypocrisy all the way to the fucking moon, in the vacuum of space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the stench of their racism.
> It's becoming clear now that this country was not ready for a black president.
> Trump is the uber-white, silver-spooned backlash who didn't use words with more than two syllables.
> THAT they can relate to.
> .
> .
> .
Click to expand...



And here it is folks, inject RACISM, lol.  You are a phony baloney, and a person in the mob you buffoon!


----------



## imawhosure

rightwinger said:


> So much for Trumps booming economy



I betcha it comes in over 4% for the 3rd quarter.  Want to bet?


----------



## imawhosure

WaitingFor2020 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Progressives hate America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've lived in 12 states and 4 different countries.  I've either worked or visited 17 countries.
> Many were socialist countries with strongmen authoritarian assholes like Trump.
> I know first hand what we have and don't have here in the States.
> Trump is undermining this country out of stupidity and sheer arrogance.
> .
> .
> .
Click to expand...



LOL, strongman?  Your the mob, and a weak one at that!  Antifah comes to a town near us, we will slap the shit out of them, have them crawl like the snowflakes they are, and then watch them be arrested, lolol.  You people are only brave where the police stand back from YOU!  Come here where you will get your ass summarily KICKED, then planted in the hoosgow-)


----------



## imawhosure

Brain357 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> A recession should not be forced by the Fed...duh!
> 
> 
> 
> Way to dodge the question.  Let me know when you have an answer.
> 
> So Trump has eliminated all these regulations, handed out huge tax cuts to the rich and corps, is spending like a drunken sailor...  And you think the fed raising rates is going to force a recession?  Sounds like everything trump has done is really weak...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the Fed bailed out Obama.
> Except now the economy is not just being sustained, it’s thriving.
> And commies like you can’t take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with the rates as low as they are, they won't be able to bail out the economy.  And we sure can't increase spending.  And tax cuts are already done.  I'm not sure you realize what a bad position the repubs have put us in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don’t you explain it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just did...  Maybe you'd like to tell me what we'll do to get out of the recession?
Click to expand...



Listen to Obama?  Oh yeah, the guy who couldn't shoot straight, lol!


----------



## imawhosure

Brain357 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one son-in-law.
> You’re the one that’s friends with DailyKOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Dailykos is for the fiscally responsible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not fiscally responsible.
> You’re simply a hate filled Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fiscally responsible and actually understand economics, unlike yourself.  And I don't have to make up imaginary friends to debate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t remember you complaining about Obama and the Fed allowing money to be printed for 0%.
> You’re “responsible” when there’s a Republican administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been for a balanced budget since Perot.  That's a pretty long time....
Click to expand...


Balancing the budget is a very good idea.  To do this, we have to cut spending; not significantly, but just cut the rate of growth.  So tell us--------->where should we cut spending?


----------



## imawhosure

McRocket said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief! Let's all panic and pull all our money out now!!!!!
> 
> The end is near!
> 
> Oh, wait we said that a few months ago and it turned out okay. Just lefties wishful thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is lower than the highs of January.  Not really a good thing.  Can you imagine what repubs would be saying if this was Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, to put another way - in 8 1/2 months, the DOW has done squat.
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit. They sold of bonds today too and I made money on my bond short. They weren't running for safety. They were profit taking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Forget what this known Trumpbot is saying...he is clearly clueless and/or talking through his MAGA hat.*
> 
> Obviously, he is using this term to try and say 'everything is fine - nothing to see here'. And he insists that since the bond market fell that it is fine. That is not always the case (something he refuses to admit or simply does not know).
> 
> 
> 
> It's CNN, but it gives a good description of why the selloff today:
> 
> Stock market: Here's why stocks are down today - CNN
> 
> Even Trump is worried:
> 
> Trump says the Federal Reserve has 'gone crazy' by continuing to raise interest rates
> 
> 
> This has been coming for a long time - the Fed eventually had to raise rates. Now it's happening and the markets don't like it. Throw in the uncertainty of a trade war? And things look murky.
> Not terrible...but not good.
> 
> I assume this correction is temporary. But eventually, the Fed's rate rises will start to bite BIG TIME. You cannot live on cheap debt forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump said that about 2 weeks ago.
> He was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he said it a few hours ago.
> 
> He also said this two years ago - and he was right then.
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> And he is not right now. The Fed has to normalize rates sometime. Trump just was hoping they would wait a while.
Click to expand...



Rates are the driving force behind this market drop, and yes, they have to normalize; we agree!  On the other hand, we MUST cut the rate of growth in spending to balance in the near future.  Obama cut defense, and now we have to rebuild it.  So what do Leftists suggest we cut?


----------



## Fiero425

imawhosure said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dailykos is for the fiscally responsible?
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not fiscally responsible.
> You’re simply a hate filled Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fiscally responsible and actually understand economics, unlike yourself.  And I don't have to make up imaginary friends to debate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t remember you complaining about Obama and the Fed allowing money to be printed for 0%.
> You’re “responsible” when there’s a Republican administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been for a balanced budget since Perot.  That's a pretty long time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Balancing the budget is a very good idea.  To do this, we have to cut spending; not significantly, but just cut the rate of growth.  So tell us--------->where should we cut spending?
Click to expand...


How bout Congressional budgets and salaries?? They aren't earning it anyway!


----------



## Papageorgio

Fiero425 said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not fiscally responsible.
> You’re simply a hate filled Liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fiscally responsible and actually understand economics, unlike yourself.  And I don't have to make up imaginary friends to debate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t remember you complaining about Obama and the Fed allowing money to be printed for 0%.
> You’re “responsible” when there’s a Republican administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been for a balanced budget since Perot.  That's a pretty long time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Balancing the budget is a very good idea.  To do this, we have to cut spending; not significantly, but just cut the rate of growth.  So tell us--------->where should we cut spending?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How bout Congressional budgets and salaries?? They aren't earning it anyway!
Click to expand...


I agree with you there however that isn’t enough to even make a dent in the budget.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Hey if the markets going up is Obama then this tank is Obamas too. 

Thanks you fucking Oreo. You continue to just keep on givin'


----------



## WaitingFor2020

imawhosure said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Progressives hate America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've lived in 12 states and 4 different countries.  I've either worked or visited 17 countries.
> Many were socialist countries with strongmen authoritarian assholes like Trump.
> I know first hand what we have and don't have here in the States.
> Trump is undermining this country out of stupidity and sheer arrogance.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, strongman?  Your the mob, and a weak one at that!  Antifah comes to a town near us, we will slap the shit out of them, have them crawl like the snowflakes they are, and then watch them be arrested, lolol.  You people are only brave where the police stand back from YOU!  Come here where you will get your ass summarily KICKED, then planted in the hoosgow-)
Click to expand...



Keyboard Kowboy
.
.
.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

imawhosure said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dailykos is for the fiscally responsible?
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not fiscally responsible.
> You’re simply a hate filled Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fiscally responsible and actually understand economics, unlike yourself.  And I don't have to make up imaginary friends to debate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t remember you complaining about Obama and the Fed allowing money to be printed for 0%.
> You’re “responsible” when there’s a Republican administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been for a balanced budget since Perot.  That's a pretty long time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Balancing the budget is a very good idea.  To do this, we have to cut spending; not significantly, but just cut the rate of growth.  So tell us--------->where should we cut spending?
Click to expand...


Let's start with your welfare check.
.
.
.


----------



## Brain357

imawhosure said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dailykos is for the fiscally responsible?
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not fiscally responsible.
> You’re simply a hate filled Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fiscally responsible and actually understand economics, unlike yourself.  And I don't have to make up imaginary friends to debate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t remember you complaining about Obama and the Fed allowing money to be printed for 0%.
> You’re “responsible” when there’s a Republican administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been for a balanced budget since Perot.  That's a pretty long time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Balancing the budget is a very good idea.  To do this, we have to cut spending; not significantly, but just cut the rate of growth.  So tell us--------->where should we cut spending?
Click to expand...

Across the board.


----------



## Vandalshandle

DOW down almost 1400 in two days. Please Donald, we are tired of winning.


----------



## Brain357

imawhosure said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief! Let's all panic and pull all our money out now!!!!!
> 
> The end is near!
> 
> Oh, wait we said that a few months ago and it turned out okay. Just lefties wishful thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is lower than the highs of January.  Not really a good thing.  Can you imagine what repubs would be saying if this was Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, to put another way - in 8 1/2 months, the DOW has done squat.
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit. They sold of bonds today too and I made money on my bond short. They weren't running for safety. They were profit taking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Forget what this known Trumpbot is saying...he is clearly clueless and/or talking through his MAGA hat.*
> 
> Obviously, he is using this term to try and say 'everything is fine - nothing to see here'. And he insists that since the bond market fell that it is fine. That is not always the case (something he refuses to admit or simply does not know).
> 
> 
> 
> It's CNN, but it gives a good description of why the selloff today:
> 
> Stock market: Here's why stocks are down today - CNN
> 
> Even Trump is worried:
> 
> Trump says the Federal Reserve has 'gone crazy' by continuing to raise interest rates
> 
> 
> This has been coming for a long time - the Fed eventually had to raise rates. Now it's happening and the markets don't like it. Throw in the uncertainty of a trade war? And things look murky.
> Not terrible...but not good.
> 
> I assume this correction is temporary. But eventually, the Fed's rate rises will start to bite BIG TIME. You cannot live on cheap debt forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump said that about 2 weeks ago.
> He was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he said it a few hours ago.
> 
> He also said this two years ago - and he was right then.
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> And he is not right now. The Fed has to normalize rates sometime. Trump just was hoping they would wait a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rates are the driving force behind this market drop, and yes, they have to normalize; we agree!  On the other hand, we MUST cut the rate of growth in spending to balance in the near future.  Obama cut defense, and now we have to rebuild it.  So what do Leftists suggest we cut?
Click to expand...

Why do we have to rebuild it?  It's many times better than any other military already.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

WaitingFor2020 said:


> The honeymoon with Trump and the misconception by his sheep that he's MAGA is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> So much for his negotiation skills.
> 
> So much for his "art of the deal".
> 
> So much for all that "winning".
> 
> *Major Stock Indexes*
> 4:13 PM EDT 10/10/2018
> *LAST* *CHANGE* *% CHG*
> 
> DJIA   25598.74    *-831.83*    -3.15%
> 
> 
> *Why the US trade war against China is bound to fail*
> 
> .
> 
> .


*Well I have been waiting for a correction for months the darn thing went up 7000 points and that is unheard of so I think it should roll back for a while and after the uncertain of the mid term will decide which way it will go.*


----------



## Vandalshandle

The economy is melting down, and the trade war is causing economic chaos. Therefore, it is time for the Trumpsters to rant about the wall (and football players who kneel) l!!!!


----------



## McRocket

Well, Asia was marginally up and the DOW is up about 350 points pre-market.

Looks like the carnage has finally ended.


----------



## Brain357

McRocket said:


> Well, Asia was marginally up and the DOW is up about 350 points pre-market.
> 
> Looks like the carnage has finally ended.


Lets hope.  I can't take all this winning.


----------



## imawhosure

WaitingFor2020 said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not fiscally responsible.
> You’re simply a hate filled Liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fiscally responsible and actually understand economics, unlike yourself.  And I don't have to make up imaginary friends to debate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t remember you complaining about Obama and the Fed allowing money to be printed for 0%.
> You’re “responsible” when there’s a Republican administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been for a balanced budget since Perot.  That's a pretty long time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Balancing the budget is a very good idea.  To do this, we have to cut spending; not significantly, but just cut the rate of growth.  So tell us--------->where should we cut spending?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's start with your welfare check.
> .
> .
> .
Click to expand...



Listen snowflaky, you come to most towns, your ass is grass, you will be slapped around, and arrested.  Ever wonder why they pull their crap in big city's?  Because they are run by people of the same mindset, lol.  Why not in Nebraska, Iowa, Indiana, even Georgia?

Because their phony baloney masks would be ripped off, and their asses unceremoniously kicked all over the place, right before arrested!

You aren't fooling the silent majority, you are a bunch of clowns, lololol.  Bozo could defend himself better against Ali or Frazier, than you can against middle America.

Let me tell you something GIRLFRIEND, if you don't win something this election and try to pull off one of your riot stunts, watch what happens.  The gloves will be off, your masks will be off, and you ain't gonna like how YOU look when released from the hoosgow-)


----------



## Golfing Gator

imawhosure said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fiscally responsible and actually understand economics, unlike yourself.  And I don't have to make up imaginary friends to debate...
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t remember you complaining about Obama and the Fed allowing money to be printed for 0%.
> You’re “responsible” when there’s a Republican administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been for a balanced budget since Perot.  That's a pretty long time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Balancing the budget is a very good idea.  To do this, we have to cut spending; not significantly, but just cut the rate of growth.  So tell us--------->where should we cut spending?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's start with your welfare check.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listen snowflaky, you come to most towns, your ass is grass, you will be slapped around, and arrested.  Ever wonder why they pull their crap in big city's?  Because they are run by people of the same mindset, lol.  Why not in Nebraska, Iowa, Indiana, even Georgia?
> 
> Because their phony baloney masks would be ripped off, and their asses unceremoniously kicked all over the place, right before arrested!
> 
> You aren't fooling the silent majority, you are a bunch of clowns, lololol.  Bozo could defend himself better against Ali or Frazier, than you can against middle America.
> 
> Let me tell you something GIRLFRIEND, if you don't win something this election and try to pull off one of your riot stunts, watch what happens.  The gloves will be off, your masks will be off, and you ain't gonna like how YOU look when released from the hoosgow-)
Click to expand...


----------



## imawhosure

Golfing Gator said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t remember you complaining about Obama and the Fed allowing money to be printed for 0%.
> You’re “responsible” when there’s a Republican administration.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been for a balanced budget since Perot.  That's a pretty long time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Balancing the budget is a very good idea.  To do this, we have to cut spending; not significantly, but just cut the rate of growth.  So tell us--------->where should we cut spending?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's start with your welfare check.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listen snowflaky, you come to most towns, your ass is grass, you will be slapped around, and arrested.  Ever wonder why they pull their crap in big city's?  Because they are run by people of the same mindset, lol.  Why not in Nebraska, Iowa, Indiana, even Georgia?
> 
> Because their phony baloney masks would be ripped off, and their asses unceremoniously kicked all over the place, right before arrested!
> 
> You aren't fooling the silent majority, you are a bunch of clowns, lololol.  Bozo could defend himself better against Ali or Frazier, than you can against middle America.
> 
> Let me tell you something GIRLFRIEND, if you don't win something this election and try to pull off one of your riot stunts, watch what happens.  The gloves will be off, your masks will be off, and you ain't gonna like how YOU look when released from the hoosgow-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 222309
Click to expand...


Watch out, what we have here is a phony-e-baloney, making every excuse under the sun, for masked people to intimidate you, because they like the outcome.

And when someone stands up?  Ridicule them.  Why?  Because they are afraid they might get slapped, lolol.


----------



## Golfing Gator

imawhosure said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been for a balanced budget since Perot.  That's a pretty long time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancing the budget is a very good idea.  To do this, we have to cut spending; not significantly, but just cut the rate of growth.  So tell us--------->where should we cut spending?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's start with your welfare check.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listen snowflaky, you come to most towns, your ass is grass, you will be slapped around, and arrested.  Ever wonder why they pull their crap in big city's?  Because they are run by people of the same mindset, lol.  Why not in Nebraska, Iowa, Indiana, even Georgia?
> 
> Because their phony baloney masks would be ripped off, and their asses unceremoniously kicked all over the place, right before arrested!
> 
> You aren't fooling the silent majority, you are a bunch of clowns, lololol.  Bozo could defend himself better against Ali or Frazier, than you can against middle America.
> 
> Let me tell you something GIRLFRIEND, if you don't win something this election and try to pull off one of your riot stunts, watch what happens.  The gloves will be off, your masks will be off, and you ain't gonna like how YOU look when released from the hoosgow-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 222309
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch out, what we have here is a phony-e-baloney, making every excuse under the sun, for masked people to intimidate you, because they like the outcome.
> 
> And when someone stands up?  Ridicule them.  Why?  Because they are afraid they might get slapped, lolol.
Click to expand...



You are not standing up to anyone, you are talking shit on an internet forum, that is all. 

Get over yourself.


----------



## Faun

imawhosure said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fiscally responsible and actually understand economics, unlike yourself.  And I don't have to make up imaginary friends to debate...
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t remember you complaining about Obama and the Fed allowing money to be printed for 0%.
> You’re “responsible” when there’s a Republican administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been for a balanced budget since Perot.  That's a pretty long time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Balancing the budget is a very good idea.  To do this, we have to cut spending; not significantly, but just cut the rate of growth.  So tell us--------->where should we cut spending?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's start with your welfare check.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listen snowflaky, you come to most towns, your ass is grass, you will be slapped around, and arrested.  Ever wonder why they pull their crap in big city's?  Because they are run by people of the same mindset, lol.  Why not in Nebraska, Iowa, Indiana, even Georgia?
> 
> Because their phony baloney masks would be ripped off, and their asses unceremoniously kicked all over the place, right before arrested!
> 
> You aren't fooling the silent majority, you are a bunch of clowns, lololol.  Bozo could defend himself better against Ali or Frazier, than you can against middle America.
> 
> Let me tell you something GIRLFRIEND, if you don't win something this election and try to pull off one of your riot stunts, watch what happens.  The gloves will be off, your masks will be off, and you ain't gonna like how YOU look when released from the hoosgow-)
Click to expand...

^^^ More and more rightwing nut posters promoting violence.


----------



## ptbw forever

Golfing Gator said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> Balancing the budget is a very good idea.  To do this, we have to cut spending; not significantly, but just cut the rate of growth.  So tell us--------->where should we cut spending?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's start with your welfare check.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listen snowflaky, you come to most towns, your ass is grass, you will be slapped around, and arrested.  Ever wonder why they pull their crap in big city's?  Because they are run by people of the same mindset, lol.  Why not in Nebraska, Iowa, Indiana, even Georgia?
> 
> Because their phony baloney masks would be ripped off, and their asses unceremoniously kicked all over the place, right before arrested!
> 
> You aren't fooling the silent majority, you are a bunch of clowns, lololol.  Bozo could defend himself better against Ali or Frazier, than you can against middle America.
> 
> Let me tell you something GIRLFRIEND, if you don't win something this election and try to pull off one of your riot stunts, watch what happens.  The gloves will be off, your masks will be off, and you ain't gonna like how YOU look when released from the hoosgow-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 222309
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch out, what we have here is a phony-e-baloney, making every excuse under the sun, for masked people to intimidate you, because they like the outcome.
> 
> And when someone stands up?  Ridicule them.  Why?  Because they are afraid they might get slapped, lolol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are not standing up to anyone, you are talking shit on an internet forum, that is all.
> 
> Get over yourself.
Click to expand...

Every one of us is stronger than these punks.

If Antifa can cause damage and even havoc, we can raise hell pretty easily.


----------



## Fiero425

Shocking threats! Like we don't know most Republicans are unhinged; go ahead and prove it!


----------

